# VENT THREAD! Things you WISH you could say..



## ChesMik4eva

Ok firstly, this thread is just a bit of fun! I thought it would be good to have a place to come and say the things you wish you could! My pregnancy hormones make me the least patient person on the world and I have to bite my tongue hard everytime I want to snap back at stupid, annoying people. I don't want to bitch ot my OH so I thought I would take it out on BnB lol.

I'll start... to the woman at work, 
F*** OFF!! You are the most annoying person I've ever met! Just because I've whinged to someone you're standing near does NOT mean you can jump in the convo with "You've got a loooong way to go yet! Just wait until you're bigger!" ARGH! YOU'VE NEVER EVEN HAD KIDS!!!! How does that make it ok for you to comment on my pregnancy?! Back off!

to the man who works at Toy World,
Don't ask me if I'm pregnant and then IMMEDIATELY say "And how old are you?" That's rude! I'm 19 but it's none of you bloody business how old I am! Learn some tact...

to my friend, 
STOP being stupid about contraception! You say you don't want a baby right now yet you're not using ANYTHING?! I know you might think you want a baby because I'm pregnant but that's not a good reason! You and you're boyfriend fight and break up every second day! Do you really think that's a good environment to bring a baby into? Don't think just because you're boyfriend smokes weed and drinks his sperm count will be low and you won't get pregnant. How do you know? That's the most ridiculous logic I've ever heard...


Ok ladies thanks for listening and please feel free to say what's on your minds!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

that people would just shut up and not ask me "oh 7th, what will you do?" Or for my ex" well since your having a 7th, I think it be best i take our older 4 from you since your clearly not paying attention to them" umm SHUT UP.. your not around, F OFF! ugh..so much more I could vent about. I sound like a cranky B****


----------



## Jadeblue18

To my SIL..

You will NEVER meet our child! We will NOT be allowing your attitude towards me to rub off on our children. NOT happening!!!

To my parental in laws...

PLEASE show more interest in your new grandchild that will be coming into the world soon. It seems like you don't care much at all and it hurts quite a bit.

To ALL of my friends who have kids...

QUIT WITH THE ADVICE!!!! I'm not completely stupid. I KNOW that babies don't sleep all night and I get the jist of your parenting techniques but PLEASE let me make my own. Your way is NOT the ONLY way!!!!

Cheers :)

That feels sooooo much better :haha:


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Haha, let it out! Feels good for the soul lol.


----------



## Charlee

"The majority of my friends"
No, I won't miss my "life", I've had my years of being wild and irresponsible, I'm more excited about raising my baby and becoming a family then any more holidays with the girls etc.


----------



## Green373

To my OH: i do not trust your family alone with the baby.

To MIL-to-be: Stop trying to control everything. let your son be a man and stop whining that im taking him away from you. and stop thinking your stupid boyfriend matters in my life he will never be my sons grandfather. he wont even marry you for hells sake! Ugh and stop wanting to do all my health stuff, im not peeing in any more cups for you or having you take my blood anymore. back off and let us start our family geez!


----------



## Jadeblue18

Green373 said:


> To my OH: i do not trust your family alone with the baby.
> 
> To MIL-to-be: Stop trying to control everything. let your son be a man and stop whining that im taking him away from you. and stop thinking your stupid boyfriend matters in my life he will never be my sons grandfather. he wont even marry you for hells sake! Ugh and stop wanting to do all my health stuff, im not peeing in any more cups for you or having you take my blood anymore. back off and let us start our family geez!

Your MIL sounds like a control freak! I feel so sorry for you :(


----------



## jewellalw

hope things are good with uhttps://forexjobs.info/g.gif


----------



## arj

LOL! 

@ most people "YES I know I will be busy"!


----------



## PrincessJ

To people at work who think they have had SPD
NO YOU HAVEN'T HAD SPD, it is totally different from "pelvic pain", its agony and means sometimes I can't manage a full day at work, im not skiving!

To my MIL
Thanks very much for not bothering to phone me for over 3 months to see how I am even tho you know I was off work for weeks with SPD and spotting. Just as well you live 200 miles away as you are not part of my life. Oh and thanks very much for not bothering to buy one single thing for your FIRST grandchild even tho my mum and dad have bought loads for us. I'll never forget that. 

To my sister
Thanks for not really bothering to ask me how I am when we see each other and doing nothing but talk about your wedding in June 2013! Something else I won't forget about.


----------



## bubbles777

Ooooo I love this thread!

To the girl at work who doesn't know what soap is-will you please wash your pits and flange you are making everyone around you gag. It's obvious you don't wash as I could fry an egg on your head with grease dripping from it.

To my family members- 25 isnt too young to have a baby. I know I will have sleepless nights and I don't care if you don't like my name choices.

To my DH's Sister- Stop being a cow. I will eat what I want. Chocolate does not cause miscarriage if I want a wee square of chocolate who are you to judge? 

General work people- Stop telling me I'm huge. How would you like it if I said you were fat?

To SPD- F*ck off. you're ruining my pregnancy.


----------



## Catkins2011

To my DH:
Please stop playing F'king computer games every night! you never used to do it, so why start now when I could really do with your help around the house in the evenings when I come home from work achy and exhausted, and find that although you've been home for an hour before me, I have to do all the dishes, cook dinner, tidy up etc etc...and then when I do finally get to sit down & relax, I have to watch stupid cars going round and round a bloody track. I want to watch some TV for a change!!

To DH's "mum" who is not really his mum, just someone who's daughter he used to go out with as a teenager, and who he lived with for a while when he left home:
You are not and WILL not be "grandma/nanny" to this baby!!! you f'd up all your own kids lives, even though he refuses to see it you f'd up my husbands life, your family is completley disfunctional and I do not want this baby to have anything to do with you other than the occasional visit (maybe) but you certainly are not going to be "involved"

That feels better! thank you x :thumbup:


----------



## maisie78

bubbles777 said:


> To the girl at work who doesn't know what soap is-will you please wash your pits and flange you are making everyone around you gag. It's obvious you don't wash as I could fry an egg on your head with grease dripping from it.

Just eeeeewwwwwwwwwww!!!! :sick:


----------



## bubbles777

maisie78 said:


> bubbles777 said:
> 
> 
> To the girl at work who doesn't know what soap is-will you please wash your pits and flange you are making everyone around you gag. It's obvious you don't wash as I could fry an egg on your head with grease dripping from it.
> 
> Just eeeeewwwwwwwwwww!!!! :sick:Click to expand...

I know! It's like sitting next to a dumpster. I hate it when she sits on my seat cause I have to disinfect everything afterwards. bleurgh. xx


----------



## cherry22

Lol! Its good to get it out!!!

To the general public- I know how busy im going to be when my second arrives and yes i know theres ONLY a 21month age gap! Oh shock horror, god forbid that, that was hoe we wanted it!!!! I dont need you to be telling me putting a downer on my pregnancy!!!

To my family- you can acknolledge the baby thats inside of me! I know it may not feel real to you but its making me feel like you dont care about him!

To my SIL- I know you were shitting it thinking i was going to have a girl (because you have all boys and wanted a girl!) i bet you were made up when we said its another boy, Thats the only reason i wanted a girl so i could knock that smug look off your face, but im sure it wont be long before you pop another one out (that you cant afford!) and i really hope its a boy!!

The last one is sooooo childish but its been building up for ages!!!!!


----------



## kateKate

:) lol to these so far hehe

I can't stand my mil. She drives me nuts. My baby girl is NOT your baby. YOUR baby is In his 30's now. Back off and stop calling me umpteen times a day. You are a complete pain in the neck. Go and get yourself a life woman and stop pestering us all the time. We are entitled to private family time without you butting in. And stop sending over distasteful junk in the post! Yes we're Irish that doesn't mean I want a house full of tacky green Irish crap everywhere. Stop buying her clothes too. Cheap rubbish that's vile. STOP. Your house is a shrine to my baby girl. It's scary! 

And now you know ( last person in both families) about new baby bump ...... Leave me alone. I don't need to talk to you all the time! No just like before we will NOT be telling you our chosen names so DON'T ask me throughout entire pregnancy again. And If we decide not to share the gender with you that means NO. 

I could write a book about this annoying woman.

Ps. Can't believe she's flying over this weekend. I'm dreading it. I can't stand her. How she looks, how she acts ( like a child and not a nice one) and how she talks. 

Ahhhh. Thanks lol


----------



## madmae

To all the people that like to comment on this being baby number 6

No we're not on benefits...my husband works
Yes we do know how babies are made....now trot on and judge other people on their sex lives
No they don't just pop out now....I still have to work to get them out
Why, why....well isn't it obvious....we are trying for a puppy but keep getting babies

To my friend who has 2 children and her mum pretty much brought up the first.....Yes I know it'll be hard work....d'ya think the first 5 came out self sufficient. And yes spending 500 pounds on a pram may be a lot to you but you're on benefits and have no intentions of working...my dh works hard, we have saved up to be able to do this so please shut up about us buying some crappy, double, broken pram you have found. And if we want to have a 4d scan that is our business and don't worry we won't be asking you to pay.


----------



## Kato2

To the people who think pregnancy is an illness and roll their eyes at me when they know I'm exercising and working out! It is GOOD to keep active you morons! I am not going to do anything to harm my baby and maybe if you bothered your arse to exercise you wouldn't be so FAT...

Omg I feel better already! X


----------



## chrislo4

Hahaha great thread ... and good timing. 

To one of my so called good/best friends ...... *YOU'R AN AR*EHOLE. *

Just to fill people in. She told me 4 weeks ago that she might not be able to attend my wedding next month due to her BF's housemates dad being terminally ill. 2 weeks ago she told me she definitely cant come as death is iminent. Please dont get me wrong, i am sad that someone is dying but i dont get why she is putting her BF's HOUSEMATE's DAD before a so called good friend. She's been with her BF just over a year. 

Today i say i am disappointed & upset she cant make my wedding. Her response ....

' Nothing i can say to that to be honest. Have a great hen night & wedding day. Take care '

Seriously, is that all i'm worth?????


----------



## daisy_

bubbles777 said:


> maisie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles777 said:
> 
> 
> To the girl at work who doesn't know what soap is-will you please wash your pits and flange you are making everyone around you gag. It's obvious you don't wash as I could fry an egg on your head with grease dripping from it.
> 
> Just eeeeewwwwwwwwwww!!!! :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! It's like sitting next to a dumpster. I hate it when she sits on my seat cause I have to disinfect everything afterwards. bleurgh. xxClick to expand...


lol :haha:


----------



## gamblesrh

to my mother who comes over to see my oldest kid once a week: while you are here stay off of your damn phone and spend time with him, your phone is not more important then my child. also quit calling my 6 month old fat, she is a happy healthy baby girl and i couldn't be prouder of her the way she is growing, dont sit there and tell me my 3 year old is going to end up in jail just because he can find things to keep himself happy throughout the day and dont tell my to get an abortion just because i got pregnant so soon after having one it's not any of your business as to what my husband and i decide to do.

to my MIL: start treating me with respect, i may not be what you wanted for your son to marry/have kids with but im a hell of alot better then what your son has ever been with, quit talking shit about me behind my back because you can't say it to my face, realize that your other daughter in law is a whore and still screwing around on your son. Quit telling me to get my tubes tied, it's none of your business as to how many children i want to have and it wont be done until my doctor tells me other wise(so be prepared for more grandchildren). quit telling me when we need to have the children baptised it's not your decision when and how my children should be baptised. dont get mad because we have said that my 6 month old can't wear a 2 piece bathing suit at any point(not child should be able to until they are a teenager), stop trying to control everything that i feed my kids and family, stop trying to control my house hold you dont live here, quit getting mad because we have taken our tax return to buy the other baby stuff we know we wont be able to buy over time, stop trying to control our money that my husband works his ass off to make, dont tell me how things are going to be everyday i am over the age of 18 and you are not my mom.
(there is so much for my MIL it's not even funny)

to my husband's SIL: quit screwing around on your husband and keep your legs closed, start cleaning your house and being a mother to your kids they need you not the in laws raising them.

to my BIL: open your damn eyes and see what your whore of a wife is doing and how she's not taking care of your daughter the way she should be.

to my SIL: you may be a pediatric nurse practitioner but your not everything, and just because you and your family(minus my husband) are so damn close doesn't mean your know everything that goes on here. 

to all of my in laws: start including me, my husband, and my children in things that you do.

to my husband: start helping me in the house, we are about to have 4 kids in here and i can't clean and cook all this crap in this house on my own, quit playing on facebook games all the time and start helping me, i am really and truly about to leave you.

to my wonderful children: thank you for not driving me crazy everyday. i love all of you so much and honestly can't wait to see what you do with your life.


----------



## hastbury

These are all brilliant, in many different ways...

Mine perhaps aren't as critical but simply:

To most people: NO I don't have any cravings! Wipe that look of disappointment off your face that I do not desire any Coal with my Salad!

And secondly...

So my bump is all up front and making me look perhaps a bit further on than I am in my pregnancy...but do you really think that commenting to the tune of 'that's going to be a whopper/thats going to hurt/that's going to be a tough labour' is helping?? Are we really going to stand there and both think about my vagina and how much it needs to stretch? REALLY?

This is great! x:thumbup:


----------



## leahsbabybump

love this thread 
i allways get really mad with people when im out and about for silly little things i usually text my OH to unload but he drives for a living so can never really sympathise with me so hear i go there are a great few rants from me ill tell ya lol

to the woman on the bus :-
"no i wont stand up so you can park you shopping trolley in the pram bay im sat hear with my daughter who funnily enough is in her pram what the bay was designed for doesnt matter how many times you tut at me i will not change my mind!!!!!!! If you cant manage on the bus with your darn shopping then wait till you can get help with it or a lift or something dont expect me to have to struggle cos you bought too much s*** while you was out!!!!!"

to the other woman on the same bus journey:-
"you have just sat on the end of my pram with your huge fat arse (she squuzed on the seat behind my pram and bubs was laid down ) you missed my babies head by about 1cm b**** move now!!!!" (the material on the pram nearly actually ripped cos of the pressure she put on it when she sat on it)

To the woman on a bus yet again believe it or not differant journey though:-
"your child is not even sat in the freeking pram in pram bay so why dont you just fold it down so i can park my baby there your child is perfectly old enough to sit on a normal seat with you till you reach your destination i have a small baby in my pram!!!" luckily enough i could just squeeze in but was very awkward

to all the aresewholes who park in the child bays with no children in the car:-
"move your car this bays are actually hear so i can safely get my children in and out of the car and onto a curb and into the shops safely wthout having to cross the roads which people zoom about round like its a race track not for your brand new freaking merceded/bmw/audi what ever the hell you are driving" lol

and to all the rude people who say to me:-
"your not old enough to have 3 children" "wtf has it got to do with you i live with my partner he works he supports us i used ot work before pregnancy number 3 we pay our way we arent affecting your life in anyway we love our children soooooo get the hell over it you rude ass person"

sometimes i could really swear at people soooo much especially when im having a bad hormonal day lol


----------



## leahsbabybump

just realised mine arent really pregnancy specific but hey ho i still feel better for the rant lol and keeps my OH ears from getting a chewing lol

and my gosh i feel sorry for the lady who is struggling with a stinky work mate perhaps buy her a wash bag with soaps for x-mas no excuse then lol


----------



## leahsbabybump

gamblesrh said:


> to my mother who comes over to see my oldest kid once a week: while you are here stay off of your damn phone and spend time with him, your phone is not more important then my child. also quit calling my 6 month old fat, she is a happy healthy baby girl and i couldn't be prouder of her the way she is growing, dont sit there and tell me my 3 year old is going to end up in jail just because he can find things to keep himself happy throughout the day and dont tell my to get an abortion just because i got pregnant so soon after having one it's not any of your business as to what my husband and i decide to do.
> 
> to my MIL: start treating me with respect, i may not be what you wanted for your son to marry/have kids with but im a hell of alot better then what your son has ever been with, quit talking shit about me behind my back because you can't say it to my face, realize that your other daughter in law is a whore and still screwing around on your son. Quit telling me to get my tubes tied, it's none of your business as to how many children i want to have and it wont be done until my doctor tells me other wise(so be prepared for more grandchildren). quit telling me when we need to have the children baptised it's not your decision when and how my children should be baptised. dont get mad because we have said that my 6 month old can't wear a 2 piece bathing suit at any point(not child should be able to until they are a teenager), stop trying to control everything that i feed my kids and family, stop trying to control my house hold you dont live here, quit getting mad because we have taken our tax return to buy the other baby stuff we know we wont be able to buy over time, stop trying to control our money that my husband works his ass off to make, dont tell me how things are going to be everyday i am over the age of 18 and you are not my mom.
> (there is so much for my MIL it's not even funny)
> 
> to my husband's SIL: quit screwing around on your husband and keep your legs closed, start cleaning your house and being a mother to your kids they need you not the in laws raising them.
> 
> to my BIL: open your damn eyes and see what your whore of a wife is doing and how she's not taking care of your daughter the way she should be.
> 
> to my SIL: you may be a pediatric nurse practitioner but your not everything, and just because you and your family(minus my husband) are so damn close doesn't mean your know everything that goes on here.
> 
> *to all of my in laws: start including me, my husband, and my children in things that you do.*
> 
> to my husband: start helping me in the house, we are about to have 4 kids in here and i can't clean and cook all this crap in this house on my own, quit playing on facebook games all the time and start helping me, i am really and truly about to leave you.
> 
> to my wonderful children: thank you for not driving me crazy everyday. i love all of you so much and honestly can't wait to see what you do with your life.



sounds like your better off without um hun :hugs:


----------



## gamblesrh

leahsbabybump said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> to my mother who comes over to see my oldest kid once a week: while you are here stay off of your damn phone and spend time with him, your phone is not more important then my child. also quit calling my 6 month old fat, she is a happy healthy baby girl and i couldn't be prouder of her the way she is growing, dont sit there and tell me my 3 year old is going to end up in jail just because he can find things to keep himself happy throughout the day and dont tell my to get an abortion just because i got pregnant so soon after having one it's not any of your business as to what my husband and i decide to do.
> 
> to my MIL: start treating me with respect, i may not be what you wanted for your son to marry/have kids with but im a hell of alot better then what your son has ever been with, quit talking shit about me behind my back because you can't say it to my face, realize that your other daughter in law is a whore and still screwing around on your son. Quit telling me to get my tubes tied, it's none of your business as to how many children i want to have and it wont be done until my doctor tells me other wise(so be prepared for more grandchildren). quit telling me when we need to have the children baptised it's not your decision when and how my children should be baptised. dont get mad because we have said that my 6 month old can't wear a 2 piece bathing suit at any point(not child should be able to until they are a teenager), stop trying to control everything that i feed my kids and family, stop trying to control my house hold you dont live here, quit getting mad because we have taken our tax return to buy the other baby stuff we know we wont be able to buy over time, stop trying to control our money that my husband works his ass off to make, dont tell me how things are going to be everyday i am over the age of 18 and you are not my mom.
> (there is so much for my MIL it's not even funny)
> 
> to my husband's SIL: quit screwing around on your husband and keep your legs closed, start cleaning your house and being a mother to your kids they need you not the in laws raising them.
> 
> to my BIL: open your damn eyes and see what your whore of a wife is doing and how she's not taking care of your daughter the way she should be.
> 
> to my SIL: you may be a pediatric nurse practitioner but your not everything, and just because you and your family(minus my husband) are so damn close doesn't mean your know everything that goes on here.
> 
> *to all of my in laws: start including me, my husband, and my children in things that you do.*
> 
> to my husband: start helping me in the house, we are about to have 4 kids in here and i can't clean and cook all this crap in this house on my own, quit playing on facebook games all the time and start helping me, i am really and truly about to leave you.
> 
> to my wonderful children: thank you for not driving me crazy everyday. i love all of you so much and honestly can't wait to see what you do with your life.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like your better off without um hun :hugs:Click to expand...

more then you can think


----------



## gamblesrh

to my mother: you are here right now and im trying to eat you couldn't get your ass up and feed my 6 month old so that i could finish eating, im not just eating for myself i am trying to feed an unborn grandchild of yours


----------



## MomOf3Kiddos

Ohhhh yes!!
To all the people who look at me like I am crazy for having 3 already.... FUCK OFF!!!! I love my kids and even though this one was not planned I am happy!

To my family ( yes almost everyone in it )
No we don't have a lot of money, but we are trying, and we are a family and we are happy! My kids eat everyday they are clean, they are smart and just fine thank you!

No they dont just fall out now. 

And no I will NOT get rid of my dog, he is sweet and smart and deals just fine with the kids big and small he does not make more "work" for me he is like family so stop with all the advice.


----------



## fidgets mammy

MomOf3Kiddos said:


> Ohhhh yes!!
> To all the people who look at me like I am crazy for having 3 already.... FUCK OFF!!!! I love my kids and even though this one was not planned I am happy!
> 
> To my family ( yes almost everyone in it )
> No we don't have a lot of money, but we are trying, and we are a family and we are happy! My kids eat everyday they are clean, they are smart and just fine thank you!
> 
> No they dont just fall out now.
> 
> And no I will NOT get rid of my dog, he is sweet and smart and deals just fine with the kids big and small he does not make more "work" for me he is like family so stop with all the advice.

Ooh love it!!! This may be long!!!!

To rude people:
My twins are not double trouble they're a double blessing, 
Yes I know I'm big for 19wks what do u expect for twins.
No I am not a poor *******, yr a rude one. 
Yes I Will afford them as I have to.
What the fuck has it got to do with you?

To the mil:
I absolutely cannot stand you!!! Yr a rude, ignorant, shit mother and even worse nanna, I only tolerate u because of my husband, even he hates you!! Try showing an interest in yr grandsons life!! He's 5 for fuck safe and you've never even took him for a walk, babysat or spent longer than half an Jr with him. 
I can't beat to look at you as I want to rip yr head off. 
If these babies are girls, which I'm sure you'd prefer you'll see them no more than you see Finn.
Keep yr advice about dogs to yrself, urs looks like a shaven fat sheep.
By the way um due in aug but twins are coming July, thanks for asking. 
Go on a fucking diet before you get stuck in that seat!!

Ah that's better!!


----------



## MomOf3Kiddos

LOVE IT!!!
I want to make a shirt that says We do the best we can and we are happy...whats your excuse?


----------



## LisaL79

Oh... I've become a pretty bitchy person since getting pregnant. I can hold my tongue but damn is it hard.


To DH's uncle & aunt-
Stop acting like everyone is against your dumba--es!! Not everyone is out to get you, not everyone is out to make you look bad!!! You make yourselves look stupid just fine on your own.
Stop ruining family get togethers because all you want to do is start drama!!!

To DH's other aunt-
Would you please just STFU every once in a while??? And whatever happened to inside voice? The people across the damn store or restaraunt should not be able to CLEARLY hear what our conversation is about!
And how about you actually learn how to handle a baby? You brag about how you helped raise DH and his 2 sisters, yet you shake and swing my poor niece to the point to where she pukes.
And NO YOU are NOT invited to my gender scan so stop F-ing asking and commenting on it!!!!

To DH's MiL-
You too.... NO, YOU ARE NOT invited to my gender scan so stop F-ing asking and commenting about it trying to guilt trip your way in!!! It's not gonna F-ing work!
And, when the baby is born, you BETTER call before you come over because all hell will break loose if you show up, ring the doorbell, get our dogs to bark like crazy and they wake up the baby!
Also, don't even think to stay more than an hour. I am NOT your bio daughter. I do not want you hanging out at my house all damn day, hogging my child!

To my brother-
Would you stop being a complete dumba--?? How many times do I have to tell you, that part of my stomach you're poking is FAT. I'm the one that is pregnant and can feel where my baby is (finally). I KNOW what is and isn't the actual baby bump so stop poking it and saying that it is!!
And yes, we are cloth diapering! Don't frickin snicker and say it won't last just b/c YOU were too lazy to do it.
How about taking care of your own daughters huh? How about sending them out of the house CLEAN for once instead of with black gunk under their nails ALL the time. Or how about just brushing their hair or making sure they don't smell like an ashtray when they walk out??

To my BiL-
Just shut up already!!! Everyone including your wife thinks you are a MORON. Seriously, you're a nice guy, but just SHUT THE HELL UP. You do not need to have some bullsh-t story about every GD topic that comes up in conversation!

To my dad- 
PLEASE do NOT come to visit when the baby is born. I am too nice to tell you this to your face, but I do NOT ever want to see you again as long as you're living.




I have more but think I've written enough lol


----------



## Jeege

Oh love this!!!
Hormones: Fuck off, I dont like crying at absolutely everything, especially not when talking to school principal and trying to remain fierce about an issue with my DS :coffee:


Other people/specialists: Yes I have a daughter with aspergers, no its not easy.. I am quite aware that the change will be big for her, she cant wait to meet her new bro/sis

OH's mother: Say "God Love You" one more time when you see me and I'll scream. Yes I am quite big for 6 months but the backache does tend to exaggerate the waddle. 

Work people: Shut up!! I do more in 3 days then others do in a week but they are soooo busy

Anyone with any annoying habits like coughing, sniffing repeatitively etc. Please go and die. I have sensory issues, pregnancy has not helped them, you are in danger:growlmad:

OH: When I look longingly at a pic of a mutual Facebook friend eating an easter egg, this is a hint, take it!

*Exhales
Ahh that feel good


----------



## cassarita

to the lady I work with: SHUT THE F*CK UP YOU ANNOYING C*NT!! You are not my boss. You do NOT know more than me we started at the same time. Just because you are a old hag doesn't make you superior to me!

To my "friend" I DON'T GIVE A F*CK that you want me to have a boy. It will not be "sh*tty" if I have a girl. It's not the end of the world. I am not going to be so f*cked with 2 kids. I wanted another one I will be fine. Unlike you I can handle being a parent and don't need to have 3 abortions because I can't keep my legs closed or take my birthcontrol properly with every new guy. You are an idiot and I hate that you are texting me once in awhile to see if I found out the babies sex. It's too early. I have told you 16 times. Yes I still think it's a girl. f*CK YOU. 

To my mom:
I really am sick. I really did stay up all night puking and sh*tting and pissing my pants. You don't need to scoff at me when I stay at home from work. Secondly I am tired every moment of the day. So f*ck you if you don't believe and just think I'm being lazy.


----------



## Jeege

Ooo Ooo, just thought of another 2

Bladder: Have some control.. Please!!

Physiotherapist "helping" with my back: Telling me "Only go up your stairs once per day, aim to bring down everything you will need for the day in the morning" ....PAH HAAA HAA .. Guess who obviously doesn't have kids!!!! :dohh:


----------



## DrakensMom

Dear MIL, Don't you DARE ask to borrow $800 hile i'm pregnant with this child and not pay it back Again, because your days of borrowing money are Over.
If you can't afford to shop at expensive brand name stores And pay your mortgage then don't. And how dare you laugh in mine and my mothers face when we mention we shop at winners. I shop where i can afford and every once in a while, yes i like to spend some money on myself... When i can afford it! 
Don't hate me because i'm the bitch that is stopping your son from giving you money. Oh and don't think we're going to support you in 2 years time because you think you can retire early then just rely on us. You are a joke! NEVER try to take my son from me when he bonked his head and is crying. He doesn't want you, he wants mom or dad!
And maybe you could pretend to act a little happy that we are having another grand child. Oh wait, children cost money, so that's money that you for some reason think we'd give to you time and time again! Thank god your mother raised these boys because holy crap you can hardly take care of yourself! And just because you spent money on these boys when they were growing up doesn't mean in ANY way that they owe you. You support your children, your children don't support you!

Dear FIL, STOP shoving your damn camera directly in my child's face to take a picture, i'm surprised he's not blind from the flash, you know there's a thing called "zoom in" right?


----------



## Jadeblue18

To the general public on buses..

STOP coughing and sneezing in my face and give me a f**king seat, I'm pregnant!!! Yes, I don't look it but if I'm on the phone or with someone on the bus, I mention it and you people pretend not to hear what I'm loudly saying about the fact that I'm pregnant. Grrrrrrrr!!!

I can't wait to start showing, people will HAVE to get off their arses and let me have a seat :) Mwah hah ha ha ha ha ha! lol


----------



## leahsbabybump

Jadeblue18 said:


> To the general public on buses..
> 
> STOP coughing and sneezing in my face and give me a f**king seat, I'm pregnant!!! Yes, I don't look it but if I'm on the phone or with someone on the bus, I mention it and you people pretend not to hear what I'm loudly saying about the fact that I'm pregnant. Grrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> I can't wait to start showing, people will HAVE to get off their arses and let me have a seat :) Mwah hah ha ha ha ha ha! lol

they still never move trust me i once nearly fell over on the bus 30 weeks pregs no one gave a shit grrrrrrr


----------



## Jadeblue18

leahsbabybump said:


> Jadeblue18 said:
> 
> 
> To the general public on buses..
> 
> STOP coughing and sneezing in my face and give me a f**king seat, I'm pregnant!!! Yes, I don't look it but if I'm on the phone or with someone on the bus, I mention it and you people pretend not to hear what I'm loudly saying about the fact that I'm pregnant. Grrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> I can't wait to start showing, people will HAVE to get off their arses and let me have a seat :) Mwah hah ha ha ha ha ha! lol
> 
> they still never move trust me i once nearly fell over on the bus 30 weeks pregs no one gave a shit grrrrrrrClick to expand...

That's horrible! :(

I'll loudly tell em to get the f*** up lol. I can't believe how rude some people are. It really shits me! :growlmad:


----------



## leahsbabybump

Jadeblue18 said:


> leahsbabybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeblue18 said:
> 
> 
> To the general public on buses..
> 
> STOP coughing and sneezing in my face and give me a f**king seat, I'm pregnant!!! Yes, I don't look it but if I'm on the phone or with someone on the bus, I mention it and you people pretend not to hear what I'm loudly saying about the fact that I'm pregnant. Grrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> I can't wait to start showing, people will HAVE to get off their arses and let me have a seat :) Mwah hah ha ha ha ha ha! lol
> 
> they still never move trust me i once nearly fell over on the bus 30 weeks pregs no one gave a shit grrrrrrrClick to expand...
> 
> That's horrible! :(
> 
> I'll loudly tell em to get the f*** up lol. I can't believe how rude some people are. It really shits me! :growlmad:Click to expand...

my OH is a bus driver he sees it all an old lady once refused to move out the pram bay so a lady could park her pram there with a newborn in it the bus was half emty including the next seat back he asked her politly if she could posibly move back a seat and she just said no the bitch :nope:


----------



## Jadeblue18

leahsbabybump said:


> Jadeblue18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leahsbabybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeblue18 said:
> 
> 
> To the general public on buses..
> 
> STOP coughing and sneezing in my face and give me a f**king seat, I'm pregnant!!! Yes, I don't look it but if I'm on the phone or with someone on the bus, I mention it and you people pretend not to hear what I'm loudly saying about the fact that I'm pregnant. Grrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> I can't wait to start showing, people will HAVE to get off their arses and let me have a seat :) Mwah hah ha ha ha ha ha! lol
> 
> they still never move trust me i once nearly fell over on the bus 30 weeks pregs no one gave a shit grrrrrrrClick to expand...
> 
> That's horrible! :(
> 
> I'll loudly tell em to get the f*** up lol. I can't believe how rude some people are. It really shits me! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> my OH is a bus driver he sees it all an old lady once refused to move out the pram bay so a lady could park her pram there with a newborn in it the bus was half emty including the next seat back he asked her politly if she could posibly move back a seat and she just said no the bitch :nope:Click to expand...


Old people think that because they are well..old lol that they can have whatever they want. I saw 2 old ladies fight over one seat on the bus. I was with my husband at the time and the bus was 3 quarters empty! Those old ladies had a choice from about 5 'disabled people's' seats and they were fighting over one!!! 

I used to drive public buses last year and everytime someone clearly needed a seat, I would tell the young little shits to get off. There was also a rule at work that old people trump pregnant women. I did NOT agree with that at all. There's a new life growing inside a human.... my boss said that so what? An old person has years of knowledge. God that shit me! I'm like yeah well unless the old person is excessively crippled, I'll be giving priority to pregnant women. a lot of old people I see are fit enough..just lazy!


----------



## wifey29

To my nan: Please stop calling our son "my baby". You are making me feel like an incubator. We went through so much to get this baby and by saying it constantly you are making us feel like we are not the parents. Also stop saying that you hope I am looking after your baby! He's not your child! You had your children and your time to be a mum, let me have mine. I know you are excited, but you weren't even this over the top when my mum was pregnant with me, why now? And it's a bit much that you want to have a stock of baby clothes at your house for when he stays. It's not going to happen. You are in your late 70s and in no fit state to look after a child. What are you thinking?


----------



## PitaKat

Dear MIL, please pay your own bills. I don't know what you've done with your money, I suspect you've given it to your "boyfriend". My husband went through your budget and you should have enough to pay your bills. Stop being wasteful and expecting us to bail you out just because we're the only people in the family with any money. You may be old, but my grandparents are older than you are and have their lives together, what is your excuse? We've been responsible, wanting to be in a financially secure place for when Baby comes and I quit work to raise my child. However, you are draining our savings little by little, just like you've drained yours :nope: I will NOT go back to work and put my baby in childcare just so we can support your lifestyle. I shop sales and don't buy treats, I buy almost all my clothes at thrift stores, we don't have cable/satellite TV. We have been responsible with our money, and I do NOT like feeling as though we are being taken advantage of.


----------



## JoulesRulez

Awesome thread!

I just want to say EFF YOU! To the people who are thinking that I am crazy for wanting to cloth diaper, and that I am going to fail at it!

I also want to say EFF YOU! To the people who judge me for wanting to bottle feed my baby! YES I KNOW, they say breast is best, but I have yet to see an example of a person whose quality of life has been affected because of bottle feeding.


----------



## wifey29

JoulesRulez said:


> Awesome thread!
> 
> I just want to say EFF YOU! To the people who are thinking that I am crazy for wanting to cloth diaper, and that I am going to fail at it!
> 
> I also want to say EFF YOU! To the people who judge me for wanting to bottle feed my baby! YES I KNOW, they say breast is best, but I have yet to see an example of a person whose quality of life has been affected because of bottle feeding.

Just want to reassure you that although I was breast fed, my younger sister was bottle fed and throughout our lives has been consistantly much healthier than me. I think that if you do what is right for you and your baby, you can't go far wrong. Personally I hope to breast feed, but if that doesn't work out so be it. Others really shouldn't judge.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:nope: to the above posts about the buses..

To the OB I fired: You are one incompetent b*tch and that's why I kicked your ass to the curb. My regards to the rest of your unsuspecting patients. 

To my BIL and SIL: You're both are HUGE losers and will never be allowed near our kids again. There is no excuse for doing drugs around your children, drinking and driving, driving without insurance, encouraging your wife to use and drink while pregnant. (and she did too) You wonder why no one wants either of you around?! You'll both slip up one day and won't escape CPS, your kids deserve better. 

To my family: I love you all but I think you're being pretty harsh about my youngest sister. Yes, she's old enough to help around the house and all but there are other adults living there. They can and should help clean the house more often. They all know dad's health is declining and he can barely walk without support now. :( Most likely, she's hardly around because she can't stand seeing our dad like that, so instead of bad mouthing her try talking to her.


----------



## Jadeblue18

JoulesRulez said:


> Awesome thread!
> 
> I just want to say EFF YOU! To the people who are thinking that I am crazy for wanting to cloth diaper, and that I am going to fail at it!
> 
> I also want to say EFF YOU! To the people who judge me for wanting to bottle feed my baby! YES I KNOW, they say breast is best, but I have yet to see an example of a person whose quality of life has been affected because of bottle feeding.

I've been getting shit from my SIL for wanting to cloth diaper. In her words "You'll get sick of it after about 6 months and you can't continue to do it after then anyway because the baby will be too big. You'll have to use sheets!"

OH REALLY???? My mum cloth diapered my sister for 18 months. How? By folding over the nappy only once and these days there are cloth nappies you can buy for all different age groups (you know those cloth nappies that look like disposables but they're cloth?) lol And just because she got fed up with it, does NOT mean I will...

Grrrrrrrrrr!!! :growlmad: The bitch shits me so much! :(


----------



## FeliciaD

TO OH:
Why the F*** jumping on the computer the SECOND you come home until the second I go to bed so damn important to you all of a sudden??? Yes, I appreciate that you go to work all day so I don't have to and can stay home all day with our kids. But really??? FOR 2 WEEKS you've ignored us now! WTF?:!?!?!

TO MIL:
Hey, stupid B****! I've come to your house the last couple days to hang out with MY SIL *NOT YOU*!!!! I made up with you only just enough to PEE! instead of trying to hold it until I got back to my house. STOP trying to be all "Buddy-Buddy" with me! Its not going to happen! And just for the record, my faith in YOU of all people throwing me a Baby Shower THIS time-when I didn't even get one from you the first time-is remarkably low! THAT'S why I'm still on "your son's case" about going to buy ANYTHING for our son.

TO MY (NOT SO LOVED) SIL and BIL:
STOP STEALING ALL MY IDEAS!!! I know you're blondes, but really I've met blondes smarter than some other people. Surely you can come up with some idea of your own. Geez!! you take credit for the family pictures that we (all us kids) were supposed to in on, that OH and I paid for! You took credit for the house that *I single handedly* decorated when the neighbors commented on how great it looked for both Halloween and Christmas when OH and I lived with the InLaws. And now you're stealing my baby girl name!?!?!?!


----------



## DrakensMom

PitaKat said:


> Dear MIL, please pay your own bills. I don't know what you've done with your money, I suspect you've given it to your "boyfriend". My husband went through your budget and you should have enough to pay your bills. Stop being wasteful and expecting us to bail you out just because we're the only people in the family with any money. You may be old, but my grandparents are older than you are and have their lives together, what is your excuse? We've been responsible, wanting to be in a financially secure place for when Baby comes and I quit work to raise my child. However, you are draining our savings little by little, just like you've drained yours :nope: I will NOT go back to work and put my baby in childcare just so we can support your lifestyle. I shop sales and don't buy treats, I buy almost all my clothes at thrift stores, we don't have cable/satellite TV. We have been responsible with our money, and I do NOT like feeling as though we are being taken advantage of.

Sounds like our in laws should party


----------



## Jadeblue18

I have another...

To the bitches of my extended family on FB....

After my status "I can't wait til September"

WHAT THE F*** DO YOU MEAN "what's happening in September"???!!!

I've only posted like everything to do with the baby and when it's due since I found out about the pregnancy!!!! You read my shit ALL the time :cry:


----------



## HLanders

Oh, I need to let this out...
To my boss at work:

"I don't care what you remember about your wife being pregnant... she wasn't pregnant with twins and she didn't have a job. So stop giving me shit about taking time off when I'm sick. I feel awful, I'm vomiting half the things I eat and EVERYTHING is a struggle to keep down. I don't want to talk to patients while I feel ill, I don't want to stand on my feet for 8 hours, and I don't want to do most of your job because the other pharmacist is talking. You have somehow forgotten that I am not a contract employee and can QUIT whenever I want... you have to stay here for another year... I DON'T! And I won't! Good luck finding another tech who will put up with this crap and catch errors like I did. GOOOOOOOOD LUCK.


----------



## Rigi.kun

To this couch I'm on: stop being so uncomfortable...


----------



## PitaKat

DrakensMom said:


> PitaKat said:
> 
> 
> Dear MIL, please pay your own bills. I don't know what you've done with your money, I suspect you've given it to your "boyfriend". My husband went through your budget and you should have enough to pay your bills. Stop being wasteful and expecting us to bail you out just because we're the only people in the family with any money. You may be old, but my grandparents are older than you are and have their lives together, what is your excuse? We've been responsible, wanting to be in a financially secure place for when Baby comes and I quit work to raise my child. However, you are draining our savings little by little, just like you've drained yours :nope: I will NOT go back to work and put my baby in childcare just so we can support your lifestyle. I shop sales and don't buy treats, I buy almost all my clothes at thrift stores, we don't have cable/satellite TV. We have been responsible with our money, and I do NOT like feeling as though we are being taken advantage of.
> 
> Sounds like our in laws should partyClick to expand...

Lets pack 'em up and send them somewhere together... far, far away...


----------



## fidgets mammy

Can my mil go along too??


----------



## Green373

Jadeblue18 said:


> Green373 said:
> 
> 
> To my OH: i do not trust your family alone with the baby.
> 
> To MIL-to-be: Stop trying to control everything. let your son be a man and stop whining that im taking him away from you. and stop thinking your stupid boyfriend matters in my life he will never be my sons grandfather. he wont even marry you for hells sake! Ugh and stop wanting to do all my health stuff, im not peeing in any more cups for you or having you take my blood anymore. back off and let us start our family geez!
> 
> Your MIL sounds like a control freak! I feel so sorry for you :(Click to expand...

oh goodness she is! shes a nurse so she feels like she can do everything. she will take my lab orders so i cant get my blood draws anywhere else but her! she will seriously come home on her lunch break and just have me pee in a cup so she can "monitor" things. and she like totally tries to take my OH from me. hes a good guy so he likes to help his mom no matter what. and since we live in different towns i only see him on the weekends. and she will have him stay so busy for her when we had plans! she wanted me to change my doctors she wants to decide who is the baby's doctor is, and every time i defend myself, she starts screaming and crying that this is her grand-baby too!!! oh my i could go on forever. :wacko:


----------



## PipSqueaker

There's really only one thing I want to say on this thread.

Oh my gosh! Don't touch me!

I'm usually very comfortable with contact, but for whatever reason when someone tries to touch my bump I freak out. I don't try to rub your belly, so leave mine the hell alone!


----------



## vintagecat

I just want to say...

I don't WANT to exercise until the weather outside doesn't make my hands feel like they're going to fall off! Cold weather is the worst and I can barely get my winter coat on anymore. I'm tired and uncomfortable and will be staying indoors until I'm motivated enough to do it!


----------



## ChesMik4eva

To the old fat bitch at the bus stop:
Stop staring at my bump and then rolling your eyes. Yea that's right, I'm pregnant and I'm 19. But I work full time and pay tax and you look like you're living off the government so let's not judge me shall we?


----------



## MamaHix1409

Dear 'friend' 
Stop coming to wedding fayres and acting as though it is you getting married when I am seriously talking about my own day. Your hobbit of a boyfriend isn't even divorced yet and won't be for some time. You live on benefits and in a council house so I'd like to know where you are getting the money for a manor that costs 12,000. Tit.

Kind regards. Emma 


Dear ex best friend

Just knob off now, you have tried to worm your way in and tear me and my Adam apart, it hasnt worked. You were never there for me when I gained my angel babies, you were too busy with your own dramatic life and who to shag next, your sure as hell not going to be here to bully my baby when they come. 
Please play in traffic. 

No love, Emma 


And breathe. 
I love this thread


----------



## gamblesrh

to my mother who thinks that just because i have a car and my license doesnt mean that im going to come take you to work and get your from work everyday if dad loses his car because you two can't keep your car legal, im not your personal taxi, if you want a taxi call one you dont live but 2 minutes from work anyways


----------



## MamaHix1409

Dear pregnancy, 

Please stop taking so long now. 9 months is a bit excessive I think when guinea pigs can do it in about 6 weeks. 

I want my baby now please. :)


----------



## vintagecat

emmipez1989 said:


> Dear pregnancy,
> 
> Please stop taking so long now. 9 months is a bit excessive I think when guinea pigs can do it in about 6 weeks.
> 
> I want my baby now please. :)

I didn't even know I was pregnant at 6 weeks. That would be one hell of a surprise. :haha:


----------



## MamaHix1409

Lol I think they would know, they have triplets on average lol


----------



## LisaL79

One more for now b/c I forgot the other one I wanted to post lol

To my MiL-
You're such a sweet woman, but would you PLEASE get a damn grip and clean your frickin house??
I know hoarding is a mental disorder, but DAMN, at least be a clean hoarder!!! Don't let your dogs shit and piss in the house! CLEAN up their shit and piss when it happens at least! Don't just ignore it! You're not an animal hoarder thank goodness, but you still have to take care of the few that you do actually have! Take responsibility for the pets you decided to own!
Did you know that you absolutely WREAK b/c of your pets?? I know you probably can't smell it any longer since you've been living in a shithole for so long, but you STINK. I wish I could tell you but I know you'd get offended and I don't want that to happen.
I know you've TRIED cleaning up some, but then you just go out and buy more shit for your animals to piss all over. And no... I will NOT come over to help you clean. Pre-pregnancy, I could not even get near your house without gagging. And now that my gag reflex is more sensitive? There's no way in hell.
PLEASE get your living conditions better! I want your future grandchildren to be able to spend the night with you sometimes, but it is NEVER going to happen so long as you live the way you do.


----------



## gamblesrh

LisaL79 said:


> One more for now b/c I forgot the other one I wanted to post lol
> 
> To my MiL-
> You're such a sweet woman, but would you PLEASE get a damn grip and clean your frickin house??
> I know hoarding is a mental disorder, but DAMN, at least be a clean hoarder!!! Don't let your dogs shit and piss in the house! CLEAN up their shit and piss when it happens at least! Don't just ignore it! You're not an animal hoarder thank goodness, but you still have to take care of the few that you do actually have! Take responsibility for the pets you decided to own!
> Did you know that you absolutely WREAK b/c of your pets?? I know you probably can't smell it any longer since you've been living in a shithole for so long, but you STINK. I wish I could tell you but I know you'd get offended and I don't want that to happen.
> I know you've TRIED cleaning up some, but then you just go out and buy more shit for your animals to piss all over. And no... I will NOT come over to help you clean. Pre-pregnancy, I could not even get near your house without gagging. And now that my gag reflex is more sensitive? There's no way in hell.
> PLEASE get your living conditions better! I want your future grandchildren to be able to spend the night with you sometimes, but it is NEVER going to happen so long as you live the way you do.

i am so sorry you have a MIL like that...i can't watch the show anymore because all i want to do is go to where ever these people are and clean their house for them


----------



## LisaL79

gamblesrh said:


> LisaL79 said:
> 
> 
> One more for now b/c I forgot the other one I wanted to post lol
> 
> To my MiL-
> You're such a sweet woman, but would you PLEASE get a damn grip and clean your frickin house??
> I know hoarding is a mental disorder, but DAMN, at least be a clean hoarder!!! Don't let your dogs shit and piss in the house! CLEAN up their shit and piss when it happens at least! Don't just ignore it! You're not an animal hoarder thank goodness, but you still have to take care of the few that you do actually have! Take responsibility for the pets you decided to own!
> Did you know that you absolutely WREAK b/c of your pets?? I know you probably can't smell it any longer since you've been living in a shithole for so long, but you STINK. I wish I could tell you but I know you'd get offended and I don't want that to happen.
> I know you've TRIED cleaning up some, but then you just go out and buy more shit for your animals to piss all over. And no... I will NOT come over to help you clean. Pre-pregnancy, I could not even get near your house without gagging. And now that my gag reflex is more sensitive? There's no way in hell.
> PLEASE get your living conditions better! I want your future grandchildren to be able to spend the night with you sometimes, but it is NEVER going to happen so long as you live the way you do.
> 
> i am so sorry you have a MIL like that...i can't watch the show anymore because all i want to do is go to where ever these people are and clean their house for themClick to expand...

Yeah it sucks. I remember when I first went in to her old house. I was shocked by how much crap there was. You could barely walk around the living room to get to the other parts of the home.
I'm by no means a neat freak AT ALL, but what she's done to her current home is just... ridiculous. It was her parents home. It was SUPER nice (even though her own mother was a hoarder, but she was a 'clean' hoarder), we all used to go over there all the time, and since her mother passed and her father moved in with his current girlfriend.... it has gone to complete hell.
She gets upset with her dad when he comes over and comments on how bad things are.
She's not blind to it all. DH has mentioned it to her before and she acknowledges her problem, but I still get a sense that she's in denial about how bad it has gotten.

Thankfully my DH hasn't inherited her bad habits, but her daughters certainly have.


----------



## Rigi.kun

TO my Partner's father-
Please get your act together, when I say I need to be somewhere at a certain time I mean it. It doesn't mean get out the laptop and make my partner talk to his sister, just so she can be a rude cow to him.

To my Partner's sister-
You are not being funny, you are just a rude cow. You're 20 years old and should know how and when to use tact. 
And also in regards to your facebook status, the only reason why you're complaing about those girls is because you're jealous that they can wear short shorts and you can't because it will show off your thunder thighs. Stop eating so much junk and maybe you'd weigh less then me.

To my Partner's Mother-
Stop treating your daughter like she is a hard done by child. She is an adult and so is my partner. If you don't like what they are doing, keep your mouth shut. But if you can't do that, then teach your daughter some freaking manners.


----------



## fidgets mammy

To the rudemother at school drop off, stop comparing my bump to the girl who is due in may,yes mine is big as is hers but i have two and am not due til aug!!! I dpnt appreciate bein stared at like that.


----------



## JessRmom

To all the people who say, "You don't look od enough to have two children." Then give me a weird stare like I owe you an explanation with my age and how long I've been married. I'm graduated from college, I've been married for almost 6 years, I have a 2 year old and a baby on the way. I am young, 24, but I again have been off and married for almost 6 years. And no, I did not get married so young because of a pregnancy, we wanted to and waited almost 4 years to have our first... 

This is nice. :)


----------



## Faythe

Dear Sister,

Just back the feck off. This is MY baby, not yours. I do not appreciate you going out and 'outdoing' my partner and I on baby clothes. Do you have any idea how shit that makes me feel knowing how much you've spent on clothes, etc?! 

Also do not make me feel guilty for having this baby just because you wanted to be the first.


----------



## PitaKat

fidgets mammy said:


> Can my mil go along too??

Oh yes, the more the merrier. They can all hang out together and annoy the piss out of each other :haha:


----------



## fidgets mammy

Ah theyll not last long if mine is there. But ill have a ticket for her please.


----------



## rockabillymom

To DH
Stop taking my emotional tantrums so seriously and learn to man up and cuddle with me dammit! Also tell me im pretty and sound like you mean it every now and again. You dont understand how close you are to living on the streets cause I cant stand your BS anymore.

To people I tell I have a one year old
SHUT UP! i realize its going it be difficult. Got that thank you. kiss my ass! 

To my mom
Yes im pregnant again please piss off and stop telling me how I shouldve used birth control. Also do not take my daughter from me if she is crying and act like im not consoling her good enough for you.

TO my daughters:
Lilly Mae And Anna Rose you both are the air I breath and the reason I go on each day. I could never imagine my life without the two of you. I know Anna you are born yet but I love you with all my heart. And lilly mae you are my savior and are the most amazing daughter I could have ever asked for


----------



## jasminejo24

oh god to so many people in my life 

i know breastfeeding is going to be hard and the more you tell me i wont manage it the harder im going to try to make it look like the easiest thing in the world just to make a point

i know reusable nappies need washing thats the point so stop telling me it will be too much work and i wont be able to keep on top of the washing

home or hospital birth is my choice and it is an educated one, if you havent spent at least a week reasearching homebith and hospital birth to the point where you can write me a 2000 word essay on the subject then stop trying to influence me

i know babies are expensive but when i say im going to use £200 of the £500 i was given by my grandma when i was born to buy a new pc for my birthday(mine runs windows 2000 and cant handle anything other than ie6) stop acting like im a bad mother the other £300 is going into our baby fund and i wanted to get something nice for myself for my 21st as i know all my money after the baby is born will be spent on him. i wouldnt be buying this pc if i thought it would make it hard to afford things for the baby


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh, good thread! This one will go far!

To the people who will roll their eyes and 'sympathize' with me when I say I'm having my third boy- Would you like a smack in the face? MY only preference for my baby is that he is healthy, happy and ALIVE! If you sympathize with me for having 3 boys then its you that has the problem, not I.

To Bump Grabbers- Touch my belly and rest assured, I will have your arm off and roasting over an open fire for my supper before you can say 'oooh, your belly is huge' because if you don't know me, you have no right to touch me, I am not a fat buddha there for the prodding!

To my cat- Quit trying to trip me over in the kitchen, I'm with child don't ya know? :haha:


----------



## gamblesrh

Lozdi said:


> Oooh, good thread! This one will go far!
> 
> To the people who will roll their eyes and 'sympathize' with me when I say I'm having my third boy- Would you like a smack in the face? MY only preference for my baby is that he is healthy, happy and ALIVE! If you sympathize with me for having 3 boys then its you that has the problem, not I.
> 
> To Bump Grabbers- Touch my belly and rest assured, I will have your arm off and roasting over an open fire for my supper before you can say 'oooh, your belly is huge' because if you don't know me, you have no right to touch me, I am not a fat buddha there for the prodding!
> 
> To my cat- Quit trying to trip me over in the kitchen, I'm with child don't ya know? :haha:

i only have 2 boys but my husband acts like a 3rd


----------



## Jadeblue18

To my FIL,

I like that you are showing some kind of interest and it's not your fault but I'm really over the whole wives tale gender predictions. I'd just rather wait until the gender scan :)


----------



## Jadeblue18

...And to my Mum,

PLEASE don't randomly call me and ask for photos of our wedding cake that you made. Where are YOUR photos of the wedding? Mine have been packed away and I'm not tearing my house apart looking for them on your demand...on the spot, while I'm on the phone to you! Are you crazy!!!??? I'm tired, hungry and just generally feel bleh and don't need you calling to rush me around :sigh:


----------



## RandaBear159

To my very best friend that i would never say to her face!

I know your pregnant too, i know you are having a bad pregnancy! BUT WE ARE DIFFERENT PEOPLE! So if something happens in my pregnancy i DO NOT need you to tell me how much worse off yours is! Let me deal with whatever is wrong and stop being a B**** all the damn time just because your freaking miserable! And stop complaining about your 3 year old! SHE IS 3 FOR CRYING OUT LOUD! She isnt going to be a perfect angel just because you are pregnant and thats how you want her to be! She is still a baby herself, if you can't handle her or your husband then why the hell did you purposely get pregnant again? I know you are extremely irritable right now but that is no reason to be a total a-hole to everyone else! Your suppose to be my best friend, dont be a bitch to me cause im just as irritable and your lucky i havent went off on you! Also, dont butt into my marriage, i think i know my husband WAY better than you! So stop trying to tell me im doing something wrong!!!

To my MIL,
I know you are a health nut, im not! I dont have to eat nothing but fruits and veggies, my baby will be just fine if i have a candy bar once a week! Also, if you want to know how me or the baby are why not ask me? Why say that you never know about the pregnancy when you dont even ask? IT IS NOT MY RESPONSIBILITY TO TELL YOU EVERYTHING IF YOU DONT ASK!!!! Also, stop asking what imma do if we have a boy, imma raise my boy and love him! I know i want a girl, but if i have a boy im not going to love him any less! So stop acting like your so concerned about it! And stop trying to tell me what to do when the baby gets here! You only have one child, he is 28, he was a baby a LONG time ago, you dont know everything, nor did i ask for your advice! If i want it, i will ask for it!!!!! 


Wow, thanks, i do feel much better!


----------



## Rigi.kun

jasminejo24 said:


> oh god to so many people in my life
> 
> i know breastfeeding is going to be hard and the more you tell me i wont manage it the harder im going to try to make it look like the easiest thing in the world just to make a point
> 
> i know reusable nappies need washing thats the point so stop telling me it will be too much work and i wont be able to keep on top of the washing
> 
> home or hospital birth is my choice and it is an educated one, if you havent spent at least a week reasearching homebith and hospital birth to the point where you can write me a 2000 word essay on the subject then stop trying to influence me
> 
> i know babies are expensive but when i say im going to use £200 of the £500 i was given by my grandma when i was born to buy a new pc for my birthday(mine runs windows 2000 and cant handle anything other than ie6) stop acting like im a bad mother the other £300 is going into our baby fund and i wanted to get something nice for myself for my 21st as i know all my money after the baby is born will be spent on him. i wouldnt be buying this pc if i thought it would make it hard to afford things for the baby


You should politely tell the people who are saying "breastfeeding is hard work" to stop saying that. My councellor says that most women who have trouble breastfeeding go into breastfeeding thinking it'll be hard and they won't do a good job. So what people around you need to be saying is "breastfeeding will be good for you" as that is what you want.


----------



## Lizzie K

To my FIL: I am not your freaking housekeeper! I stay home to take care of my sons and my husband, not to clean up after your fat a**. I am pregnant and I have a faster than usual metabolism, so I need to eat almost twice as much as most people even when not pregnant and you eat more than I do! You told my oldest you want to be there when he has children of his own, yet if you don't quit stuffing everything you can in your mouth, you won't be there for his elementary school graduation! I am so sick of having to wash your dirty dishes. I do appreciate you letting us move in here when my DH got out of the military and could only find a crap job that doesn't pay enough for us to get our own place yet, but that doesn't give you the right to treat me like total crap. Also, I have been having major backaches and just generally feeling crappy, so quit whining if I don't sweep the floor before I go to bed. I am pregnant and I feel like crap! 

To the random woman at the park the other day: I don't give a crap about how overpopulated you think this world is, I will have as many children as I want! Yes, I know there are a ton of children who need homes that are available for adoption, but that is not an easy process and it is expensive. Why don't you go talk to one of the ghetto welfare queens about how "overpopulated" the world is and tell them to quit popping baby after baby out just to get a bigger government check? No, I do not belong to some weird "cult" who don't believe in BC, I just believe I will have as many children as the gods want me to have. Yes, I said "gods!" Oh no look out, I'm some crazy heathen now!

To my MIL and sister: Thank you for being there for me to vent to and just talk about my pregnancy with. Neither of you know how important that is for me, since anytime I bring it up or even mention anything like my jeans not fitting, I get a sarcastic response around here and my DH is hardly ever around for me to talk to since he works all night and sleeps all day. However, (sister) please quit rubbing in how much you and your husband make compared to my husband. Yes, I know you are making around $6,000 a month together and have almost no bills since you are living in an RV and are able to save up to buy your own house, but please quit rubbing it in. I am not willing to uproot my sons yet again and move up there only to have to live in a travel trailer, RV, or my car because there's not so much as a motel room to be had in that whole town because of the oil boom.

To my DH: I love you and I know you end up on the receiving end of my hormone-fueled temper outbursts way too often, especially when you did absolutely nothing to deserve it.

To my darling boys: You might be little boys and acting like brats is part of the package, but overall you are all good boys and I love you. Liam and Devlin, thank you for helping me out as much as you are able. I especially loved how you two were so good about helping me unload the dishwasher today and put away the silverware and the pots and pans. You two have no clue how much back pain you saved Mommy since I didn't have to bend over to get the dishes from the lower rack.


----------



## Jadeblue18

To a 'friend' online that I spoke to last night...

When I say "I have a feeling it's a girl" you do NOT respond with "What if it's a boy? Are you going to be disappointed if it's a boy?"

Are you freaking kidding me?!?!?!?!!!!!

I don't remember saying "I hope it's a girl" that's not what I said was it?!!!!! 

Having a feeling is different from wanting. Do you not get that? Just for your information, I'd be happy with either a girl or boy. I used to have a preference when I was a teenager that when I have kids, I'd like a boy but a lot has changed over the years... I have changed and I really would be happy raising either a girl or boy. The only expectation that I have that is reasonable is that I HOPE the LO is born healthy. If not, I will continue to love them regardless and continue to take care of them regardless <3 

That is all!


----------



## Faythe

My Sister, again.

I deleted her from FB after an arguement but forgot OH still has her on there. He put up a scan picture and she commented on it saying 'awww it's got our nose'

Um no, it hasn't because funnily enough the only two people that were involved in making this baby were my OH and I. So do not make comments about you having anything to do with how my LO looks.


----------



## Jadeblue18

Faythe said:


> My Sister, again.
> 
> I deleted her from FB after an arguement but forgot OH still has her on there. He put up a scan picture and she commented on it saying 'awww it's got our nose'
> 
> Um no, it hasn't because funnily enough the only two people that were involved in making this baby were my OH and I. So do not make comments about you having anything to do with how my LO looks.

Wow! If that's not classic sister jealousy, I dunno what is! What a bitch! :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

I really sometimes feel like perhaps I'm the one going doolally but after everything she's said and done, I don't think I am.

Getting sick of her acting like she is the mother to my baby :cry:


----------



## Jadeblue18

Sounds like your OH needs to put his foot down with her. I'm not downing him in anyway, don't get me wrong but he needs to be the one to say "look, you need to back off a bit." Ya know? :(


----------



## Faythe

I've spoken to my Mum about it in the hope she'd have a word but she hasn't. She even had a mini wobbler when I told her I was pregnant because she wanted to be the first and now I've taken that away from her :wacko:


----------



## Jadeblue18

That's clearly not what the universe intended :) Sometimes we just have to wait for things to dissolve. She sounds very immature..


----------



## Faythe

She is younger than me and not in a relationship.... so it does stand to reason that being the eldest, perhaps I might be the first.

She wants me to go out at 2pm for coffee but I'm tempted to cancel.


----------



## MamaHix1409

Dear ex friend

My life is so much better without you, everyone has commented on how chilled i am and how much less drama there is now you are not around us. Why we waited to get rid i dont know!!


----------



## gamblesrh

To my mother: when you come over to see my oldest son and sneak out while he's asleep that tells me who you really are and when i talk about going to the beach if we have the money and you pop off and say (quit worrying about going to the beach all the time) my husband works his ass off to be able to go on vacation and not only that his parents pay for us to go to the beach each year cause we all go as a family. I'm done with you.

To my sister: when i say my oldest doesn't need to go wedding dress shopping with you i mean it, and when i say my 3 year old doesn't need to be in your wedding im serious, he is in speech therapy and occupational therapy for a reason yes your wedding isn't until oct. 2013 but he's still not going to be ready to do that, also when post something on facebook don't make a comment about it and post my name into since all of your friends now think im talking about you and one of them you can't even stand, so maybe you should tell her to shut her mouth instead of running it about me.

To my father: your car is 200% illegal and your telling me how to drive and what i need to do, get your shit together, get your car legal and then maybe you can tell me what to do.

To my mother in law: when you buy things for your other 3 grand children maybe you should buy it for my kids to rather then pushing them out

To my father in law: thank you so much for watching my youngest while i take ryan to speech and occupational therapy once a week it has helped me alot on those days.

To my oldest child: i love you so much but you need to see that i am your mother not grandma.


----------



## LostAndAlone

Something i wish i could say - To a bar tender "a pint glass of vodka and irn bru please!!" that is all lol x


----------



## Faythe

My sister, again:

NO! You do not have my permission to put the scan picture of MY baby on your facebook. I do not want it paraded all over your page/profile. Stop having a tantrum because I said no.


----------



## maisie78

I'm still 1st tri but I NEED to vent!

Mum, my pregnancy is not all about you!! I'm very sorry that your phone is set up wrong so you didn't get the scan picture I texted yesterday and that you had to see it on facebook. The scan was a perfect experience for me and OH so please don't spoil it by sulking and making out you're hard done to. I love you but please realise life is not a soap opera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahhhh that's better, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## MamaHix1409

Dear ex friend (AGAIN!)

Please get over yourself and stop with the attention seeking! nobody that knows you outside of your colony of internet pals give a rats ass. And they only pretend to care because you posted a picture of your fur burger. Minger. 

No Love, 
Me.


----------



## maisie78

emmipez1989 said:


> they only pretend to care because you posted a picture of your fur burger. Minger.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Priceless!!!


----------



## Faythe

emmipez1989 said:


> Dear ex friend (AGAIN!)
> 
> Please get over yourself and stop with the attention seeking! nobody that knows you outside of your colony of internet pals give a rats ass. And they only pretend to care because you posted a picture of your fur burger. Minger.
> 
> No Love,
> Me.

I recognise your username (perhaps from RFUK?)


----------



## MamaHix1409

Faythe said:


> emmipez1989 said:
> 
> 
> Dear ex friend (AGAIN!)
> 
> Please get over yourself and stop with the attention seeking! nobody that knows you outside of your colony of internet pals give a rats ass. And they only pretend to care because you posted a picture of your fur burger. Minger.
> 
> No Love,
> Me.
> 
> I recognise your username (perhaps from RFUK?)Click to expand...


:wave: rather possibly, i hardly use that one anymore though unless im selling reptiley stuff or bored to tears! im normally on this one! What is your username on there?


----------



## Faythe

emmipez1989 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmipez1989 said:
> 
> 
> Dear ex friend (AGAIN!)
> 
> Please get over yourself and stop with the attention seeking! nobody that knows you outside of your colony of internet pals give a rats ass. And they only pretend to care because you posted a picture of your fur burger. Minger.
> 
> No Love,
> Me.
> 
> I recognise your username (perhaps from RFUK?)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :wave: rather possibly, i hardly use that one anymore though unless im selling reptiley stuff or bored to tears! im normally on this one! What is your username on there?Click to expand...

I left a very long time ago and had changed my username twice so you wouldn't recognise me lol


----------



## MamaHix1409

Faythe said:


> emmipez1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmipez1989 said:
> 
> 
> Dear ex friend (AGAIN!)
> 
> Please get over yourself and stop with the attention seeking! nobody that knows you outside of your colony of internet pals give a rats ass. And they only pretend to care because you posted a picture of your fur burger. Minger.
> 
> No Love,
> Me.
> 
> I recognise your username (perhaps from RFUK?)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :wave: rather possibly, i hardly use that one anymore though unless im selling reptiley stuff or bored to tears! im normally on this one! What is your username on there?Click to expand...
> 
> I left a very long time ago and had changed my username twice so you wouldn't recognise me lolClick to expand...


Dont blame you, a lot of idiots on there!


----------



## Lil_Moma

To my SIL; thanks for all that! You live with me when I was single and devastated for 4 months and now all that means nothing evade you're friends with some little tramp who happens to be your brothers ex's daughter. 
To my fiancé's ex girlfriend; stop f**king around with my relationship. You are nothing hit a dirty pathetic tramp! He doesn't want you dot you get that. It's been over a year since you dumped him time to move the f**k on woman buoy carry on your three ear old granddaughter is more grown up than me. But who dropped a three year old hold in it!?
Oh and keep calling DCP see if it worries me. Oh and while I'm at it you're the one with a drug habit so stop calling the new kettle black. 
To the tramp of an ex's daughter; b!tch you make me wild I swear to god of you even think about dropping one more cheap shot into my stomach again KNOWING I'm pregnant I will screw you up so royally you won't even know yourself from a truck accident.
To the local police who took a week to serve a VRO. Seriously wtf you drink with the b!tch at the pub and then wait two days to serve the restraining order.
To the town; please f**k off with the rumors. Yes I'm pregnant. No its not an accident. 
To my dad; support me or leave up to you.


----------



## Mrs O Xx

to my MIL i wish you bothered more with our children but fact is you see them maybe twice a yr (on their birthday's if they are lucky not to have an excuse) 
then a few weeks before im due you start to text 'nanny cant wait till her new grandchild is here'... then expect to be the first to come visit :wacko:
its starting to have an effect on DS1 he told me he doesnt like you the other day.... SORT IT OUT!

that is all :)


----------



## puppycat

bubbles777 said:


> To SPD- F*ck off. you're ruining my pregnancy.

^^ This! Lol

Also:

To SIL: Don't pretend to be my friend when I phone (rarely) and then completely F*ckin blank me face to face. How rude are you?! She's 3.5 weeks behind us in this pregnancy so you'd think it *might* be nice to chat once in a while?

To DH: Yes I am pregnant AND looking after a toddler all day. Yes it would be nice if you would just help me with things rather than bit*h about what I HAVEN'T done!! :growlmad:

To friend: So what if you were bigger than me at my stage? So what if you *think* you were sicker than me? Is this a competition? I think not. If you honestly think vomming once a day is worse than Hyperemesis and being hospitalised for fluids then fine. Think that. I don't give a flying.......

To HG: Please don't come ack in third tri as I've heard is often the case. I'm really enjoying not vomming and being able to eat now. Plus, I hate needles!


----------



## Jadeblue18

puppycat said:


> bubbles777 said:
> 
> 
> To SPD- F*ck off. you're ruining my pregnancy.
> 
> ^^ This! Lol
> 
> Also:
> 
> To SIL: Don't pretend to be my friend when I phone (rarely) and then completely F*ckin blank me face to face. How rude are you?! She's 3.5 weeks behind us in this pregnancy so you'd think it *might* be nice to chat once in a while?
> 
> To DH: Yes I am pregnant AND looking after a toddler all day. Yes it would be nice if you would just help me with things rather than bit*h about what I HAVEN'T done!! :growlmad:
> 
> To friend: So what if you were bigger than me at my stage? So what if you *think* you were sicker than me? Is this a competition? I think not. If you honestly think vomming once a day is worse than Hyperemesis and being hospitalised for fluids then fine. Think that. I don't give a flying.......
> 
> To HG: Please don't come ack in third tri as I've heard is often the case. I'm really enjoying not vomming and being able to eat now. Plus, I hate needles!Click to expand...

Hey :)

Just wondering.....

What does SPD & HG mean? :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Jadeblue18 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubbles777 said:
> 
> 
> To SPD- F*ck off. you're ruining my pregnancy.
> 
> ^^ This! Lol
> 
> Also:
> 
> To SIL: Don't pretend to be my friend when I phone (rarely) and then completely F*ckin blank me face to face. How rude are you?! She's 3.5 weeks behind us in this pregnancy so you'd think it *might* be nice to chat once in a while?
> 
> To DH: Yes I am pregnant AND looking after a toddler all day. Yes it would be nice if you would just help me with things rather than bit*h about what I HAVEN'T done!! :growlmad:
> 
> To friend: So what if you were bigger than me at my stage? So what if you *think* you were sicker than me? Is this a competition? I think not. If you honestly think vomming once a day is worse than Hyperemesis and being hospitalised for fluids then fine. Think that. I don't give a flying.......
> 
> To HG: Please don't come ack in third tri as I've heard is often the case. I'm really enjoying not vomming and being able to eat now. Plus, I hate needles!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> Just wondering.....
> 
> What does SPD & HG mean? :thumbup:Click to expand...

sorry!

HG = Hyperemesis Gravidarum
SPD = Symphis Pubis Disorder


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Let's see.... Where do I start???

To my mom: stop making me do things for you whenever I am at your house. I am not your servant and I'm pregnant. I know Im not sporting a big bump yet but it's still harder for me to do everything.

To my mother in law: why do you keep telling me you have all these plans to buy my baby things... Ugly things... If you buy them, my baby will only wear it when they see you, if that. And please quit smoking... I'm not gonna let you hold this baby at all if you smell like an ash tray. It drives me crazy!!! Oh and don't think I didn't notice that the first thing you said to my husband when he told you we were pregnant with your first grandchild is "are you okay with it?". If he wasn't okay with it he wouldn't be telling you we were pregnant and who do you think got me pregnant... It wasn't divine intervention!!

To my sister: I know your pregnant to but the fact is, this is my first baby and you never call and check in on me or ask how I am. I supported you through your first (unplanned) and was hoping you could do the same.

Friends: why do I seem to be the one that always calls and texts... Why don't you ever check in on me. If you were pregnant I would be checking in and offering to throw you a baby shower... I understand you have lives to but a quick text takes two seconds and means alot.

Crazy sil: you have some serious problems including that you are still living off your moms income. You moved to Oregon for school and haven't been there in a year! Your mom pays for your whole life down there an you continue to bitch at her and ask for more. I understand you have some medical problems but this is ridiculous. Quit drinking, take your meds, get a job and respect your mom. Oh and dont ever think you will be around my child unsupervised of at all. 

Ah that feels alot better thank you


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Oh and one more:

Dear friend: I'm so happy for you that you found a great guy, you deserve him. But with that said, you are not engaged and said to me just yesterday that you don't want to have kids for years and yet today you said you had decided that you two were going to settle in the town you just moved to because "the schools are better". No offense but I doubt you have even checked in to the schools. And you don't have kids, your not pregnant and don't want them for a few years..... And your not even engaged yet!!!! I'm not saying you have to be to get pregnant but that's what you have told me you want. I understand that you are seeing me and a few of your friends take bog life steps, but don't skip the things you have always wanted just to be like your friends. Just cuz you found the right guy doesn't mean you need to rush.


----------



## Rigi.kun

To my mum: Please just tell me you don't want to help, instead of offering to help clean then doing a poor effort of it because your clothes will get messy. Cleaning the house is messy work. If you don't want to help, that's cool.


----------



## gamblesrh

to my MIL: quit telling me to name my child(if it's a girl) Amelia, it is a nice name but i already know what i want the name to be if it's a girl/boy so quit trying to get me to do everything you want me to.


----------



## mirage25

To my mom-plz act like I've been married for almost 3yrs now & that it's ok that we're having ur 1st grandchild!!!! Who cares if u think timing is right or not!! If everyone waited 4 that perfect life moment 2 have a child then there would be far less ppl in the world crazy lady!

To my mil-1st of all the sex of my baby is unknown so would u plz stop calling my baby a girl!!!!!!! You will not be the 1 & only person involved with my baby shower, stop making all of these crazy a** plans! Guess what if the 1% chance u gave me of having a boy does happen my son will NOT be a 4th!!!!! Stop calling me every damn day discussing my birth plans, parenting, etc.... It does nothing but piss me off!!!!!

To my sil-I'm glad ur pregnant but this is ur 3rd child! Lets act like this is my 1st because it is!!! I don't want to compare everything with you! I know you've experienced all that life has to offer when it comes 2 pregnancy & parenting but let me have my own damn experiences PLZ!!!


----------



## sjbenefield

Sorry to intrude ladies but this thread is amazing and im sorry for all your irritations ... maybe its time for everyone to invest in dartboards :haha:

i had to say one little thing (tmi)

Dear Bowels

Please let me poo!!!!!!! :blush:

Thanks!


----------



## Lizzie K

Dear bed-Please quit being so comfortable. I just do not want to get out of you in the mornings. 

Dear sciatic-Quit hurting so bad! If I accidentally roll over onto my back during the night, I don't want to be in excruciating pain on one side or the other.

Dear stomach muscles-Stop cramping up on me! I know you are not use to being stretched out this much this quick, but it's not my fault. I am just gaining weight quicker than I did with the boys. Once again, not my fault. I really do not appreciate having to walk across the backyard doubled over in pain.


----------



## gamblesrh

Lizzie K said:


> Dear bed-Please quit being so comfortable. I just do not want to get out of you in the mornings.
> 
> Dear sciatic-Quit hurting so bad! If I accidentally roll over onto my back during the night, I don't want to be in excruciating pain on one side or the other.
> 
> Dear stomach muscles-Stop cramping up on me! I know you are not use to being stretched out this much this quick, but it's not my fault. I am just gaining weight quicker than I did with the boys. Once again, not my fault. I really do not appreciate having to walk across the backyard doubled over in pain.

if you can try sleeping on the couch to help with getting rest, i know i will be starting around 5 months if not sooner i'm only 13 weeks and already having problems sleeping in the bed.


----------



## naads03

To a so called friend: PLEASE stop being so adamant that my baby is a girl and referring to my child as "she" and "her". we do not know the gender yet so knock it off!!! Also pls stop comparing my pregnancy to urs. we are NOTHING alike in no way shape or form. I paid almost 10 grand to get pregnant while you were unplanned by an ex bf. 

to my SIL: please stop saying ur brother married me only because I can cook. IM pretty sure after 5 years of being together he sees something else in me besides my skill in the kitchen. I dont care if its a joke or not its not funny.


----------



## LisaL79

To my mom-
Please stop telling us we need to get rid of our dogs!! No, their fur isn't going to kill the baby if they eat some of it. NO the dogs aren't going to spread some imaginary disease to the baby.
Stop making up crap just b/c YOU don't like dogs!!

Also, please stop acting like my house is filthy. No I'm not a neat freak like you are, but I'm not a complete slob either!! Yes, there is fur and stains on the carpet. That's what happens when you have pets and that's what vacuums are for. I know you don't believe me but *gasp* I do know how to clean so no, I don't need you to come clean my house for me.
Thanks for the offer, but I know as soon as you start, you'll start bitching about how dirty you think it is.

To my inlaws-
STOP telling me that I should homeschool my future kids. Yes, there are a lot of teachers in the family, but that doesn't mean I want my child to be homeschooled.
Nothing against it or people that choose to do it, but I just can not see it for my own children in the future.
Hell.... our first child isn't even born yet!! Stop breathing down my damn neck about it!

To my DH's grandfather- 
STOP asking my DH to buy your damn useless piece of land!! We do not have the money and there's no reason why we should buy it other than to put money in to your pocket!!
We never plan on moving out to it, AND we are having a BABY... ya know.. those crying, sleeping, screaming things that suck up all of your money?? Yeah... one of those. We don't want to buy your land! And even if we did have the money for it, NO we still don't want it!


----------



## Rigi.kun

To FIL-
I'm sorry that you feel like I waisted your expensive T bone by not eating it. But unlike you I don't like seeing blood on my plate when I'm trying to eat and secondly ARE YOU TRYING TO KILL YOUR GRANDCHILD! While there is a likelihood of you cooking it "medium" did kill off all the nasty bugs, I don't particularly want to chance it.

It was foul, the blood had gone all over the plate and was under all the vegetables and mash potato. I almost spewed.


----------



## gamblesrh

Rigi.kun said:


> To FIL-
> I'm sorry that you feel like I waisted your expensive T bone by not eating it. But unlike you I don't like seeing blood on my plate when I'm trying to eat and secondly ARE YOU TRYING TO KILL YOUR GRANDCHILD! While there is a likelihood of you cooking it "medium" did kill off all the nasty bugs, I don't particularly want to chance it.
> 
> It was foul, the blood had gone all over the plate and was under all the vegetables and mash potato. I almost spewed.

does he not know it HAS to be WELL DONE.


----------



## fidgets mammy

to lots of people!!!!!!!!!!

stop telling me how huge i am! im carrying two babies what the "f" do you expect???

and stop going on about how hard my life is going to be.

and more to the mil-thankyou so much for all yr support and involvement in our lives and yr interest in my son and ur unborn granddaughters, you are one in a million and i dont know how id do it without you. NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU ARE A HOPELESS EXCUSE FOR A NANNA.


----------



## redrose89

To all the people at work: STOP asking for the gender of my child! When I know, maybe I will tell you! Otherwise be quiet! Also, stop being so nosy in my life! Mind your own business. 

My hips and back: stop hurting please. I like to be without pain once in awhile.


----------



## cmarie33

To my fiancé: I know things are hard for you at the moment and not finding a job is getting
You down. But GET A BLOODY GRIP!!!! Stop wallowing in self pity and pull yourself together for the sake of our unborn child!!! Laying in bed sulking is helping no one! Grrrr!


----------



## Rigi.kun

gamblesrh said:


> Rigi.kun said:
> 
> 
> To FIL-
> I'm sorry that you feel like I waisted your expensive T bone by not eating it. But unlike you I don't like seeing blood on my plate when I'm trying to eat and secondly ARE YOU TRYING TO KILL YOUR GRANDCHILD! While there is a likelihood of you cooking it "medium" did kill off all the nasty bugs, I don't particularly want to chance it.
> 
> It was foul, the blood had gone all over the plate and was under all the vegetables and mash potato. I almost spewed.
> 
> does he not know it HAS to be WELL DONE.Click to expand...

Thank you, I got into a fight with my partner as I was certain I needed my meat to be cooked to well done, but my partner says it just has to be thoroughly cooked and thus the heat would kill everything and that a bit of blood wouldn't hurt me or our baby. I understand that meat needs to sit before being cut into to allow the meat to absorb the juices again but I hadn't cut into the meat and it was leaking juices which says to me HEALTH HAZARD. Plus I have eaten steak before (many many times), when my step dad cooks it it leaks brown juices which says to me it's cooked. Brown steak = cooked | red meat = raw.

:hugs: thank you so much for agreeing with me Gamblesrh


----------



## vintagecat

To my MIL: You made my wedding in 2008 all about your stupid self and now you're seeking pity when we're expecting our first child. You only have yourself to blame for ruining people's special moments. You even made a mess of your own daughter's wedding. What is it about other people's happy moments that you HAVE to make about yourself?

To my SIL: You are NOT the only person suffering from depression in the world. Get your shit together and take your medication. You have two wonderful little boys and if you care about them, you'll stop drinking and harming yourself. I know you don't love your life, but take some freaking responsibility for once.

To my freaking hips: PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let me sleep...


----------



## Rigi.kun

To the person on the motobike: For FREAKING SAKE stop riding that stupid thing down my street. I am so over hearing the stupid thing, it's so freaking loud that it scares my cats and makes me jump. It's a tourer bike of some sort that has had it's muffler customized to make it so loud. I understand that my cats and I can hear most motor vehicles that go past our house but your's just sounds stupid and if I get your number plate I'm phoning my family member who is a traffic cop that hates motor bike riders :D because you are seriously a noise complaint.


----------



## BeverleyLN

To annoying friend

Yes i know what i can and can't eat... i know that biscuits make you feel a little better... ... I know to take it easy! and please don't try and scare me with all the horror stories of birth that you've asked every mother about! you haven't even had your baby yet!


----------



## madmae

To DH

Yes I know you want to finish your f*cking summer house but the cars broken...you need to see if you can get another so that you can go to work tomorrow and if you can we need to sort out tax and insurance....but hey you keep banging away on your glorified wooden shed....I mean why would you want to spend any time with me or your son.....and talking about your son,.....you let him get filthy outside and then said you'd bathe him....when?????


----------



## cherry22

Today!

DH- My hormones are rageing so bad i could kill, so leave me alone before i loose it!!
You need a major kick up the arse, Start making a f**king effort like i keep saying over and over!!
Stop making noise when your son is trying to sleep because you dont deal with him when he is over tierd later!

To my neighbours- If you keep drilling the walls at half 7 at night when my son is in bed i will come over and shove it up your arse! Dont believe me? Try it!!


----------



## gamblesrh

to my wonderful dreams: quit making me have dreams about snakes i hate them and i really don't care to be awake for hours on end


----------



## madmae

Heartburn....DO ONE!!!!


----------



## teresapk

to MIL: stop facebook stalking me and then calling the house saying, 'i know you're home i saw you post on facebook!' also if you want to find out how i'm doing, i'd appreciate it if you spoke to me once in a while instead of just talking to DH and hanging up. i'm not the dog.

lady at work: i appreciate the congratulations but not the comment that 'i would just think you were fat if i didn't know you were pregnant'
also, 'is it planned?' is not an appropriate question AT ALL

fingers: i do not appreciate the swelling, it's odd and uncomfortable. 

tummy: the stretching has been going on for some time, could you maybe do it during the day so that i can sleep at night?


----------



## Miss Vintage

To my mum: I love you dearly, and I know you think you are helping, but please stop calling to tell me about the things I shouldn't be eating. Don't you think I would have done some research of my own on this? And don't call and panic me about something I've eaten that I possibly shouldn't have. If you have already looked it up and found that it is fine (parmesan cheese in this case), don't open your conversation with 'did you know it's made with unpasteurized milk?'. I was really upset until I established that there really is no risk in eating it, and then for you to tell me that you weren't sure whether to say anything but 'you couldn't live without saying it', just shows that you were more concerned about how you felt, not me. 

Also to my mum: I know you do not like our choice of name for a boy, but saying that you don't every time I mention it will not make me change my mind. It is my baby, not yours, so those decisions are mine to make. 

To my MIL: do not light up a cigarette the second after we tell you I'm pregnant! Do you really think I want to breathing that in right now? And don't imagine for a second that the child is going to spend any time in your home if you intend to smoke around him/her.

Also, saying that you're going to be your usual bigoted self around the child, and that you will 'teach' him/her about your warped view of the world is really not doing you any favours. If it comes to that then you will not see the child at all. I want an open minded, respectful child, not a bitter racist like you. 

Gosh, I feel so much better now!


----------



## Sunshine7125

oooohhh fun!!!

To my MIL - QUIT texting me and your son every 5 minutes asking when you will get to keep your grandson again (he's 21 months old) When we feel like driving an hour and a half to your dang house, that's when you will see him! Have you ever stopped to think that your car can drive up here too??? Or are your legs broken?! And just because you had 3 boys and only know about boys does not mean you can't be happy about the little girl that is on the way. If you don't care that's better for me anyways actually because all you do is annoy me! And you are crazy by the way! 

Next.... women at work! QUIT telling me you can't believe I am already showing this much! I already had a pudge from my son and the c-section and I didn't work out (which I should have) so my stomach muscles suck. So yes I am showing more than most people at 20 weeks but get over it! And quit saying oh you are going to have your hands full... two in diapers wow! OMG do you not think that I didn't already think about this before I got pregnant... because I did! I know shocker huh? 

And finally to my sister... I love you but QUIT telling me that my world is about to get 10x harder. I realize you have two kids and I have realized that since you had your second kid so quit acting like I don't know what is coming and that I am naive and stupid. I may be your younger sister but you are not Mom so quit trying to be. If I want your advice I will ask for it. Until then, shut it!! OK RANT OVER LOL THANKS FOR LISTENING!!!!!!


----------



## sjbenefield

To DH... Seriously!!! stop being in denial!!! im not a hypochodriac! And watching too many lifetime movies did not cause THREE positive pregnancy tests 3 days in a row all between the hours of 1pm and 6pm! Get a grip! When i ask you if we have maternity coverage your response should not be 'who needs it' :gun: until the doctor tells me the baby isnt there or i had an mc you havent got the right to make me feel like im crazy. I understand our marraige has put you in a rough place mentally because of the crazy things that have happened since 'i do' but once again get a grip i dont wanna have to figure all this out on my own so grow up step up and get your but out of denial and if youre just pretending to be there just for the sake of screwing with me you can stop now cause its working!


:growlmad: ok


----------



## fidgets mammy

to people on public transport-dont worry about giving up yr seat to me, i only have a massive belly, 6 shopping bags and my 5 yr old son to manage, but thanks anyway. RUDE RUDE PEOPLE.

to my dog-stop bein a little twat

to my husband-i know youve quit smoking and are a bit tetchy but i too have hormones to deal with so if i ask you to hoover the floor EFFING HOOVER IT!!!!!!! otherwise i may be pushed to physically harm you!!!!!!!!!!

to my parents-you know once in a while it would be nice to offer to do me a bit shopping when you finish work considering you work in a shop, then i wouldnt have to struggle with bags and rude people on buses.

thats it for now.


----------



## Pink Sugar

:rofl:


madmae said:


> To all the people that like to comment on this being baby number 6
> 
> No we're not on benefits...my husband works
> Yes we do know how babies are made....now trot on and judge other people on their sex lives
> No they don't just pop out now....I still have to work to get them out
> Why, why....well isn't it obvious....we are trying for a puppy but keep getting babies
> 
> To my friend who has 2 children and her mum pretty much brought up the first.....Yes I know it'll be hard work....d'ya think the first 5 came out self sufficient. And yes spending 500 pounds on a pram may be a lot to you but you're on benefits and have no intentions of working...my dh works hard, we have saved up to be able to do this so please shut up about us buying some crappy, double, broken pram you have found. And if we want to have a 4d scan that is our business and don't worry we won't be asking you to pay.

Lol ironically your vent is exactly mine.....everything you've said from the money to the friend and oh yeah they probably just pop out now are you kidding me people can be so ignorant


----------



## madmae

Pink Sugar said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> madmae said:
> 
> 
> To all the people that like to comment on this being baby number 6
> 
> No we're not on benefits...my husband works
> Yes we do know how babies are made....now trot on and judge other people on their sex lives
> No they don't just pop out now....I still have to work to get them out
> Why, why....well isn't it obvious....we are trying for a puppy but keep getting babies
> 
> To my friend who has 2 children and her mum pretty much brought up the first.....Yes I know it'll be hard work....d'ya think the first 5 came out self sufficient. And yes spending 500 pounds on a pram may be a lot to you but you're on benefits and have no intentions of working...my dh works hard, we have saved up to be able to do this so please shut up about us buying some crappy, double, broken pram you have found. And if we want to have a 4d scan that is our business and don't worry we won't be asking you to pay.
> 
> Lol ironically your vent is exactly mine.....everything you've said from the money to the friend and oh yeah they probably just pop out now are you kidding me people can be so ignorantClick to expand...

Yes they can....I really do like my friend...but sometimes I could cheerfully throttle her


----------



## urchin

Here's mine:

To everyone who is _heartbroken_, or _devastated_, or _gutted_ that they are having a girl when they wanted a boy, or having a boy when they wanted a girl
GET OVER YOURSELVES - you are having a BABY - it's a 50/50 situation, you don't get to choose.

If you want to know heartbreak, devastation, or the feeling of getting your guts ripped out, go and talk to a couple who are struggling with infertility.
Be there month after month when AF shows, help pick up the pieces when yet another IUI or IVF has failed. Listen to women who have run out of options because 2 IVF treatments was all they could afford.... and NOW tell me about how awful it is that you don't get to play dress-up with a daughter, or secure the family name with a son.

You are having a baby, that's all that counts - be sodding grateful


----------



## MizzLu

Hehehe some of this threads I seriously relate to! Whoever started this is a GENIUS!!! 
OK.....
First, To my DH.
Thankyou so much for putting up with my moods, I know im hard to live with right now and I love you so much for putting up with me!

To randomers...
PLEASE do not just come and touch my bump, and this goes for people I know too! Please ask first, otherwise you're likely to be slapped. Just because I am pregnant, does not mean I have no personal space anymore!

To my 'friends'...
Where the f*** you all gone? Don't message me randomly saying it'll be great to catch up, and then just spend alllll the time talking about yourself. I wouldn't mind if you at least asked how I was feeling!

To my SPD...
Piss off!


----------



## wifey29

Thank you so much Urchin, I am 100% with you. I find it really hard to bite my tongue on here sometimes!


----------



## Emerald87

sjbenefield said:


> Sorry to intrude ladies but this thread is amazing and im sorry for all your irritations ... maybe its time for everyone to invest in dartboards :haha:
> 
> i had to say one little thing (tmi)
> 
> Dear Bowels
> 
> Please let me poo!!!!!!! :blush:
> 
> Thanks!

I ask them this every day :(


----------



## storm4mozza

ummm *group hugs?* :hugs:


----------



## BrittasticTX

Pink Sugar said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> madmae said:
> 
> 
> To all the people that like to comment on this being baby number 6
> 
> No we're not on benefits...my husband works
> Yes we do know how babies are made....now trot on and judge other people on their sex lives
> No they don't just pop out now....I still have to work to get them out
> Why, why....well isn't it obvious....we are trying for a puppy but keep getting babies
> 
> To my friend who has 2 children and her mum pretty much brought up the first.....Yes I know it'll be hard work....d'ya think the first 5 came out self sufficient. And yes spending 500 pounds on a pram may be a lot to you but you're on benefits and have no intentions of working...my dh works hard, we have saved up to be able to do this so please shut up about us buying some crappy, double, broken pram you have found. And if we want to have a 4d scan that is our business and don't worry we won't be asking you to pay.
> 
> Lol ironically your vent is exactly mine.....everything you've said from the money to the friend and oh yeah they probably just pop out now are you kidding me people can be so ignorantClick to expand...

LMAO, I am one of six kids and my mom used to tell people that when she asked them to support us THEN they could have an opinion!!

To my fertility doctor: morning sickness is NOT just psychological!! you have a penis, you do not know. So suck it.


----------



## punkrockmama

Dear work: you suck, you really do....you are a chain thriftstore who doesn't give two s**ts about their employees. I don't care about your daily "quota" i am NOT risking my pregnancy to please the gods.


dear mother in law: you have intertwined with our lives and publicly embarassed my husband many times on facebook by lecturing him if he has a beer in his hands in a picture or if he has a meatball sub at subway....saying he's an alcoholic or that he can expect an early death...he's a normal 26 year old man. now you're telling us what to name my kid? no. i'm not naming my girl joan after joan jett just because she was an inspiration to you coming out as a lesbian....and no...if it's a boy, i'm not naming them alcid, alright....it sounds like something you take for heartburn...this is OUR lives.


dear also-pregnant friend: stop making fun of me for taking all the precautions and staying away from stuff that MAY harm my baby....it took me awhile to get pregnant...i know you're fertile mertyle but this is very precious to me..


wow...feeling better lol


----------



## tinytabby

emmipez1989 said:


> Dear pregnancy,
> 
> Please stop taking so long now. 9 months is a bit excessive I think when guinea pigs can do it in about 6 weeks.
> 
> I want my baby now please. :)

This! 
LOL!

Also, to those who said annoying things:
- Yes, my baby was planned! I'm 35 and know how contraception works! I'm not married but I'm in a serious long term relationship!
- Yes, I should have stopped being sick by now, but I haven't. Don't you think I'd stop if I could?
- No I'm not getting married!
- No I'm not moving to the suburbs!

And to my dad, who had an affair when I was 12 and broke up my family, and has just had another affair and broke up his 'new family':
- grow up and take responsibility for your actions. You're coming across as just a great big asshole these days. I want you to be a good grandad.


----------



## fidgets mammy

to the people who think that just because i am expecting twins it gives them the right to ask if i had help to get them-*yes i did its called my husband and his penis!!!!*
not all twins are ivf!! and you shouldnt be so bloody rude to ask with a sympathetic look on yr face. and even if they were ivf theyd still be natural babies theyre not bloody plastic when from ivf!!


----------



## huggiez

Dear Mother In Law:
Yes I am indeed over 22 weeks along, and as many times as you try to convince me that I "should be sure, because I don't look like I am due in July", things will not change, STFU! :haha:

Dear Mom:
No, just because I am having another boy does not mean I will have another one to "give you that girl!"...Get over it, my boys are handsome and wonderful, love them the same!

Dear Colleagues that have grown children:
No, I don't care to hear about your birth experiences and how you "were back to work in two weeks with your first!", and no this isn't my first child, and I am fully aware of the changes in my body and how painful birth is...please stop trying to convince me that how you gave birth to ONE child 28 years ago makes you an expert, this is my third, and I am FULLY aware. :dohh:


----------



## Lizzie K

To my aunt, sis, dad, and BIL- Quit jinxing me and saying I'm having twins or more just because I mentioned that I seem to have gained weight faster this time around! If there turns out to be twins in there, I will be making trips to TN and ND just to kick all of your butts, just so you know. Hubby has threatened to give one of you one of the babies if it is, but we haven't decided which one yet, so you all better hope there is just one.


----------



## MamaHix1409

to pretty much everyone i have spoken to in the last week, 

Why do you think i care how many of your friends are pregnant? It doesnt make mine any less special and i know none of your friends. tits.


----------



## JadeaSN95

Dad, I love you and it is breaking my heart that you aren't talking to me. I really hope that you come around because I need you!!!


----------



## BrittasticTX

fidgets mammy said:


> to the people who think that just because i am expecting twins it gives them the right to ask if i had help to get them-*yes i did its called my husband and his penis!!!!*
> not all twins are ivf!! and you shouldnt be so bloody rude to ask with a sympathetic look on yr face. and even if they were ivf theyd still be natural babies theyre not bloody plastic when from ivf!!

Just tell them all you had sex twice that night!! :)


----------



## Beautygirl73

To my SIL who is so jelous that I am having a boy and can't even look me in the face when saying congratulations as having two girls herself isn't good enough and is jelous that me and my man have been together for 25 years and that no man wants her and is worried that her mum who looks after her kids full time so that she can pretend on fb that she is a wondermummy who swans off on holidays paid for by her mum without her kids that her mum my mil might now be spending on her grandson due in July will affect her and her kids lives a spoilt cow who is addicted to fakebook and has no care for anyone but herself .


----------



## gamblesrh

To my husband: when you say you have the chance to be off so that i can get the house clean and things ready for Easter Dinner on Sunday why don't you take the GD day off and help take care of these kids so that i get it done faster and im not wanting to scream my f-ing head off.


----------



## Indigo77

urchin said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> To everyone who is _heartbroken_, or _devastated_, or _gutted_ that they are having a girl when they wanted a boy, or having a boy when they wanted a girl
> GET OVER YOURSELVES - you are having a BABY - it's a 50/50 situation, you don't get to choose.
> 
> If you want to know heartbreak, devastation, or the feeling of getting your guts ripped out, go and talk to a couple who are struggling with infertility.
> Be there month after month when AF shows, help pick up the pieces when yet another IUI or IVF has failed. Listen to women who have run out of options because 2 IVF treatments was all they could afford.... and NOW tell me about how awful it is that you don't get to play dress-up with a daughter, or secure the family name with a son.
> 
> You are having a baby, that's all that counts - be sodding grateful

:thumbup:


----------



## LisaL79

GRRRRRRR

With the weather starting to warm up... me being pregnant and hot natured to begin with... I need to buy some dresses or skirts to keep cool when going out.

With that being said...
When the hell are designers going to put some GD thicker straps on summer dresses??? I have C cups and they are not perky... so I NEED to wear a damn bra!!! And that is not F-ing possible with hardly any F-ing casual summer time dress!!!!
And come on... put a frickin liner in ALL dresses!!! WTH is with some of them not having a liner in them?? Shouldn't that be and automatic addition to ANY dress? Especially ones that have fabric that you can DEF see through.
Just GRRR So GD frustrated trying to find decent, affordable clothing that keeps in mind that not all women have a perfect perky boobed body!!!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

To whoever has gone through 5 sponge in under a week: sponge are for washing up only. They are not one use items, if you use it for something that requires you to chuck the sponge after using it (eg. Wiping down the cats food dish) then you should be using a chux which costs 10c per thing instead of a dollarfor a sponge.


----------



## AngelofTroy

To the clouds in Corfu: FUCK OFF!

To the restaurants/bars/tourist attractions/boat trips: Open! 

We spent money we probably shouldn't have on ONE LAST NON-FAMILY HOLIDAY! Everything we researched said tourist reason starts in April but everywhere we try to go is shut. We leave tomorrow and we've only had 1.5 sunny days in the week we've been here. I desperately wanted to relax on a beach and we've spent most of the holiday playing cards in the apartment looking at the rain. 

I KNOW I should be grateful, I KNOW that we can hardly complain, and I know we should be able to just 'enjoy each others company' but I'm BORED! 

I keep snapping at OH like he can control the weather, everything he does/says is annoying me and he's moaning at me for being on the internet on my phone. 

Grr, I'm be better off at home in the garden.


----------



## mommybear1977

To my inlaws...I am not going to spend the next 3 years worrying that this child is Autistic like my first. If there is something wrong with this baby we will love it regardless.

To my hubby...I get that we are in the middle of moving but I need a lot of sleep and rest right now, the bump demands it...lol.


----------



## tashyluv

To my fiance - how many times do I need to tell you that my boobs are killing me, yet you still try and grab them! and no, there are not LOOKING at you they are telling you to piss off! And stop moanin at me because I fall asleep at 9pm and happen to fall asleep for a nap when my toddler naps sheeesh you make me feel so bad for getting some sleep when our toddler usually wakes up 3 times a night and who gets up....me. Give me a break!


----------



## gamblesrh

to everyone who has done this to me: now you know how i feel about my business being put out there and sorry that i posted on face book about you having a boy when i assumed you had already told family so don't give me an attitude over something so simple and this just made it known to me about how all my in laws feel about me so you all can kiss my a$$ wont be having anything to do with you all anymore


----------



## theraphosidae

Work: I know more than my manager, get paid less than the slacker who can't show up to work on time and am still expected to stay and work 10 hours without a single bite to eat just so my manager doesn't have to serve customers. God forbid I don't do everything for her.

OH: I love you, and you've been great, but when you have a day off and you tell me you're going to do the dishes, or work on the nursery, I actually expect something to get done. Not get home to find out you just played video games all day. If you were to say, I'll probably just play video games, then fine, but don't tell me you're going to do things, because I actually expect that when I get home

Car: Screw you for being more expensive to fix than you're worth, causing us to have to buy a new car during a tight financial time. I'm not going off work and having a baby anytime soon or anything. 

There, better.


----------



## ChesMik4eva

urchin said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> To everyone who is _heartbroken_, or _devastated_, or _gutted_ that they are having a girl when they wanted a boy, or having a boy when they wanted a girl
> GET OVER YOURSELVES - you are having a BABY - it's a 50/50 situation, you don't get to choose.
> 
> If you want to know heartbreak, devastation, or the feeling of getting your guts ripped out, go and talk to a couple who are struggling with infertility.
> Be there month after month when AF shows, help pick up the pieces when yet another IUI or IVF has failed. Listen to women who have run out of options because 2 IVF treatments was all they could afford.... and NOW tell me about how awful it is that you don't get to play dress-up with a daughter, or secure the family name with a son.
> 
> You are having a baby, that's all that counts - be sodding grateful

Not trying to start an argument, I have to add that while I don't know what it's like to struggle with infertility I do think gender disappointment is a real thing and shouldn't be attacked. 

I feel terrible for the couples who struggle to get pregnant, and I'm sure it's very hard to see women who are disappointed that they are having a baby but aren't happy about the sex, BUT they are entitled to feel what they feel and I don't think it should be discounted. I'm sure they're happy their baby is healthy etc but some people can't help but feel a bit sad if they really had their heart set on one particular gender, especially if it was there last child and will never have another chance to conceive that sex.


----------



## Emerald87

ChesMik4eva said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> To everyone who is _heartbroken_, or _devastated_, or _gutted_ that they are having a girl when they wanted a boy, or having a boy when they wanted a girl
> GET OVER YOURSELVES - you are having a BABY - it's a 50/50 situation, you don't get to choose.
> 
> If you want to know heartbreak, devastation, or the feeling of getting your guts ripped out, go and talk to a couple who are struggling with infertility.
> Be there month after month when AF shows, help pick up the pieces when yet another IUI or IVF has failed. Listen to women who have run out of options because 2 IVF treatments was all they could afford.... and NOW tell me about how awful it is that you don't get to play dress-up with a daughter, or secure the family name with a son.
> 
> You are having a baby, that's all that counts - be sodding grateful
> 
> Not trying to start an argument, I have to add that while I don't know what it's like to struggle with infertility I do think gender disappointment is a real thing and shouldn't be attacked.
> 
> I feel terrible for the couples who struggle to get pregnant, and I'm sure it's very hard to see women who are disappointed that they are having a baby but aren't happy about the sex, BUT they are entitled to feel what they feel and I don't think it should be discounted. I'm sure they're happy their baby is healthy etc but some people can't help but feel a bit sad if they really had their heart set on one particular gender, especially if it was there last child and will never have another chance to conceive that sex.Click to expand...

Honey, didn't you start this vent thread? I don't think we should be highlighting anything anyone says. This is where we're coming to let it out without judgment or bias. There's some stuff on here that I don't completely agree with but I don't mind, nor will I bring it up, because the beautiful ladies here really need to just get it all out.


----------



## leahjones

goos thread!

To this woman at work thats about 48 thinking shes 28 - OMG please stop commenting on everything i put it my mouth!!!!! whatever i eat or drink has naff all to do with you, and you can hardly talk sitting there scoffing chocolate after chcolate, nothing substantial at all throughout the day - how dare you say something to me when i pull out a tiny chocolate bar!!!! - please for f88ks sake stop turning up the heating to 28degrees and letting everyone in the work place sweat it out because you are cold - have some decency to recognise that im sitting here sweating and uncomfortable, when people turn the heating down, DO NOT say lose some of that extra padding you have! its rude and uncalled for, why dont you try and gain some weight!

thats felt good lol


----------



## MamaHix1409

Dear everyone at work

Please shut up. Im not in the mood for you bunch of twats. I have put my earphones in for a reason. Just let me successfully ignore you so i dont feel like going to drown myself before home time.


----------



## urchin

ChesMik4eva said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> To everyone who is _heartbroken_, or _devastated_, or _gutted_ that they are having a girl when they wanted a boy, or having a boy when they wanted a girl
> GET OVER YOURSELVES - you are having a BABY - it's a 50/50 situation, you don't get to choose.
> 
> If you want to know heartbreak, devastation, or the feeling of getting your guts ripped out, go and talk to a couple who are struggling with infertility.
> Be there month after month when AF shows, help pick up the pieces when yet another IUI or IVF has failed. Listen to women who have run out of options because 2 IVF treatments was all they could afford.... and NOW tell me about how awful it is that you don't get to play dress-up with a daughter, or secure the family name with a son.
> 
> You are having a baby, that's all that counts - be sodding grateful
> 
> Not trying to start an argument, I have to add that while I don't know what it's like to struggle with infertility I do think gender disappointment is a real thing and shouldn't be attacked.
> 
> I feel terrible for the couples who struggle to get pregnant, and I'm sure it's very hard to see women who are disappointed that they are having a baby but aren't happy about the sex, BUT they are entitled to feel what they feel and I don't think it should be discounted. I'm sure they're happy their baby is healthy etc but some people can't help but feel a bit sad if they really had their heart set on one particular gender, especially if it was there last child and will never have another chance to conceive that sex.Click to expand...

lol Chikkie - start away! This is a VENT thread, and that was mine.
There are all kinds of vents on here that I have thought were uncalled for, but given that this is a VENT thread, y'know, for VENTING, I've not singled out a single one.

Now I think I have a new one - people who call you out for venting on vent threads, now they really really get my goat!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Grr my OH saying 'treat yourself, we're on holiday' all through our week away and then when paying the credit card bill, half each as usual, saying 'why don't you have a little think about whether you owe more than half'!!

What is that about?? 

How F-ing patronizing and hypocritical can you get?! 

And when I get upset with him for being so tight, he said 'oh great, now the neighbours know we're home' 

:'(


----------



## ChesMik4eva

urchin said:


> ChesMik4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> To everyone who is _heartbroken_, or _devastated_, or _gutted_ that they are having a girl when they wanted a boy, or having a boy when they wanted a girl
> GET OVER YOURSELVES - you are having a BABY - it's a 50/50 situation, you don't get to choose.
> 
> If you want to know heartbreak, devastation, or the feeling of getting your guts ripped out, go and talk to a couple who are struggling with infertility.
> Be there month after month when AF shows, help pick up the pieces when yet another IUI or IVF has failed. Listen to women who have run out of options because 2 IVF treatments was all they could afford.... and NOW tell me about how awful it is that you don't get to play dress-up with a daughter, or secure the family name with a son.
> 
> You are having a baby, that's all that counts - be sodding grateful
> 
> Not trying to start an argument, I have to add that while I don't know what it's like to struggle with infertility I do think gender disappointment is a real thing and shouldn't be attacked.
> 
> I feel terrible for the couples who struggle to get pregnant, and I'm sure it's very hard to see women who are disappointed that they are having a baby but aren't happy about the sex, BUT they are entitled to feel what they feel and I don't think it should be discounted. I'm sure they're happy their baby is healthy etc but some people can't help but feel a bit sad if they really had their heart set on one particular gender, especially if it was there last child and will never have another chance to conceive that sex.Click to expand...
> 
> lol Chikkie - start away! This is a VENT thread, and that was mine.
> There are all kinds of vents on here that I have thought were uncalled for, but given that this is a VENT thread, y'know, for VENTING, I've not singled out a single one.
> 
> Now I think I have a new one - people who call you out for venting on vent threads, now they really really get my goat!Click to expand...

I know this is a vent thread, I actually started it. The only reason I brought it up is because this is a pregnancy forum and there are women on here that are dealing with gender disappointment who might feel attacked by this. I am not trying to start drama, so please don't be patronizing and call me 'chikki'.


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Emerald87 said:


> ChesMik4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> To everyone who is _heartbroken_, or _devastated_, or _gutted_ that they are having a girl when they wanted a boy, or having a boy when they wanted a girl
> GET OVER YOURSELVES - you are having a BABY - it's a 50/50 situation, you don't get to choose.
> 
> If you want to know heartbreak, devastation, or the feeling of getting your guts ripped out, go and talk to a couple who are struggling with infertility.
> Be there month after month when AF shows, help pick up the pieces when yet another IUI or IVF has failed. Listen to women who have run out of options because 2 IVF treatments was all they could afford.... and NOW tell me about how awful it is that you don't get to play dress-up with a daughter, or secure the family name with a son.
> 
> You are having a baby, that's all that counts - be sodding grateful
> 
> Not trying to start an argument, I have to add that while I don't know what it's like to struggle with infertility I do think gender disappointment is a real thing and shouldn't be attacked.
> 
> I feel terrible for the couples who struggle to get pregnant, and I'm sure it's very hard to see women who are disappointed that they are having a baby but aren't happy about the sex, BUT they are entitled to feel what they feel and I don't think it should be discounted. I'm sure they're happy their baby is healthy etc but some people can't help but feel a bit sad if they really had their heart set on one particular gender, especially if it was there last child and will never have another chance to conceive that sex.Click to expand...
> 
> Honey, didn't you start this vent thread? I don't think we should be highlighting anything anyone says. This is where we're coming to let it out without judgment or bias. There's some stuff on here that I don't completely agree with but I don't mind, nor will I bring it up, because the beautiful ladies here really need to just get it all out.Click to expand...

My post clearly says I'm not trying to start an argument, and I honestly wasn't trying to be a bitch. A lot of women on here are dealing with gender disappointment, they even have a section of the forum devoted to it and I didn't want anyone to feel attacked. I am NOT trying to have a go at the poster of this comment but it's a sensitive issue so that's why I said what I said. It wasn't meant to start anything.


----------



## Emerald87

ChesMik4eva said:


> My post clearly says I'm not trying to start an argument, and I honestly wasn't trying to be a bitch. A lot of women on here are dealing with gender disappointment, they even have a section of the forum devoted to it and I didn't want anyone to feel attacked. I am NOT trying to have a go at the poster of this comment but it's a sensitive issue so that's why I said what I said. It wasn't meant to start anything.

No worries, love. Wasn't trying to start anything either, just clarifying :) You're not a bitch either. I figured you started this thread to be able to say these things even if other ladies don't like it.

Moving back along to the venting!! :winkwink:


----------



## urchin

ChesMik4eva said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesMik4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> To everyone who is _heartbroken_, or _devastated_, or _gutted_ that they are having a girl when they wanted a boy, or having a boy when they wanted a girl
> GET OVER YOURSELVES - you are having a BABY - it's a 50/50 situation, you don't get to choose.
> 
> If you want to know heartbreak, devastation, or the feeling of getting your guts ripped out, go and talk to a couple who are struggling with infertility.
> Be there month after month when AF shows, help pick up the pieces when yet another IUI or IVF has failed. Listen to women who have run out of options because 2 IVF treatments was all they could afford.... and NOW tell me about how awful it is that you don't get to play dress-up with a daughter, or secure the family name with a son.
> 
> You are having a baby, that's all that counts - be sodding grateful
> 
> Not trying to start an argument, I have to add that while I don't know what it's like to struggle with infertility I do think gender disappointment is a real thing and shouldn't be attacked.
> 
> I feel terrible for the couples who struggle to get pregnant, and I'm sure it's very hard to see women who are disappointed that they are having a baby but aren't happy about the sex, BUT they are entitled to feel what they feel and I don't think it should be discounted. I'm sure they're happy their baby is healthy etc but some people can't help but feel a bit sad if they really had their heart set on one particular gender, especially if it was there last child and will never have another chance to conceive that sex.Click to expand...
> 
> lol Chikkie - start away! This is a VENT thread, and that was mine.
> There are all kinds of vents on here that I have thought were uncalled for, but given that this is a VENT thread, y'know, for VENTING, I've not singled out a single one.
> 
> Now I think I have a new one - people who call you out for venting on vent threads, now they really really get my goat!Click to expand...
> 
> I know this is a vent thread, I actually started it. The only reason I brought it up is because this is a pregnancy forum and there are women on here that are dealing with gender disappointment who might feel attacked by this. I am not trying to start drama, so please don't be patronizing and call me 'chikki'.Click to expand...

I _know_ you started the thread - which is why I bothered to reply to you ... otherwise I would have just ignored your comment - but the irony was just too much

And yes, I understand about gender *disappointment* - did my vent mention anyone talking about being *disappointed* about the gender of their baby? I think not. My vent was about people who rant about being *devastated* and *heartbroken* and *gutted*

Yes this is a pregnancy forum and there are people dealing with gender disappointment - there are also people here dealing with the far more devastating issue of infertility... and please, don't anyone try and tell me that getting the 'wrong' sex equates to not being able to have children at all!


Oh, and I call everybody chikkie, so please don't feel special about that - it is my equivalent of calling people hun :thumbup:


----------



## ChesMik4eva

urchin said:


> ChesMik4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urchin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChesMik4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> To everyone who is _heartbroken_, or _devastated_, or _gutted_ that they are having a girl when they wanted a boy, or having a boy when they wanted a girl
> GET OVER YOURSELVES - you are having a BABY - it's a 50/50 situation, you don't get to choose.
> 
> If you want to know heartbreak, devastation, or the feeling of getting your guts ripped out, go and talk to a couple who are struggling with infertility.
> Be there month after month when AF shows, help pick up the pieces when yet another IUI or IVF has failed. Listen to women who have run out of options because 2 IVF treatments was all they could afford.... and NOW tell me about how awful it is that you don't get to play dress-up with a daughter, or secure the family name with a son.
> 
> You are having a baby, that's all that counts - be sodding grateful
> 
> Not trying to start an argument, I have to add that while I don't know what it's like to struggle with infertility I do think gender disappointment is a real thing and shouldn't be attacked.
> 
> I feel terrible for the couples who struggle to get pregnant, and I'm sure it's very hard to see women who are disappointed that they are having a baby but aren't happy about the sex, BUT they are entitled to feel what they feel and I don't think it should be discounted. I'm sure they're happy their baby is healthy etc but some people can't help but feel a bit sad if they really had their heart set on one particular gender, especially if it was there last child and will never have another chance to conceive that sex.Click to expand...
> 
> lol Chikkie - start away! This is a VENT thread, and that was mine.
> There are all kinds of vents on here that I have thought were uncalled for, but given that this is a VENT thread, y'know, for VENTING, I've not singled out a single one.
> 
> Now I think I have a new one - people who call you out for venting on vent threads, now they really really get my goat!Click to expand...
> 
> I know this is a vent thread, I actually started it. The only reason I brought it up is because this is a pregnancy forum and there are women on here that are dealing with gender disappointment who might feel attacked by this. I am not trying to start drama, so please don't be patronizing and call me 'chikki'.Click to expand...
> 
> I _know_ you started the thread - which is why I bothered to reply to you ... otherwise I would have just ignored your comment - but the irony was just too much
> 
> And yes, I understand about gender *disappointment* - did my vent mention anyone talking about being *disappointed* about the gender of their baby? I think not. My vent was about people who rant about being *devastated* and *heartbroken* and *gutted*
> 
> Yes this is a pregnancy forum and there are people dealing with gender disappointment - there are also people here dealing with the far more devastating issue of infertility... and please, don't anyone try and tell me that getting the 'wrong' sex equates to not being able to have children at all!
> 
> 
> Oh, and I call everybody chikkie, so please don't feel special about that - it is my equivalent of calling people hun :thumbup:Click to expand...

My reply wasn't meant to be viscious or single you out. Obviously opinions are going to vary in these topics and if you re-read my original post I said I feel terrible for couples that struggle to fall pregnant and I was not trying to discount that or in any way imply that one is valid than the other. My point is while I completely see how it would be frustrating for someone who has had problems conceiving to hear about gender disappointment, their disappointment is still real and they are entitled to feel it. They most definitely always feel terrible about the guilt they feel anyway so it's not their fault. You are coming across as aggressive and I am not trying to fight so just leave it please.


----------



## Emerald87

urchin said:


> I _know_ you started the thread - which is why I bothered to reply to you ... otherwise I would have just ignored your comment - but the irony was just too much
> 
> And yes, I understand about gender *disappointment* - did my vent mention anyone talking about being *disappointed* about the gender of their baby? I think not. My vent was about people who rant about being *devastated* and *heartbroken* and *gutted*
> 
> Yes this is a pregnancy forum and there are people dealing with gender disappointment - *there are also people here dealing with the far more devastating issue of infertility... and please, don't anyone try and tell me that getting the 'wrong' sex equates to not being able to have children at all!*
> 
> 
> Oh, and I call everybody chikkie, so please don't feel special about that - it is my equivalent of calling people hun :thumbup:

Oh Urch, I'm with you there 100%. I want a boy but after what we've been through, I'd be happy with _anything _- including a kitten coming out! Just kidding, but I'm going to be soooooo incredibly thankful for either a girl or boy.


----------



## urchin

Ches - honestly, I am a very long way from aggressive 
of course people are entitled to feel disappointed - what I don't understand is why in a vent thread, it isn't ok for me to vent my vent too?

There are lost of gender disappointment threads on here and I never ever comment on them - to me that would be hugely rude and insensitive of me ... but, and I know I keep coming back to this - this is a vent thread, put here for people to get off their chests the things they would never dream of saying :shrug:

I also have no wish to fight - but I will keep replying to you as long as you are replying to me :thumbup:


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Ok fair enough. You can say what you want here. We'll call it a day now. Just to clarify I never disagreed with you and wasn't trying to single you out.


----------



## MamaHix1409

Please dont fight ladies. You're making me sad! :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

There's no fights, just venting :)


----------



## MamaHix1409

Emerald87 said:


> There's no fights, just venting :)

lol fair play! :happydance:


----------



## Rigi.kun

If we fight the thread will be closed and that would be sad.


----------



## urchin

Then we shall leave it there Ches :hugs:- and I absolutely swear, I call just about everyone chikkie (except when I'm calling them duck - but that's a local thing!)


----------



## ChesMik4eva

No fights here! Just us putting our big girl knickers on and sorting things through like grown ups. :hugs:


----------



## Rigi.kun

urchin said:


> I call just about everyone chikkie (except when I'm calling them duck - but that's a local thing!)

My mum calls all little kids ' chicken', one little boy turned around and said "I'm a not chicken." Mum was stunned and had no come back. She calls all my friends 'darl' if anything happened to me she'd be no use to the police as they'd ask who I hung out with and she'd say "someone I call darl"
Hahaha


----------



## MamaHix1409

urchin said:


> Then we shall leave it there Ches :hugs:- and I absolutely swear, I call just about everyone chikkie (except when I'm calling them duck - but that's a local thing!)

Duck??

Theres never a fellow Stokey on here!! lol


----------



## urchin

Oh yes, big girls pants all pulled up and our vests tucked in :hugs:
It's very easy to misunderstand intent on the internet - and with all those hormones sloshing around it just makes things more *cough* _interesting_ 

...thank heavens for grown-ups :D


----------



## urchin

emmipez1989 said:


> Duck??
> 
> Theres never a fellow Stokey on here!! lol

Not a Stokey - I'm a North-West Leicestershire lass ... where we really do greet each other with a friendly 'Ay up me duck'

I used to go out with a Stokey - who would always say 'ow ast? at the end of Ay up me duck ... but we don't do that :nope:


----------



## Faythe

OK so our car isn't exactly a bus but it is more than capable of transporting a baby to and from where ever we are going.

Just because YOU had a big car so you could transport what seems like your entire house along with baby doesn't mean you know better or that we need to sell our car.

Gah, it really grates on me with the know it all people.


----------



## JaanRuk

I wish I could tell that preggers7 who made the post about teen moms in second tri where to go what a B****! some people I tell ya I wonder how people like that even make it in society these days they need some real professional help she seems like a nut case tbh.


----------



## urchin

lol Jaan - I was just replying when the thread got closed!


----------



## Lozdi

JaanRuk said:


> I wish I could tell that preggers7 who made the post about teen moms in second tri where to go what a B****! some people I tell ya I wonder how people like that even make it in society these days they need some real professional help she seems like a nut case tbh.

My goodness indeed! I was typing out a rant but by the time I had done so, the thread was closed so I am going to post it here because if I don;t I may implode! And that is not good for my Lil Fella, so, here it is. 

To the stuck up woman who posted about teen mums:

There are good and bad mothers of ALL ages. You can't just come on here and be so rude and lump one age group of mothers into one category that is frankly wrong and encouraged by the fact that the bad examples are the ones that become notorious. So, what if you have a baby girl who grows up into fine young women, then say, falls pregnant at 16 or 17 and wants to take care of her baby instead of getting a degree or whatever, will you judge her as harshly as you judge a group of young women that you don't even know? I would hazard a guess that your response to that would be 'but MY daughter wouldn't do anything so stupid!' lol, you go read the teen pregnancy forum, see all those lovely young woman taking a massive interest in their pregnancies, and looking forward to meeting their babies, and having the SAME worries as the rest of us, no matter what age we are.

I was not a teen mum, I was 21 when I had my first but I have nothing but admiration for those young girls who find themselves with child and cope with it. Yes there are some exceptions, but there always will be, no matter what age group of mothers you are looking at.

Frankly you should be ashamed of yourself for being so prejudiced, but I expect you won't feel ashamed at all, infact, you seem to think your opinion should be taken as law and probably never accepted that you were wrong about anything in your entire life.

I hope this thread gets closed fast and becomes buried within the masses of threads on here so that your unmindful words don't upset too many of the teen mums on here! I also sincerely hope that you do not pass on your bigotry against teen mums onto your own baby. You should be teaching him or her that everybody matters, not that some people are worth less than others just because they got pregnant at a young age.



ooh, thats better. I was so frustrated at having typed all that out then the thread was closed...although I am very glad its closed!


----------



## Faythe

Where was this?!


----------



## Charlee

Dear 17 year old girl who went to my school, the fact that your child got took off you by your own mother and you continue to smoke weed, drink, get arrested then claim during your 2 day a week visits that your daughter is your world, please grow up, get your life on track and take responsibility for your beautiful daughter.


----------



## Gabber

To all the people who just love to give me advice on absolutely everything related to baby: In the end I will do what I want to do and if you think it's wrong, I won't care what you think! It's not your baby! Give me advice when I ask for it!

To my mother-in-law: You don't need to tell me that I will be busy and tired for the next 20 yrs of my life. How about a little positivity? Not everyone's experiences are the same as yours. Back off! And by the way, I don't care if you want a girl. It's MY baby and don't you forget it!!!!!

To the people at work: Moving outside of the city is not that far! We are trying to do what's best for our baby and our lives. It's really none of your business, so deal with it!


----------



## Lozdi

Faythe said:


> Where was this?!

It was on 2nd tri...she was a horrid woman and got a lot of angry responses quickly and the thread got shut down fast too. I just had to get my rant out or it would have bothered me all day long! :dohh:


----------



## JaanRuk

urchin said:


> lol Jaan - I was just replying when the thread got closed!

same thing happened with me I got all worked up then I realised they closed the thread I was like oh my goodness!!....wheres the vent thread LOL thank goodness for this thread :happydance:


----------



## JaanRuk

Lozdi said:


> JaanRuk said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could tell that preggers7 who made the post about teen moms in second tri where to go what a B****! some people I tell ya I wonder how people like that even make it in society these days they need some real professional help she seems like a nut case tbh.
> 
> My goodness indeed! I was typing out a rant but by the time I had done so, the thread was closed so I am going to post it here because if I don;t I may implode! And that is not good for my Lil Fella, so, here it is.
> 
> To the stuck up woman who posted about teen mums:
> 
> There are good and bad mothers of ALL ages. You can't just come on here and be so rude and lump one age group of mothers into one category that is frankly wrong and encouraged by the fact that the bad examples are the ones that become notorious. So, what if you have a baby girl who grows up into fine young women, then say, falls pregnant at 16 or 17 and wants to take care of her baby instead of getting a degree or whatever, will you judge her as harshly as you judge a group of young women that you don't even know? I would hazard a guess that your response to that would be 'but MY daughter wouldn't do anything so stupid!' lol, you go read the teen pregnancy forum, see all those lovely young woman taking a massive interest in their pregnancies, and looking forward to meeting their babies, and having the SAME worries as the rest of us, no matter what age we are.
> 
> I was not a teen mum, I was 21 when I had my first but I have nothing but admiration for those young girls who find themselves with child and cope with it. Yes there are some exceptions, but there always will be, no matter what age group of mothers you are looking at.
> 
> Frankly you should be ashamed of yourself for being so prejudiced, but I expect you won't feel ashamed at all, infact, you seem to think your opinion should be taken as law and probably never accepted that you were wrong about anything in your entire life.
> 
> I hope this thread gets closed fast and becomes buried within the masses of threads on here so that your unmindful words don't upset too many of the teen mums on here! I also sincerely hope that you do not pass on your bigotry against teen mums onto your own baby. You should be teaching him or her that everybody matters, not that some people are worth less than others just because they got pregnant at a young age.
> 
> 
> 
> ooh, thats better. I was so frustrated at having typed all that out then the thread was closed...although I am very glad its closed!Click to expand...

well said!


----------



## gamblesrh

JaanRuk said:


> I wish I could tell that preggers7 who made the post about teen moms in second tri where to go what a B****! some people I tell ya I wonder how people like that even make it in society these days they need some real professional help she seems like a nut case tbh.

im glad i didn't read it since my first was born when i was 17


----------



## BubbleGum12

yesterday my brother and father started calling me fat, and saying that I was going to end up looking like such & such (2 really fat, fat girls) &#8230; I turned red and said "I have to go!" &#8230; later that day I called my dad and told him that I didn&#8217;t like the comments both him and my brother were making, b/c I am NOT fat, immmm PREGNANT DAMMIT! &#8230; I was extremely MAD!

&#8230; so i called my mom wanting to vent &#8230;. but no, she found humor in the comments instead of telling me not to mind the comments, and that I am NOT fat! she lol'd and said to get used to them.

now I feel like kicking someone in the face >_<


----------



## MamaHix1409

JaanRuk said:


> I wish I could tell that preggers7 who made the post about teen moms in second tri where to go what a B****! some people I tell ya I wonder how people like that even make it in society these days they need some real professional help she seems like a nut case tbh.

Have you seen her other post? 


Couldnt get much more hypocritical.


----------



## fidgets mammy

she upset a few on the "does preggers mean nothin to the general public too".

ignore her. not worth it.


----------



## JaanRuk

emmipez1989 said:


> JaanRuk said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could tell that preggers7 who made the post about teen moms in second tri where to go what a B****! some people I tell ya I wonder how people like that even make it in society these days they need some real professional help she seems like a nut case tbh.
> 
> Have you seen her other post?
> 
> 
> Couldnt get much more hypocritical.Click to expand...

NO?! i havent and LOL theres another post omg... :dohh:


----------



## fidgets mammy

silly question-whats a troll???


----------



## JaanRuk

fidgets mammy said:


> silly question-whats a troll???

a person who posts rude / ignorant stuff or gets a kick out of purposely getting people angry


----------



## fidgets mammy

ah right thankyou. i think she may be that then, she has her pic on too!!


----------



## JaanRuk

fidgets mammy said:


> ah right thankyou. i think she may be that then, she has her pic on too!!

I agree! and arrogant, and every thread she enters or writes in becomes locked so I dont see why they dont just lock her account or something since she is the one who has been causing problems thus far..:shrug:


----------



## Lozdi

JaanRuk said:


> fidgets mammy said:
> 
> 
> ah right thankyou. i think she may be that then, she has her pic on too!!
> 
> I agree! and arrogant, and every thread she enters or writes in becomes locked so I dont see why they dont just lock her account or something since she is the one who has been causing problems thus far..:shrug:Click to expand...

Oh my goodness, I am sat here open mouthed right now. I searched her to see just what she has been getting up to that is locking threads and one of the threads she started has me literally open mouthed in shock that she even dared to judge anyone lol, Not sure what the co op till person is going to make of me when I go there to stock up on pringles shortly, as I'll probably still be open mouthed in utter shock! She basically admits to having a threesome with 2 of her boyfriends friends because her bf was flirting with girls and now doesn't know who her baby's dad is...then asked NOT to be judged, then goes and judges a group of mothers based solely on their age GOODNESS me. You know what aswell? NO ONE judged her for cheating the way she did, not one reply at all judged her, until she threw the strop about teens. There is just no understanding some people! Whats that about glass houses and stone throwing? Hmmmmm. It wouldn't even bother me but she was soooo judgemental against teen mums, and hypocrits just really really wind me up something rotten! *tries to force mouth closed so I can go to the shop and indulge today's cravings* Pringles, cream cakes, and spaghetti (not all at the same time!)

I'm glad we have this venting thread.....:haha:


----------



## JaanRuk

Lozdi said:


> JaanRuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fidgets mammy said:
> 
> 
> ah right thankyou. i think she may be that then, she has her pic on too!!
> 
> I agree! and arrogant, and every thread she enters or writes in becomes locked so I dont see why they dont just lock her account or something since she is the one who has been causing problems thus far..:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness, I am sat here open mouthed right now. I searched her to see just what she has been getting up to that is locking threads and one of the threads she started has me literally open mouthed in shock that she even dared to judge anyone lol, Not sure what the co op till person is going to make of me when I go there to stock up on pringles shortly, as I'll probably still be open mouthed in utter shock! She basically admits to having a threesome with 2 of her boyfriends friends because her bf was flirting with girls and now doesn't know who her baby's dad is...then asked NOT to be judged, then goes and judges a group of mothers based solely on their age GOODNESS me. You know what aswell? NO ONE judged her for cheating the way she did, not one reply at all judged her, until she threw the strop about teens. There is just no understanding some people! Whats that about glass houses and stone throwing? Hmmmmm. It wouldn't even bother me but she was soooo judgemental against teen mums, and hypocrits just really really wind me up something rotten! *tries to force mouth closed so I can go to the shop and indulge today's cravings* Pringles, cream cakes, and spaghetti (not all at the same time!)
> 
> I'm glad we have this venting thread.....:haha:Click to expand...

yeah I read that as well! :dohh: shes just a troll I cant seem to wrap my mind around if she could possibly be for real! but then again you never know :wacko: and LOL about *jaw drop I hope you managed to get to the store and indulge in your cravings!!! sounds good :D nom nom nom i just love food in general :haha:


----------



## fidgets mammy

im sorry but if yr boyfriend flirts u have it out with him you dont sleep with two men one after the other then yr boyfriend the next night. sorry thats judgemental of me and bad but she has knarked me big style. im not a teenage mum im 30 but ive worked with children and thier parents long enough to know that age doesnt make a perfect parent, love, attention, meeting their basic needs and more does. ive seen some really shit 30 yr old mothers and some fab 18yr old ones. shes only 23 herself and by the sounds of it a not very mature one.

you teenage mums keep yr head held high and learn from others how not to parent.


----------



## urchin

Just a word of caution - if people use this thread to carry on debates that caused other threads to be locked, the mods will close this one too :thumbup:


----------



## Rigi.kun

_*LOOK A DANCING MONKEY*_
:bunny:
Ok I couldn't find a monkey :blush:​


----------



## JaanRuk

Rigi.kun said:


> _*LOOK A DANCING MONKEY*_
> :bunny:
> Ok I couldn't find a monkey :blush:​


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: that made my night :thumbup:


----------



## afifirechick

To everyone that has asked: YES!!! My wedding dress will still fit!

To stupid people in the store: Yes, I know I'm fat, but I'm also pregnant! What's your excuse for your nasty belly hanging out of your shirt?

To my 21 year old cousin whose on her third kid in 3 years from 3 guys: Shut The F*** Up! You are a whore and have no right to judge me, my boyfriend, or the way I'm living my life. I'm engaged to a wonderful man, we are thrilled to have a baby on the way, and unlike you, I've never had an STD!

That was awesome... We should do this more often...


----------



## Emerald87

To the stupid woman driving a HUGE SUV/4WD in the city and who only has 1 child - YOU DON'T NEED IT and you suck at driving. Quit merging in front of me in the fast lane of the freeway. OMG stop braking when you merge, that guy almost ran into the back of you!!! Go get yourself a small car so when you do cause an accident, it's not going to be as catastrophic. Alternatively, learn to drive or get the f off the road.


----------



## MamaHix1409

Dear girl sat pigging out next to me. 

Nobody believes that you eat so little. Nobody believes that you had no tea last night. Nobody believes that you live on salad and health foods. 

You are FAT. You dont get fat by eating nothing. I know i cant talk about size but stop living in denial. Put down the fork. 

and we all saw your lunch box yesterday, it had half a 12 inch pizza in it.


----------



## Faythe

Haha I love people like that. 'Oh I don't eat much so don't understand why I am fat' - and then you ask them to write a food diary and wow, they eat so much crap.


----------



## fidgets mammy

To the midwives i encountered yersterday in antenatal ....are u even trained to do yr job?? Or hsve i walked into a training session as none of u look like u have a clue.


----------



## Faythe

To my body:

Please just give me a bloody break. I ache enough, don't add to it.


----------



## MamaHix1409

Faythe said:


> Haha I love people like that. 'Oh I don't eat much so don't understand why I am fat' - and then you ask them to write a food diary and wow, they eat so much crap.

She boasts about getting the Dominoes 2 for tuesday deal EVERY WEEK! 

Then a chinese on a friday

Then a curry every now and again when she fancies one. 

And a kebab every saturday night after being on the lash. and then comes out with


"I dont know how you can eat 2 crumpets with butter in the morning, butter is so bad for you!"


i might push the rotund mess off her chair.


----------



## Faythe

Wow she sounds like a right catch.


----------



## Clucky as

I am venting. To the absolutely rude customers at work grow up and get some manners and maybe people will do more for you and then maybe u won't be such sad cases! To my hubby I know you have back issues and you work really long hours for us and little bean. But please I don't ask much at all. so when I do ask it means I need the help. I work full time on my feet 4months pregnant with a back injury too! and yes that means I am allowed to be negative and winge as u put it. Coz I'm in fricken pain godamit! 
I love him to death but I swear he is driving me up the wall


----------



## leahjones

emmipez1989 said:


> Faythe said:
> 
> 
> Haha I love people like that. 'Oh I don't eat much so don't understand why I am fat' - and then you ask them to write a food diary and wow, they eat so much crap.
> 
> She boasts about getting the Dominoes 2 for tuesday deal EVERY WEEK!
> 
> Then a chinese on a friday
> 
> Then a curry every now and again when she fancies one.
> 
> And a kebab every saturday night after being on the lash. and then comes out with
> 
> 
> "I dont know how you can eat 2 crumpets with butter in the morning, butter is so bad for you!"
> 
> 
> i might push the rotund mess off her chair.Click to expand...


exactly what im going through at my work - this woman is about 48 she acts 28 towards all the enigneers and sits and scoffs crap all day she has nothing substantital nothing. she is skinny as anything but definately not healthy. but when i get out a jaffa cake or ribena orange - she lays it on thick "wow that is so bad for you, full of sugar" erm hang on i didnt comment on the crap i just seen you stuff your cake hole with at least i sit here and snack on fruit all day and yes im a big girl but im healthy which is not what i can say the same for you" p.s i craved ribena orange for ages and she actually made me feel GUILTY about having it!!! arghhhh1!!!! lol


----------



## Faythe

Tell her to go fornicate with a rusty crowbar lol


----------



## Lizzie K

To my insurance company: Yes, I know our insurance didn't technically start until the end of January and I got pregnant in December, but how do you get off refusing to pay for my prenatal appointments until we pay $3,000 total out-of-pocket? One appointment is nearly half of my husband's weekly paycheck. Who can afford that crap, especially in this freaking economy? Thanks to you, I am almost to the halfway point and still haven't been able to see a doctor. Double thanks for the fact that I have to give up on going to the only hospital in this area that actually encourages natural births and instead go to the community clinic and hope I get there in time to be seen on the one day a week they do prenatal checkups.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

To the girl I knew from high school who posted on fb that she doesn't understand why people are getting married and starting a family without a career.... Um it's not everyones dream to be a career mom and you have no right to judge people who make a decision as a family to start a family. And just because you don't have a career doesn't mean you can't support yourself and your family. You obviously know nothing about it because you party all the time, are single and post slurry pictures all the time.


----------



## Lizzie K

HappilyaMrs said:


> To the girl I knew from high school who posted on fb that she doesn't understand why people are getting married and starting a family without a career.... Um it's not everyones dream to be a career mom and you have no right to judge people who make a decision as a family to start a family. And just because you don't have a career doesn't mean you can't support yourself and your family. You obviously know nothing about it because you party all the time, are single and post slurry pictures all the time.

People like that make me mad, too. When I lived in CA, I had a woman tell me I'm "too smart" to "waste my life" staying home with my boys. :growlmad: For one thing, I'm not really that smart, I just enjoy reading books and tend to learn things from them. For another, IMO being smart is a big advantage when you're a SAHM since you are the one who is teaching the children the things they need to know. Also, I don't consider spending as much time with my boys, especially when they're young like they are now, as "wasting my life." All the hugs, kisses, and "I love you"'s I get are more rewarding than any paycheck.


----------



## couturecuts

HAHA. Ok this goes out to my step mom.....SHUT UP about it being a boy! im 12 weeks and I dont wanna hear about how YOU want a boy "grandchild" your not even my step mom, you just married my dad a few yrs ago, im 29 so get over it! I hope its a girl just to prove her wrong, lol


----------



## Indigo Luna

couturecuts said:


> HAHA. Ok this goes out to my step mom.....SHUT UP about it being a boy! im 12 weeks and I dont wanna hear about how YOU want a boy "grandchild" your not even my step mom, you just married my dad a few yrs ago, im 29 so get over it! I hope its a girl just to prove her wrong, lol

My in laws were the same way with my baby and wanted a boy, and what do you know she's a girl! Haha. FIL still doesn't act excited about it, but whatever, thats one less person I have to worry about.

To my MIL: STOP acting like such a little victim because I don't fawn all over you like you're my own mother with this pregnancy. Just because I don't bow down in wonder when you bring up things about the baby doesn't mean I hate you or I'm not "letting you be a grandmother." Grow the F up. Also, STOP bringing up my effing weight around other people. Stop asking me about how much I weigh and how much weight I lost during my first trimester. Seriously. Also, don't touch my friggin hair and my stomach! Jesus. Do I look like a petting zoo? Do I go bahh? No, I don't, so please kindly refrain from touching me with out permission. Also, don't shrink down into a quivering flower because I get mad over these things. Grow the F up. It's not all about you. For once.


----------



## cheshire

This is a great idea!

To most people 'I'll have my work cut out? YOU THINK?'

To our local gossip, 'It's none of your business where we will 'put' our baby', I wish I could tell her we are moving when the baby is big enough, but frankly it's none of her business, she can just go on digging a hole by talking about how we don't have the space and then deal with being shut up by her own shame, when we move.


----------



## gamblesrh

couturecuts said:


> HAHA. Ok this goes out to my step mom.....SHUT UP about it being a boy! im 12 weeks and I dont wanna hear about how YOU want a boy "grandchild" your not even my step mom, you just married my dad a few yrs ago, im 29 so get over it! I hope its a girl just to prove her wrong, lol

my mother in law is saying that my sister in law is having a boy(which it's true)and im having another girl which im actually having a boy and i can't wait for me to rub it in her face.


----------



## CarliCareBear

to my doctors and nurses: stop telling me how horrible my pregnancy must be every single time you read my file and see me. i know my pregnancy has been horrible!! it totally sucks but what am i supposed to say to that!!?? it's like i have to tell them the positive and be like "oh, yeah... it's not that bad"... wtf, i have a hard enough time telling myself the positive- let alone all my nurses and doctors!

also saying, "you look terrible" does not make me feel better. how do people in the medical field not know this already?! :dohh:


----------



## fidgets mammy

to my glasses!!! where the friggen hell are you, what have i told you about hiding from me!!

its not that ive forgot where i put you, you do this all the time!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

glasses-this is not funny anymore

to a friend-

stop telling me what i will be able to afford to dress my son in when the babies are here and what i will dress them in. its none of yr business, if i want to buy pretty clothes that cost a few pounds more i will-its my money not yrs-just becuse yr child goes without new shoes when they are dropping off her feet, does not make me a snob or rich because my son has lots of pairs and i like to dress him nice. i manage my money, you dont, you spend yrs on cigarettes, i dont.
and stop asking me to lend you money-i have two abbies on the way, im on the sick and soon to be on maternity leave-i cant afford to feed your family too.


----------



## Emerald87

fidgets mammy said:


> glasses-this is not funny anymore

LOL I hate losing my glasses. It's a terrible situation - you need to find the things that help you see to help you find things. You can't see and you can't find *sigh*


----------



## Lizzie K

Emerald87 said:


> fidgets mammy said:
> 
> 
> glasses-this is not funny anymore
> 
> LOL I hate losing my glasses. It's a terrible situation - you need to find the things that help you see to help you find things. You can't see and you can't find *sigh*Click to expand...

My youngest son sleeps in my room and there for a while, every morning he would wake up before me and grab my glasses off the nightstand. Then I would have to hunt them down and hope I find them before getting a headache. My eyes are so different in strength that it only takes about five minutes for a headache. I always had to call my husband in to find them for me.


----------



## sjbenefield

To Doctor:... Stop freaking me out!! and stop pushing this other doctor on me, i told you i already have an appointment and until this doctor says he cant help me im staying put!!! And stop using words like high risk, yes i know i have the CF gene, yes i know DH needs to be tested! stop trying to freak me out! 

And to DH:... Please STOP being so black and white and misunderstanding what im needing from you and listen! i know youre smart and more "together" than i am as far as thought process sometimes but geez learn to listen!!!



:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## madmae

Everything and everyone is pissing me off today.....I guess its hormone but it is turning me into the troll bitch from hell....I know I am being like it but I just can't help it


----------



## Gabber

madmae said:


> Everything and everyone is pissing me off today.....I guess its hormone but it is turning me into the troll bitch from hell....I know I am being like it but I just can't help it

I'm like this most of the time too. I know how you feel. It feels justified, and I'm sure most of the time it really is!


----------



## madmae

Gabber said:


> madmae said:
> 
> 
> Everything and everyone is pissing me off today.....I guess its hormone but it is turning me into the troll bitch from hell....I know I am being like it but I just can't help it
> 
> I'm like this most of the time too. I know how you feel. It feels justified, and I'm sure most of the time it really is!Click to expand...

Lol I'm not sure its all justified...hubby has a chesty cough/cold thing going on and so his breathing a a little noiser than normal and I am so annoyed with him for it....its not like he has a choice on that lol.


----------



## hope79

YAY!! I love this thread!! I have quite the potty mouth already, but Lord knows I have to watch it depending on where I am...so here goes...

To my sisters---shut the F*&K up!! We named her Rayne and if you don't like the damn name, you BOTH can have your own kids and name them then!!!

To my brand new 62 year old co-worker--if you EVER mention again that I still look full 4 hours after eating at a restaurant, I will karate chop you in the neck! You don't know me well enough to comment on my size, so keep your trap shut. P.S. you're not wanted.

To cousin's girlfriend (cousin thru marriage)...if you even THINK that I will allow my husband to pay you $20 to braid my son's hair, b*tch you are INSANE!! I have never liked you, and you will haven nothing to do with my kids. I wouldn't pay you a penny....kiss ass!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gabber

LOVE IT!! Bring it on everyone!!


----------



## gamblesrh

To my husband's 6 year old niece quit poking my stomach it's really annoying and I can't stand you any ways you are a spoiled rotten brat and have to have all the attention no matter who is around, if it's not about you, you throw a fit.


----------



## nightwings

To everyone that keeps saying "you think you're tired now, just wait till the baby is here!" yes I get it...I'm well aware of what is going to happen..lt doesnt mean I'm not allowed to be tired right now


----------



## tinytabby

nightwings said:


> To everyone that keeps saying "you think you're tired now, just wait till the baby is here!" yes I get it...I'm well aware of what is going to happen..lt doesnt mean I'm not allowed to be tired right now

Yes, and also, how do they know? Pregnancy tired is different from not getting enough sleep!


----------



## mommybear1977

To everyone:

I am cranky because I am PREGNANT!! I feel like crap, I have no energy, I'm a wreck, I need more sleep....ignore me, you will have plenty of time to feel my pain when there is a screaming newborn to replace me.....bahahahha.


----------



## lovemybubba

To MIL- Get out of your bed in the morning and take your kids to school!!! them having 3 days off every week because youve "over slept" is really not good! and if you have over slept then them being late is better than them not going at all!
Dont talk so LOUD! We're all in the same room for god sake:shhh:.
If your in the kitchen and the kids are all the way upstairs then stop screaming their names when you want them, walk through the kitchen, through the living room, then through the hall way to the bottom of the stairs and call them from there!!:growlmad:
Stop giving in to your 3year old daughter, you've really spoiled her. Its your fault she cries and screams at least 5 times a day. its your fault she wakes up twice a night screaming. its your fault she swears worse than an adult (tells you to f**k off all the time and calls you a mother f**ker) Its your fault she hit my stomache the other day when i only said hi to her. CONTROL YOUR BRAT!! :brat:

To SIL- you're 17 years old now, stop shouting at your little brothers and sisters all the time and making them cry, especially (sp?) when all they want is a cuddle from you!! and please stop being so loud!!!!!

To OH's 3year old sister- please stop screaming in the night and waking me up :cry: cuz every time you do i then have to get up and go toilet then it takes me AGES to get comfy again to go back to sleep :cry:

To OH- I love you with all my heart but you really are driving me crazy! you have yet to buy our unborn baby anything. i have brought EVERYTHING. Even if its a pair of socks it would mean so much to me and show that you care. 

Thats all FOR NOW. :happydance:


----------



## lovemybubba

oh yeah btw MIL there is no way in hell that you will be looking after our baby, not even for an hour!!! i do not trust you and never will. when your youngest was 9months old you actually let her fall off of your bed *3* times!!! you do not leave a baby lying on your bed awake while you are sat on the computer (yes even if the computer is in the same room!!) you obviously wasnt paying her any attention if she fell of 3 times!! poor baby.
you never used to boil her water!! no wonder she was ill all the time, you would feed her chips with SALT on at 5months old! never sterilised ANYTHING! and you expect me to leave my baby with you!!! i dont even want you to hold him (not until you've had a bath anyway)
I know i might sound ungrateful seeing as though you let me live with you but i do give you more than enough money, and you're really annoying.


----------



## gamblesrh

To the dumb a$$ at the fast food place: don't tell me to control my 6 month old, my child with disibilities, and my child with adhd who's meds have worn off and expect me to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## lou_lou1979

To work: don't approach me and offer me a new job and then advertise it 3 months later. Stop bloody messing me about! 

To demanding "customers" at work: kindly f**k off, quite frankly I've had enough of you, you aren't my number one priority and i do have other things i need to do and why dont you just pay up like everyone else has to, you scrounging sods.

To my back: I'm 32, why have you given up now! Stop causing me pain and to walk like a duck.


----------



## fidgets mammy

lovemybubba said:


> oh yeah btw MIL there is no way in hell that you will be looking after our baby, not even for an hour!!! i do not trust you and never will. when your youngest was 9months old you actually let her fall off of your bed *3* times!!! you do not leave a baby lying on your bed awake while you are sat on the computer (yes even if the computer is in the same room!!) you obviously wasnt paying her any attention if she fell of 3 times!! poor baby.
> you never used to boil her water!! no wonder she was ill all the time, you would feed her chips with SALT on at 5months old! never sterilised ANYTHING! and you expect me to leave my baby with you!!! i dont even want you to hold him (not until you've had a bath anyway)
> I know i might sound ungrateful seeing as though you let me live with you but i do give you more than enough money, and you're really annoying.


oh my god what a mil!!!!!1 
i wouldnt be leaving a cat with her let alone a baby.


----------



## pnf85

dont tell me that after searching for a place to live, finding somewhere we love, calling and announcing that the place is ours, will give you a call tomo, then call the next say saying that 
'we have decided to give the house to an elderly couple' ....

sooo mad, devestated, aggitated, etc etc..


----------



## campn

This thread is AWESOME!!

To my MIL: You're a liar, a back stabber and so damn fake and such a hypocrite, you smile to my face and I really believe it cause I'm that KIND! You throw fits and tantrums like a little girl if you don't get your way, you get mad at me if I don't share everything with you before EVERYONE else, who the heck died and made you queen of the world?? your son is SICK of you! stop attacking me for missing and preferring my own mother over you, she's MY MOTHER! Stop belittling me and your son and quit treating him like a little boy! I understand you're going through menopause but it's not my fault!! 

to my FIL: You're so 2 faced, I know your wife controls every single thing you say or do, you're such a wimp please grow some balls and control your darn wife, you're NOT my father stop telling me what I should and should not do!!


----------



## Emerald87

By adding "xxx" or :flower: to the end of a really nasty post doesn't make it any less nasty. You're still being a bitch/asshole. :flower: (see?)


----------



## Rigi.kun

To the "friend" on facebook: how can I be copying when your 12 weeks behind me in your pregnancy and my was planned. Please grow up.


----------



## ChesMik4eva

To my friend not using any contraception: OF COURSE there is a chance you
Could be pregnant!!!!!!! You have unprotected sex all the time and now your period is late and I tell you, 'you're probably pregnant!' you have a complete meltdown and freak out! What did you expect to happen? 

Using the excuse, 'I won't get pregnant because my boyfriend smokes weed and drinks too much' is RIDICULOUS. How many people have gotten pregnant in their life while they were partying non- stop and smoking weed?! I'm guessing millions. So that logic doesn't quite make sense to me.


----------



## AngelofTroy

To DF.. I am NOT LAZY! I'm working 2 jobs whilst pregnant with your child, I'm still doing plenty of housework, just because you're finally having to pull your weight is not a reason to have a go at me. It's so disrespectful to sit on your phone/laptop playing stupid games when I am trying to talk to you about serious things. And it is NOT acceptable when I ask you to listen to me, to reply in a sarcastic voice without glancing up "I am listening to you darling, I'm just playing 'cow-copter' at the same time" Grr


----------



## Emerald87

ChesMik4eva said:


> To my friend not using any contraception: OF COURSE there is a chance you
> Could be pregnant!!!!!!! You have unprotected sex all the time and now your period is late and I tell you, 'you're probably pregnant!' you have a complete meltdown and freak out! What did you expect to happen?
> 
> Using the excuse, 'I won't get pregnant because my boyfriend smokes weed and drinks too much' is RIDICULOUS. How many people have gotten pregnant in their life while they were partying non- stop and smoking weed?! I'm guessing millions. So that logic doesn't quite make sense to me.

Sex causes pregnancy?! I had no idea! Well that explains a lot... :haha:


----------



## urchin

I tell you what, sometimes it's not even sex that does it!

There was I, happily minding my own business, lying about on my back with my feet in stirrups at a fertility clinic. Next thing I know, they insert a catheter with 2 embryos in it and BANG! I'm pregnant! :rofl:


----------



## Emerald87

urchin said:


> I tell you what, sometimes it's not even sex that does it!
> 
> There was I, happily minding my own business, lying about on my back with my feet in stirrups at a fertility clinic. Next thing I know, they insert a catheter with 2 embryos in it and BANG! I'm pregnant! :rofl:

:haha: How rude!! Whoever "they" were should give you an explanation!! :p


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Emerald87 said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> I tell you what, sometimes it's not even sex that does it!
> 
> There was I, happily minding my own business, lying about on my back with my feet in stirrups at a fertility clinic. Next thing I know, they insert a catheter with 2 embryos in it and BANG! I'm pregnant! :rofl:
> 
> :haha: How rude!! Whoever "they" were should give you an explanation!! :pClick to expand...

Uh-oh... Am I going to have to have 'the talk' with you two as well? :haha:


----------



## ..katie..

Emerald87 said:


> By adding "xxx" or :flower: to the end of a really nasty post doesn't make it any less nasty. You're still being a bitch/asshole. :flower: (see?)

I freaking heart you more than life itself.


----------



## sjbenefield

To the ladies at work ... if you have to do THAT in the bathroom for the love of god!:sick: please wait til the place is empty!:thumbup:
Besides the fact that its polite and curteous not to take a dump with other ppl near by but it also prevents me for losing my lunch! :growlmad:



Also thank you funyuns for finally satisfying my craving :happydance:.. but no thank you to the dumb vending maching cause i have no more change to get more :dohh: :cry:


----------



## Lisa32

To my husband: No I do not want the baby to be born over a month early just so it can be born on the same day as you and your grandfather. It's annoying that you would even say that.

To my husbands family: If the baby is a boy we are NOT naming the baby after my husband or his grandpa other than their middle names (which they share). I HAVE A GRANDPA I LOVE TOO YA KNOW.


----------



## gretavon

When i was pregnant with my 1st my relationship with my in laws was very strained in fact when we told them we were pregnant his dad stormed out of the room and his mother put her head in her hands. Hello we had been married for two years what did they think we were doing? And the only response was to say to my husband "but you didnt even run it by us!" My MIL would call after every single dr appnt and ask my hubby for every bit of info. I told my husband to tell her if she wanted to know so many details she could just crawl right up into my vagina and take a look around herself!!!he turned red and walked away. He didnt of course but he must have said something to her because she stopped asking as much


----------



## gamblesrh

gretavon said:


> When i was pregnant with my 1st my relationship with my in laws was very strained in fact when we told them we were pregnant his dad stormed out of the room and his mother put her head in her hands. Hello we had been married for two years what did they think we were doing? And the only response was to say to my husband "but you didnt even run it by us!" My MIL would call after every single dr appnt and ask my hubby for every bit of info. I told my husband to tell her if she wanted to know so many details she could just crawl right up into my vagina and take a look around herself!!!he turned red and walked away. He didnt of course but he must have said something to her because she stopped asking as much

My MIL does it now to ans I steal here her tell me to get my tubes tied


----------



## babydust1990

Ooh can I join in? 

Dear 'friend', yes I have been distancing myself from you, and for good bloody reason! After months of standing up for you and calling you a good mum, looking after your daughter and carting you around at the drop of a hat. YOU are the one who fucked it all up and lost your daughter, and yes I do think she is a lot better off with your parents who don't disappear on drug binges for weeks on end! And the fact you claimed to be cleaning up your act and getting a house so you can get you daughter back... You got your house a month ago, where the heck is your daughter then eh? Still with your parents while your all loved up with your new 18year old bf. Get a grip woman, your 23 years old.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Back again.. Hahha

To my mil: please stop comparing my pregnancy to yours. That was 30 years ago and you and I are absolutely nothing alike. And stuff has been updated in that time so stop pretending you know everything! Also you claimed recently that you would never touch a pregnant womens belly without asking but last time I saw you, you laid your hand on my stomach like you owned it. You don't. And you won't have much of a relationship with your granddaughter if you don't clean up your act and stop smoking. It's not like I'm asking you to quit. I'm just saying I don't appreciate you smoking in front of me and then trying to hug me and not even washing your hands. Ew! You say your lonely and want to meet someone, well guess what? Not alot of men are attracted to women who smell like an ashtray. Oh and making my dh and I feel guilty all the time for not making the time to see you when we see you more than either of your daughters is so shitty. It's not our fault that you don't get out and it makes my dh feel so guilty even though he works full time and still makes an effort to see you. I get that he is your only son but get real, he is 30 years old and married. Grow up! Stop acting like you know him better than I do. Yeah right.... Everything you tell me he likes, he hasn't like since he lived with you which if I'm not mistaken was 12 years ago. Ugh you annoy me.


----------



## Glowbug

Just because I'm pregnant does not mean I am asking for advice. 
Or judgement on going to midwives.


----------



## Kirstyh249

Ok first of all a little brief on me and my OH I am 24 he is 23 (toyboy hee hee) we planned to get pregnant , I work part time as I have been studying a 4 year degree at uni which finishes in 2 weeks (yay) my OH is an electrical engineer and get paid a lot ! We have just bought a new house and a new car and yet some of the comments I have been receiving make me so mad so here goes .

Oh it's a shame you got pregnant now that uv just finished uni: hmm why is this a shame there are NO jobs at the moment and we decided this is what we wanted. My degree is NOT going to run out WTF no matter what u say.
Oh I guess it wasn't planned : why the F would it not be planned and why the F is this any of your business.
To the women in work who keeps referring to me being pregnant as a 'situation' as if it is something bad , we are so happy !!
To the people that ask oh were have u got the money to buy this and that , first of all this is none of your business and secondly we are smart and saved for these things !! 
All the comments just wait until your further along , this will happen that will happen you are not an expert so please shut up !!!

Oh I have so many more but I just need to breathe ......


----------



## couturecuts

to my husband: no more threesomes, ever again especially since im pregnant now you asshole stop making me feel pressured to do it, your killing my interest in women!

reason i cant say this to him is because we'll fight for hours n hours cause he is a whiny little brat sometimes. lol


----------



## gretavon

:saywhat:!!!!!!


----------



## gretavon

To the mayor of this city: OPEN A FREAKIN YOGURT SHOP!!!!! NOW!!!!


----------



## gretavon

To my dr: my vagina is awesome there is no need for you to ever look other than when i give birth.


----------



## Clucky as

stop with the un wanted advice. Stop with we never see u guys. How about driving to see us or coming out on a night that is convenient for us as well. do u ever wonder why we leave early all the time. because both of us have to get up super early. one of whom I'd pregant and not sleeping. FFs! and family members just remember before u judge us, we aren't snobby because we have a new home and if u bothered t come around now and again u would see we are a little messy too. Do ya feel better now! I'm and sick and tired of people( especially family) judging us and poking their fucking noses in where it's not wanted) piss off. Oh and the" wait till u have kids" line.. well u just wait. because at least ours will be disciplined and taken noticed of not just chucked in front of a tv. !!!!


----------



## Rigi.kun

This is not a vent:
I noticed awhile back nearly all the vents were about rude people in public (eg. people who were perfectly healthy not giving up their seat for pregnant ladies) tonight while I was out I needed to use the ladies room (as per usual) two elderly women were coming out and the second one spotted my pregnant tummy and actually went back to the door and opened it for me. It really made my night to see that someone was kind to a pregnant lady for once :D


----------



## Sproglet

Just one little thing about people not giving up seats etc. There is such a thing as a hidden disability- people may look perfectly healthy but that doesn't mean that they are. Not saying everyone who refuses to give up a seat has something wrong, some people are just plain rude!


----------



## Sproglet

sjbenefield said:


> To the ladies at work ... if you have to do THAT in the bathroom for the love of god!:sick: please wait til the place is empty!:thumbup:

When you gotta go, you gotta go! You think they like doing that knowing people are there making comments?


----------



## Emerald87

Sproglet - _vent thread_, honey. Place to go to say what's on your mind. We don't judge here, it doesn't matter whether you agree with the "vent" or not... that's for other "bitchy" threads :p


----------



## Sproglet

OK then... 

My vent is that people simply don't believe how crappy I feel most of the time, because I _look_ fine!


----------



## Emerald87

:D

Perfect.

And :hugs: for the feeling crappy


----------



## vintagecat

MIL & SIL: We are NOT going to raise our child as Christian and I am not sorry. We should not have to apologize for not sharing the same beliefs. It does not mean we are bad people in the least... Ignorant assholes.


----------



## Lizzie K

To the vegetarians who try to push their eating habits on everyone else-No, thanks. Personally, I think y'all are a bit nuts. I wouldn't be able to survive without fried chicken, pork chops, bbq ribs, and especially bacon. Look, you do what you feel is best for you, but don't push it on me. Also, going by that study I found (which I really need to find again) I need more meat in my diet than anything else because of my blood type.


----------



## Faythe

Member of family - No we are not getting our LO christened because neither OH or I are Christian. So don't raise your eyebrows at me when I tell you this. Also do not push your opinion on me about using sposies at the hospital after birth. My LO is going straight into cloth and that's my decisions. It's hardly any extra hassle at all. And, have you smelt your LO's wet sposies?! They freakin' stink!!! So glad my cloth is never going to smell like that.

Mum - pull your bloody finger out! Not once have you asked if there as anything we might need/like you to buy for your 1st grandchild. Instead you'd rather spend hundreds on pedigree cats and other crap. Also unless you quit your codeine addiction (that you claim you don't have) you will never EVER look after LO.


----------



## gamblesrh

To my arm that all of a sudden hurts for no reason, please stop it's really annoying me at the moment.


----------



## Twister

To the person at work who reported me for wearing plain black uggs under my trousers, which I've always worn and nobody has ever said anything about it: I know who you are and thanks to you I'm now going to have freezing cold feet all the time whilst working since the heating has been broken for forever and they won't fix it. I don't know why you had to stick your nose in anyway since it doesn't affect you in the slightest and my manager actually thought it was ok to wear them since it doesn't say anything in the handbook about footwear apart from "plain and black" which they are! I'm sitting behind a till all day anyway so it's not like anyone is going to see them. If you'd kept your big fat interfering mouth shut then all would be fine and I'd be able to take solace in the fact that despite the rest of me being cold (even though I wear tonnes of layers), at least my feet were toasty. Now this isn't the case and tbh, it may be a small issue to most but you've royally pissed me off:growlmad:


----------



## Embo78

I love this thread.

To oh. You'd better get it out of your system while I'm pregnant because if you put your mother before our child when he's born you can go and effing live with her!!


----------



## Embo78

To my two teenage girls.
I love you dearly but is it too much to ask that you behave yourself for three months?!? Your baby brother deserves a stress free environment to thrive in!
Thanks.


----------



## ChesMik4eva

Twister said:


> To the person at work who reported me for wearing plain black uggs under my trousers, which I've always worn and nobody has ever said anything about it: I know who you are and thanks to you I'm now going to have freezing cold feet all the time whilst working since the heating has been broken for forever and they won't fix it. I don't know why you had to stick your nose in anyway since it doesn't affect you in the slightest and my manager actually thought it was ok to wear them since it doesn't say anything in the handbook about footwear apart from "plain and black" which they are! I'm sitting behind a till all day anyway so it's not like anyone is going to see them. If you'd kept your big fat interfering mouth shut then all would be fine and I'd be able to take solace in the fact that despite the rest of me being cold (even though I wear tonnes of layers), at least my feet were toasty. Now this isn't the case and tbh, it may be a small issue to most but you've royally pissed me off:growlmad:

Whoever reported you is a bitch! I wear tights almost daily because they are all that really fits me and I'm not wasting lots of money of maternity clothes and if anyone ever reported me because of it they better look out!!!!


----------



## Twister

I know right! I honestly don't know why she had to stick her nose in, it has no direct effect on her what so ever! I know who it was because I walked past her when I was going on my break and she went "*gasp* you can't wear boots you're not allowed!" I just responded with "well I've always worn them" didn't think much of it after that, next thing I know I'm getting told by my manager that someone reported me and that I'm not allowed to wear them anymore, my manager was skeptical and even phoned up head office to check and they said I couldn't wear them anymore:(

I'm not going to speak to her anymore, can't stand people who tell tales. If I'd actually done something worth reporting then I'd hold my hands up but that was just pathetic especially since none of the managers or anyone higher up had said anything about it before.


----------



## Lil_Apple

To my jealous ex best friend who 'flicked the switch' off on our friendship as soon as I told her that I wanted to try for baby no 3 (she wants baby no 3 too but her DH has said no)

'Seriously was our friendship ever real for you to end it like this? And now you are bumming all my friends to try and exclude me? YOUR 34 GROW THE F*CK UP!!!!'


----------



## Faythe

Dear Mum,

You selfish f**king b**ch.

Lied to me this morning about an appt that was cancelled yesterday as an excuse for not giving me a lift to see my doctor.


----------



## magicjax

To my Future Husband: Just because I am not overly joyous about having another girl does not mean that you can rub it in my face that, we are having another girl. Also, being pregnant and mooody does not mean that I have an on/off switch that can make me horny just when you are in the mood.

To my Future MIL: Please Stop with the name calling, I am not a whore, I am not a Tramp, I AM far better a woman than the other 3 women that your son was previously with. I do NOT do drugs, I do NOT drink and YOUR SON is the only man I have EVER slept with!!! BACK OFF!!!! 

To the guy at work: Yes, I do realize how children are made, I am pregnant for a reason.. Just because I am showing, at almost 6 months pregnant, does not give you the right to say " OH MY GOD, You look like you're going to explode" 

Thank you


----------



## ChimChims

Puh-leeeeeassse (helpful aunt) do not call my house offering to sell (yes, not give but SELL) us eleven year old, safety-hazard baby crap that has been sporting dust and spiders in your dank basement, and try to come off all friendly b/c "I wouldn't charge you very muccch..." I mean, for crying out loud! NO! And again, HECK NO!

Also, we are NOT accountable to you for other family member's information! Who died and made you the nose into anyone else's world, and why on earth did you try to make me feel guilty for not letting you in on something major the second it happened when the family was still reeling from shock and trying to figure out where/what was going on? I mean REALLY! 

*happy sigh* That felt GOOD! hehe


----------



## urchin

Dear Germs

It is mighty inconsiderate of you to attach yourself to my family members the day that I had arranged to go and visit.

Normally I work full time, this is my one week off where I am recovering from the time you came to visit me (remember that?) and I had thought it would be nice to catch up with some people. But no, you decide to infect them with nasty bugs so I can't visit.

Dear immune system - stop dicking about


----------



## Rigi.kun

To the guy who ran the freaking give way sign while going to fast for where you were: SLOW DOWN AND GIVE WAY! :growlmad: Had I not seen you and worked out that you were going to hit me, you would have hit the side of my car head on and T-Boned me well and truely and at the speed you were going you would have flipped my car. Thankfully for you, you only hit the back end of my car and spun me 180 :nope:

But thanks to you I spent the night up at the hospital being monitored which was horribly uncomfortable and scary :( OH! and on top of that, now it looks like I'm not going to have a car for the next couple of weeks. Do you know how painful it's going to be for me to get to the bloody hospital twice a week for my appointments with no car!!!! Oh and if they write-off my car, how do you suppose I'm going to be able to take my new baby for check ups??? :cry:

To the jerk on Wednesday: yes you did hit my mother's car, so don't try to say you thought you only brushed up against it. There is freaking paint transfer on both cars! Try pulling my other leg :growlmad:

To the jerk today (Friday): Why did you HAVE to park next to us. I know the reason why you almost reversed into my DF car was because he parked a bit crookered, but at 8pm at night when your stressed out of your mind because your soon to be wife and mother of your first child is in hospital, I think one can cut him some slack. But for you jerk, you could have waited another 5 minutes for us to go, or found another parking spot. Oh to top it off, that wasn't a parking spot you were trying to reverse into, that's the bay so the garbage man has access to the bin there. :growlmad:


----------



## Emerald87

Rigi, sounds like a bad run :(

Lots of :hugs: your way


----------



## gretavon

To the woman whose hubby works with my hubby who i JUST met: STOP talking to me about your freaky sex life. I find it repulsive you two (or three) do those things. Have a little class and keep the bedroom stuff in the bedroom!!!


----------



## Gabber

To my co-worker: don't look at me like I'm crazy when I say that I am not touching a drop of alcohol during this pregnancy! I'm refraining from looking at you like you're crazy when you tell me you would have a glass of wine every week during your pregnancy.


----------



## MKHewson

To everyone who has kids, who likes say "enjoy it now, everything changes when you have kids", OMG I want to say No shit....I mean really I am fully aware that life changes when you have kids, but you know what you deal with it right. Grrr LOL


----------



## bluestarlight

To my husband: I am feeling very hormonal and sensitive today, and I know the Avengers movie is coming out. I'm really really upset that you are going to go see it tonight with out me because our daughter is sick and we don't have a babysitter. Plus i'm over tired and have been feeling queasy from not sleeping the past few nights. And i'm upset that you are going away next weekend to do one of your conventions...and its mother's day weekend :cry: Because Elora is sick and even if she feels better next weekend, I will probably be sick then and have to take care of all the shopping and cleaning by myself. And this stupid rain won't stop so the sun can come out and at least brighten some part of my day. Its been raining since last week :(


----------



## Jobean03

vintagecat said:


> MIL & SIL: We are NOT going to raise our child as Christian and I am not sorry. We should not have to apologize for not sharing the same beliefs. It does not mean we are bad people in the least... Ignorant assholes.

Yes! Same here, Vintage Cat. I know people are well meaning and all but we aren't indoctrinating our child with bronze age silliness. NOT happening.


----------



## Jolann

To my friends who've already had a child:
You are not world experts in parenting. You knew as little as we do and muddled through, just as we will no doubt do. Quit telling me what to do, you will only encourage me to do the exact opposite. 

to my DH:
Please engage your brain occasionally prior to opening your mouth. You'll make our home life far more harmonious if you do. 

to my MIL:
sorry, but there is no way on this planet you are moving in with us, EVER. Get that idea out of your had right now. 

to my mother:
your youngest daughter is pregnant for the first time. Do you think you could bother to show a bit of interest please? 

Your right, that does feel good!


----------



## Twister

Dear friend: no need to post patronising comments like "welcome to adulthood" when I put a status up on facebook about having to work bank holidays. Maybe I'm moaning because Monday will be the 6th day I've worked in a row and i'm already shattered. And what does working bank holidays have to do with becomming an adult anyway? There are loads of adults who don't have to work bank holidays (lucky them) so I don't realy see how that comment was necessary!

To oh: I know i said not to rush back after watching the football at our friends house but I really hope you don't take the piss as I have work at 8am tomorrow and I just know you're going to wake me up if you come home late and I'm already asleep. Plus I'm lonely and hormonal and just want a hug:(


----------



## tentoes92

Oh this vent thread will be my wish list for my OH 
I wish I could have a disagreement with my OH and him be mature about it and not just get pissy and pout. I wish he cared when I was upset. I wish he cared when I left to go sleep in the other room because of him being hurtful. I wish he understood im tired and I don't want to have sex as much anymore and it's nothing personal. I wish he would grow up. I wish I could tslk to my family without them judging him and I wish I could tslk to his family without them defending everything he does. I wish he would tslk to me before spending his whole paycheck on two golf clubs. I wish he wasn't a hypocrite. And most importantly I wish he hadn't been raised as such a stubborn brat because my life would be a hell of a lot easier if he didn't always expect to have his way.


----------



## Rigi.kun

To MIL: it would be nice if you could give a little bit more support to me in regards to the car accident. I was completely in the right and had I reacted any differently then my car would have had a lot more damage and a very high chance of rolling / flipping.

I was so annoyed at MIL Thursday after the accident, DF texted her saying I was in hospital after a car crash. Her only text about it was "did anyone get injured" DF said no and so she started going on about her daughter. I felt livid by how blazey she was about it. And then to top it off she just presumed I had been in the wrong. I could have been seriously injured, her grandchild could have died and she's to busy worrying about her daughter.

To SIL: you are a moron. Not only have you managed to break your iphone but you've lost your only means to access money while away in a foreign country. What's next? I bet she'll loose / have her passport stolen off her.


----------



## AngelofTroy

My vent is at the scaremongering articles at the side of B&B! "5 scary labor complications that could happen to you" is NOT what I need to read right now!!!


----------



## Emerald87

AngelofTroy said:


> My vent is at the scaremongering articles at the side of B&B! "5 scary labor complications that could happen to you" is NOT what I need to read right now!!!

LOL I saw that one! I couldn't help but have a read - meh, it wasn't as bad as they advertise. Not smart to put some scary frikkin title there though :shrug:. Stupid a-holes. What's next? "First and second trimester losses - More common than you suspect!" or "That odd pain could spell trouble" etc. Logic, BnB, use some logic :dohh:


----------



## ChimChims

MKHewson said:


> To everyone who has kids, who likes say "enjoy it now, everything changes when you have kids", OMG I want to say No shit....I mean really I am fully aware that life changes when you have kids, but you know what you deal with it right. Grrr LOL

Not to mention, my stars, it changes for the better! If you don't want to deal with kid stuff then it isn't time to have them - simple as that! lol Parents who choose to be are ready and ENJOY our little boogers! Duh! haha


----------



## fidgets mammy

to my brother

1-no i will not pay for yr cake at yr wedding in 4 wks, if u hadnt noticed ive got two babies coming.

2-when the babies are in special care and im recovering from a c section you will NOT take it upon yrself to go and see them despite what i say. my babies my rules

3-just admit u dont want to get married-yr young so is she, yous have bn together two yrs and look like its bn 20!! smile for gods sake, whatever happened to ypung love.

to my mother
1-stop bitching about my sisters fiance, hes a canny lad, and so what if his mother is big built, thjat doesnt give u the right to slag her off throughout their party. who made you supermodel mil.

2-princess jess (brothers fiancee) is not the be all and end all, get out of her ass fior gods sake. its pathetic the way you fuss round her yet push sisters fiance out.


----------



## Monkey monkey

Id say.....

Get rid of the f'ing dof its doing my head in!!!?!?


----------



## fidgets mammy

to the woman at work (i think ive wrote this already but it annoys me)

STOP calling me mrs bump!!! im not a fucking mr man character!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im not even at work but every time i pop in she calls me this.


----------



## Twister

Dear work colleague, if I want to go on mat leave at 29 weeks in July, then I jolly well will! It's not up to you and I couldn't give a toss if you don't like it or think that the company won't let me. I'm pretty sure they have more sense than to tell a pregnant woman that she's not allowed to go on mat leave so early, they'd be facing legal action if that ever happened!


----------



## Zianna

kateKate said:


> :) lol to these so far hehe
> 
> I can't stand my mil. She drives me nuts. My baby girl is NOT your baby. YOUR baby is In his 30's now. Back off and stop calling me umpteen times a day. You are a complete pain in the neck. Go and get yourself a life woman and stop pestering us all the time. We are entitled to private family time without you butting in. And stop sending over distasteful junk in the post! Yes we're Irish that doesn't mean I want a house full of tacky green Irish crap everywhere. Stop buying her clothes too. Cheap rubbish that's vile. STOP. Your house is a shrine to my baby girl. It's scary!
> 
> And now you know ( last person in both families) about new baby bump ...... Leave me alone. I don't need to talk to you all the time! No just like before we will NOT be telling you our chosen names so DON'T ask me throughout entire pregnancy again. And If we decide not to share the gender with you that means NO.
> 
> I could write a book about this annoying woman.
> 
> Ps. Can't believe she's flying over this weekend. I'm dreading it. I can't stand her. How she looks, how she acts ( like a child and not a nice one) and how she talks.
> 
> Ahhhh. Thanks lol

We have same due date , also having a girl:)


----------



## gretavon

My left eye is green the right is blue. To the very rude random woman at the store who told me not to worry thats pretty rare so hopefully my baby wont get my eyes: i hope it does! Dont be a hater! Punk.


----------



## urchin

Oooooshk! what a rude woman!


----------



## HopefulxMommy

To my mother &#8211; I love you to death because you are my mom but I HATE you for treating me this way because you think I owe you an apology for not coming to your house on Easter! I will NEVER make my babygirl feel isolated the way you are making me feel right now and you think you are going to get grandma privileges when you are treating me this way &#8211; in a time I need you the most!?! SCREW THAT! 

To my SIL &#8211; QUIT TRYING SO HARD to be the center of attention and changing the subject everytime the baby is brought up, you are acting like a spoiled brat. I do not care about your Zumba fetish and although I am happy that you have something that you are interested in, I don&#8217;t want to listen to you talk about it every time I see you! Oh and while I am fat and pregnant, do you think it makes me feel good to have you show my husband pictures of your friend from her bikini modeling photo shoot and ask him &#8220;doesn&#8217;t she look good?&#8221; NO!!!!!! QUIT!!!!!!

(ahhhhhhhhhh that felt amazing:) )


----------



## Gabber

Rigi.kun said:


> This is not a vent:
> I noticed awhile back nearly all the vents were about rude people in public (eg. people who were perfectly healthy not giving up their seat for pregnant ladies) tonight while I was out I needed to use the ladies room (as per usual) two elderly women were coming out and the second one spotted my pregnant tummy and actually went back to the door and opened it for me. It really made my night to see that someone was kind to a pregnant lady for once :D

That's awesome! Refreshing to hear. I hope something like that happens to me. 

On my way home from work the other day, I stood for 40 minutes on the train because no one would give me their seat:( My friend thinks that perhaps they couldn't' tell if I was pregnant (because my bump is still smallish). I was too scared to ask someone for their seat, as everyone is on there for 40 minutes and they would have had to stand (although my back was hurting).


----------



## HopefulxMommy

OH YEAH!!! Rude people in public!
To the rude guy in the supermarket parking lot &#8211; You wouldn&#8217;t park in a handicap parking spot because you aren&#8217;t handicap, why did you cut me off to park in the parking spot clearly labeled &#8220;expectant mother parking ONLY&#8221; When you are clearly not an expectant mother and didn&#8217;t have one as a passenger?? I saw the look on your face when you saw me walking from my car and I hope you DID feel bad you jerk!!


----------



## gamblesrh

to my dumb sister: if you dont know why i am putting my oldest son in therapy, you must have forgotten the damage you did to him while i was pregnant with my youngest son, it's because of you calling social services on me and causing him to be taken from a home he was just fine where he was and now he remembers it and now he holds it against me.


----------



## lovemybubba

Dear OH please stop "borrowing" money off of me all the time and then not paying me back. ok i should say no, but then you get moody and i'd rather keep the peace. I've got things i need to buy for the baby, its not my fault you waste all your money then waste mine :(
Also please stop calling me names all the time, im fat for a reason and i love that reason, im growing your son so stop the names now.
I dont know why you're still with me, its like you dont love me any more :(


----------



## Rigi.kun

My MIL keeps saying "nothing goes back to what it use to be" "once baby arrives you'll need to buy new clothes as none of the old ones will fit you" She obviously couldn't tell that at 24 weeks I was still wearing some of my old clothes because most of my clothes are a size or two big for me in the first place. Yes I do understand that somethings won't fit and somethings I will choose not to wear because I won't find it appropriate anymore but I will make that decision once I'm back down to my pre-pregnancy weight / August 2013.

To my fiance: I love you to bits, but since my mum has pointed it out it's been driving me nuts. I really do want a puppy, I've wanted a puppy since I was 4 but all I got was one cat (who died within the first 12 months) and several fish and rock pets. I just don't think when we're on a single income and about to have a newborn little human, that getting a puppy would be the best thing to do.
And Yes I'm scared the puppy is going to become a money sink-hole and yes I think you are too childish to own a dog. You barely look after your house which is a very big money investment, so I feel sorry for our dog. I have a funny feeling the dog will become my dog because after the first few days of having him you'll decide it's to hard work.


----------



## Lizzie K

Rigi.kun said:


> My MIL keeps saying "nothing goes back to what it use to be" "once baby arrives you'll need to buy new clothes as none of the old ones will fit you" She obviously couldn't tell that at 24 weeks I was still wearing some of my old clothes because most of my clothes are a size or two big for me in the first place. Yes I do understand that somethings won't fit and somethings I will choose not to wear because I won't find it appropriate anymore but I will make that decision once I'm back down to my pre-pregnancy weight / August 2013.

I never had to buy new clothes after having a baby. With all my boys, I could almost fit into all my pants up until the end (using a hair tie looped over the button and through the hole) and was able to fit in them without the hair tie as soon as I gave birth. If anything, my clothes were a little big on me after my oldest because I had severe PPD and quit eating, so I lost a ton of weight. Within a month after giving birth, I was actually small enough to feel comfortable wearing my corset tops again. (I hate the way they look on me when there's any flab to hang out)


----------



## 1eighty

To my boss: I'm in at work for two random days a week, usually a Mon/Tue and then Thur/Fri; if I'm not, I email you with that info and other info you may need to conduct business. LEARN TO CHECK YOUR EMAIL PLEASE. To have to SMS you that same info would cost me a small fortune, and as you pay me a pittance anyway I'd rather email - it's free.

To my in-laws: GROW UP! It isn't all about you, there are other people to consider here. If you want us to stay, then at least make an attempt at fixing this condemned, subsiding, mouldy, bee-infested *hovel *into somewhere that humans can live safely - especially teacup-sized humans.

To the in-laws' Jack Russel: STFU AT TEN TO SIX IN THE MORNING UNLESS YOU WANT SWIMMING LESSONS!

And to everyone with a view on pregnancy, childbirth and raising kids: Thanks, but I'm sure that if I had a desperate urge to hear your ill-informed opinion concerning myself and my family, I would have specifically asked you for it. And FYI? You can't stock up on sleep like it's a form of power to be stored in a cell, so please stop making yourself out to be stupider than you are. It's just embarrassing.


----------



## Katia-xO

Mum - stop being so childish, your children dislike you for leaving them and being selfish for over 10 years so why would I just forget this and let you in again? I'm pregnant not stupid. 

OH - as much as I love you, this doesn't make me relax during this pregnancy in the slightest. I worry constantly and it's not going to change until she's out safely and alive! So stop saying "it's all fine" because you don't know this yet.

To random people - no you can't SEE my belly it's disgusting and stretch marked to hell, yes already it's a mess. I don't even want you to feel it, so no you can't see it! Yes I also know "it's only gunna get worse" regarding everything I say about sleep, weather or money.. Just because I said I can't afford a new car doesn't mean I'll have no money to raise my child :S not sure how you got that one in your head? Also, I can't sleep due to being uncomfortable and needing to pee every hour or so.. This will NOT get worse as i will be so tired that i will sleep a lot more than now when baby is asleep and I get the chance!

Hormones.. :dohh:


----------



## gamblesrh

To my onderfull husband: when I tell you to deal with the mortgage company, I mean deal with it, because now they can come put a lock on the door at any point and we can't do anything about it, and on top of that this is the only stress I asked to not deal with but know I'm the one dealing with it.


----------



## Gabber

To my MIL - After finding out we're having a boy, don't say the following at the dinner table and expect me to not be offended: "well...I'm really happy for YOU Greg" (she said to my hubby as if I didn't want a boy). Just because you always wanted a girl and was disappointed that you didn't have one, it doesn't mean that I felt/feel the same way. I am just as thrilled to have a boy and have never indicated otherwise.


----------



## bookworm7

am so loving this thread have only managed to get about half way through just wanted to add mine

everyone- back off do not touch me or my bump just because im pregnant does not mean you are allowed to grope me i still have my private space thank you. 

friends and family -no i am not having twins and yes i know i have a big bump

sil- please stop being negative towards me and my pregnancy i know you have been trying for a long time but so have i and i want to be able to enjoy my pregnancy as i know this will be my last. 

sil again- dont tell me i cannot be looking at pushchairs its too early! i am nearly 4 months and i am researching everything trying to find things i like and then 10 mins later tell me you have your cot picked out and your not even pregnant yet!

everyone- i know we live in a 2 bedroom house but thanks for pointing out we will have to move soon as if we have not already thought about it!

strangers on the bus - yes im pregnant and got backache as just finished work and im in my uniform so you know this and yep i would love to sit down please!


----------



## kayy39

to my sister:
Just because you have 6 kids by an idiot does not make you an expert on parenting or the expert on what i should do with my kid... Please stop calling me every 5 minutes to tell me how your husband is an idiot, leave the loser already... Stop telling how breastfeeding makes kids smarter i was not breastfed and i have a college degree and graduate degree and didn't have 6 kids by an idiot...who cares if you were and your kids were...i will do what i want...stop asking me what my boyfriend is doing this week..if i want you to know i will tell you...stop asking me how much money he makes to compare ur life to mine..my boyfriend makes more than you and your husband and will take care of his child and that's all you need to know...

to the stinky people on the train: sorry your cigarettes make me want to throw up daily...if you are a drunk please don't sit next to people...i wish i didn't have to smell you every morning at 7am...obviously you are going to work, go to an AA meeting.

to my boyfriend: I know you are scared but you're 45 with no kids and a good job...grow up already...i can't sympathize with your feelings I'm sick and tired every day and my body is getting fat so you know what get over it the baby is coming like it or not...grow a pair they got us into this...

coworkers: stop running around the office asking my office confidons if i'm pregnant ask me fool, they are not going give you any info...also stop asking me if me and my boyfriend and i are still together as if i don't know what your getting at...its none of your business...and boss stop asking my office confidon if i'm getting married...no i'm 39 and don't believe in shotgun marriages you know I only been with my boyfriend since december so stop asking...

bestfriend: stop saying my dog is a danger to the baby because he barks and likes to play tug a war with toys...he's a sweet little dog and loves kids, but you wouldn't know because you aren't at my house everyday...stop telling me when to see the doctor..i'm a grown up and i have always been responsible my whole life why would i now be different... stop telling me not to complain about my pregnancy because you can't have kids...sorry for you but pregnancy is not all rosey and you know what, i don't feel good and i will say it....

mom: f**k you if you don't want to babysit and help out with the baby after i have it...you never raised me anyway...so why should i expect anything different now...you have always been a selfish as* so i should have known you wouldn't change your tune now...just don't get mad when I don't ask you for advice or care for your opinion because i don't give a sh*t....i'm doing great without it...

wow...i feel great..:blush:


----------



## heyyydayyy

To OH: I love you to death and you are incredibly supportive and understanding...but please MOVE OUT OF YOUR DAD's PLACE! While it's possible to maintain our relationship right now while you're 45 miles away, but when LO is here you're gonna need to be closer. And it's NOT COOL to tell me that you're gonna get more sleep than me when the baby comes because you'll only be here with me half the time! FIND A JOB CLOSER TO ME!

To OH's dad: You are a piece of crap loser!! Sorry, but yelling in the background while I'm talking to your son on the phone, not to mention when you're belligerently drunk, to tell me that you're gonna love your grandbaby and you want to be in her life is NOT gonna convince me to let you have a relationship with her. You're a gross person who treats women with disrespect and it's pathetic that you spend your days wasting away smoking weed and drinking beer starting at 8am and playing your Xbox in the dark all day. There's a REASON your son calls you a vampire! Oh and I hadn't been avoiding coming to visit Jason at your apartment because I was pregnant and didn't want you to know...it was because I absolutely hate everything about you and I feel extremely uncomfortable in your presence.


Phew....felt good to get that off my chest :)


----------



## rac033

To my DH- quit trying to purposely annoy me just because you think its "cute" how I react. Then when i say something really mean back you get mad about it. Just stop it please, I dont need any added stress.

To my Mom- quit saying "ohh i can tell your starting to show more" well DUH i am, thats whats supposed to happen, dont know it just annoys me so much!

To my MIL- Quit trying to make everyone happy and just be happy yourself, we want you here with us, but dont make yourself sick trying to make everyone happy, it just isnt possible. But please make a decision and stick with it, the roller coaster is making me crazy, as soon as i accept things, you go an give me hope. 

Great thread... that felt really good!


----------



## Twister

To work - you'd think I'd committed some sort of criminal offence or something. I'm so glad I'm on holiday for another week after this one as I really can't stand the place tbh, never have I worked in a place which penalises their staff so much for such teeny tiny things, it's not like i'm rude to the customers or anything. I know I'm lucky to have a job but please, I've got more important things to worry about at the moment and I will not take your semi-threatening letter about my diciplinary hearing very seriously at all, I'm off come the end of July never to return. So F-you, after all the stress I've had since working there that's the least you deserve.

Edit: and you could have at least spell checked the letter, hardly professional to have grammatical errors in such a serious letter! Maybe then I'd take it a bit more seriously... Maybe:haha:


----------



## fidgets mammy

ive done one or two before but im back again.

to my silly neighbour-again- 
no i dont need my mam to buy nappies for my twin girls-im 30 yrs old and can afford my own
yes i know im huge, and yes i know twins will be hard and yes i know you hated carrying one at a time-i also know you had all 5 taken off you.
now eff off

to my sisters attention grabbing friend
get a grip, stop signing yrself into hospital with silly little things. ur 6 wks pregnant, theyve scanned u theres one baby. stop making out you have twins, u dont, and what kind of idiot thinks that at 7wks pregnant you can feel movement and that it must mean twins. get a life and look after the two u have instead of trying to be me!!!

to everyone that feels the need to comment-i know i look tired-I am tired
i know my bump is huge-im carrying it
what the hell do u mean im not that big for twins?? im only 28wks what do u want me to look like.
to my sons school-buck yr ideas up!! sort out the little twats, get yr communication skills in order, or i swear you will have one pregnant very hormonal mother at yr door!!!!

to my feet-knock off trying to impersanate a pastie!! theres no need to go that big.!!!


----------



## maidelyn

To my fiance - fucking grow up!! Stop spending your money on toys and start saving for this baby! NO we can't afford for you to have your knee operated on on the private because I've spent the past month off work after an operation and who knows if I'll have to be off again later in the pregnancy. Oh yes and that's worrying because I earn all the fucking money to pay the bills!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and stop sulking like a bloody three year old.


----------



## Yukki2011

*Cousin:* Shut up already let our family be happy about my pregnancy! Your always having to be the center of attention your nearly 30 act your age...A family shouldn't be about who can get the most attention. 

*SIL:* stop asking about what I am going to do after the baby gets here. I want to be a housewife, we can afford it. I want to enjoy every moment I can with my baby. And stop trying to touch my little bump! I am not fond of people touching me I have my private space.

*SIL family:* *STOP SMOKING AROUND ME.* It keeps getting in my face and it is not healthy for me nor my baby! You know I am pregnant if you want to smoke away from me fine. But do so away from me.


----------



## Rigi.kun

To my ma's friend: stop trying to give me parenting advice, you are doing a terrible job at raising your twin boys. I can't believe you panda to every thing that they want, BoyA chucks a wobbly everytime he doesn't get what he wants and will purposefully annoy BoyB. And I feel really sorry for their older sister, she has the right to get up them if they are annoying her. You're alienating your oldest child so you don't have to deal with a sookie 5 yr old.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Wish people would stop going on about how our
life is going to change for the worst after our baby is born!

And that the best man at our wedding would stop ignoring my husbands emails (they're supposedly best friends) and pay us back the $1000 he borrowed off us (even though we're in debt and cannot afford it!) to fly him and his girlfriend to our wedding while they kick back in their $1000 rent a week beachfront mansion posting on Facebook about how he's buying this and that. We have just got married and are having a baby and NEED our money back and there's nothing I can do because it's not my friend and hubby will be mad if I contact him but it's OUR money and it's not $10 or $20 it's $1000 that we are accruing interest for on a credit card!!!!


----------



## sjbenefield

I would appreciate it if this lady in line behind me would back the heck up and quick talking on her cel in my EAR!!!!! My back hurts this line is long and I want to go home!!! Back up!!!!






Ok this didn't make me feel any better (this time)... She's still riding my tail :growlmad:


----------



## glitterfly

Stop telling me i am going to be massive. It doesn't help.

X


----------



## randomrach

BUGaBOO said:


> Wish people would stop going on about how our
> life is going to change for the worst after our baby is born!
> 
> And that the best man at our wedding would stop ignoring my husbands emails (they're supposedly best friends) and pay us back the $1000 he borrowed off us (even though we're in debt and cannot afford it!) to fly him and his girlfriend to our wedding while they kick back in their $1000 rent a week beachfront mansion posting on Facebook about how he's buying this and that. We have just got married and are having a baby and NEED our money back and there's nothing I can do because it's not my friend and hubby will be mad if I contact him but it's OUR money and it's not $10 or $20 it's $1000 that we are accruing interest for on a credit card!!!!


Ahh, I know where you're coming from. I lent a friend over £800 last year and after telling me they'd need to pay it back monthly as they have 2 kids already I was perfectly fine with that ...... except they've haven't mentioned it since and now planned and is pregnant with their 3rd child. I feel guilty to ask for it back now as they're already budgeting for the 2 kids and the new baby on the way. I just assume now that I won't be seeing that money again :dohh:


----------



## HappilyaMrs

To my stupid sil: are you kidding me??? You beg you parents to go to a fancy design school, complete the program, go get a crappy entry level job, buy a brand new car and then are shocked when the student loans bills start coming... I would care at all if my dh wouldn't have co-signed on your loan. Now your putting our family and your niece at risk because you want to file for bankruptcy.... Are you kidding me??????? Sell you car, buy a cra


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Buy a crappy car that works and pay down some of your loans...... Cuz I will not see my family gO into debt over your fucking mistakes. No fucking way. (my husband cosigned before we were married at the request of his parents who said they would be responsible for paying down the loan.... Well his dad past away and his mom filed for bankruptcy so of course she isn't helping) I seriously can't stand people who are so irresponsible with there money. It's not just your credit that gets messed up!!


----------



## phineas

glitterfly said:


> Stop telling me i am going to be massive. It doesn't help.
> 
> X

Glad I'm not alone! So bloody what! As long as me and baby are healthy who cares? I'm sorry I can't do what YOU did and stop eating for 2 days and then gorge on choc and even without been preg I'd rather be mahoosive than do this but seriously shut up! Sorry hun for the rant im only 14w6d and sick of this!


Also to my boobs, get over it I know u don't like gettin bigger but do u have to ache constantly that I have to think bout ye all the time! Ugh! 

Uti and now thrush (sorry tmi) but I'm over ye. Please bugger off and annoy some one else!


----------



## TFSGirl

_To the guy last week who talked my ear off and told me my body will NEVER be the same again:_ "Yeah asshole, I realize that, but it doesn't mean I am going to be fat and flubbery the way your wife was after YOUR kids, I am a firefighter and MUST maintain a certain level of fitness and plan on having that soon after my child is born since I have worked out the entire time I have been pregnant and eaten well. Thanks. Now piss off."

I have actually not had much trouble with people saying crap to me that has annoyed me about pregnancy and motherhood though, most people have been VERY sweet. I hear the following GOOD things a lot from the people around me:
- "You look GREAT for 5 months!"
- "You look better than a lot of women I know who AREN'T pregnant"
- "You're the cutest pregnant woman I have ever seen"
- "You're going to be SUCH a great mom!"


----------



## bonne_maman

To my in-laws: We hardly see you and you live 4,000miles away. Please do not book your airfaire to join us when we get home from the hospital with our first child WITHOUT ASKING US FIRST IF/WHEN WE WILL BE UP FOR VISITORS.

You know the answer would have been a polite "We'll let you know when we're ready" and so you just went ahead and decided not to bother asking!!!
P.S. Don't say you "don't want to intrude" especially since you will be staying with us. F* YOU!!!!!
!

Head's up: I know it's months away but this is our first child, we do not have a close or warm relationship with you, and yet I can pretty much tell you I'm gonna make an extra effort to make you both feel as uncomfortable and unwelcome as you make me. I will also not restrain myself from being a total b*** to you both. :winkwink:

To my neighbors: CALL BEFORE YOU COME OVER AND NEVER JUST WALK INTO MY HOUSE!!!!!!!! If I am standing in my kitchen in my underwear eating a grilled cheese sandwich over the stove with my pregnant self all over the place, that's my right to do that. In my home. Also, DON'T STILL BE STANDING IN MY KITCHEN WHEN I COME BACK DOWNSTAIRS AFTER FLEEING :nope:


----------



## greenbeans12

To my Mother:
I am sick of you allowing my sister to behave like a spoiled brat. You enable her by listening to her senseless rants, apologizing for things you never did wrong, and pretending as if it's really no big deal. BUT WHEN YOU LEGITIMATELY HURT MY FEELINGS AND I CONFRONT YOU YOU'RE SO QUICK TO TELL ME HOW MISERABLE AND LOW I AM. I love you Mom and I appreciate you in every way. On Mother's day I gave you a 50 dollar gift card, a card from DD, and I brought you to one of the state's best steak houses for dinner. You ended up spending the gift card on my stepsister because she needed cash and it was a tad catty you told me about it, I seen the mom's day card DD got you on the floor of your car when I took Ava from you a week ago, and you never thanked me for dinner. That really stung, especially because aside from my stepdad...no one...not even my sister's got you a gift. It hurts that I am so lonely all the time because DH is working overseas currently and you give me such grief when I beg and cry for you to please come over for a few hours. Yet, now that my stepsister is back living at home, you have NO issues bringing her out or going to fun places with her. It really hurts me....and every time I try to speak with you about it....you get extremely angry and start insulting me. :nope:


----------



## maisie78

greenbeans12 said:


> To my Mother:
> I am sick of you allowing my sister to behave like a spoiled brat. You enable her by listening to her senseless rants, apologizing for things you never did wrong, and pretending as if it's really no big deal. BUT WHEN YOU LEGITIMATELY HURT MY FEELINGS AND I CONFRONT YOU YOU'RE SO QUICK TO TELL ME HOW MISERABLE AND LOW I AM. I love you Mom and I appreciate you in every way. On Mother's day I gave you a 50 dollar gift card, a card from DD, and I brought you to one of the state's best steak houses for dinner. You ended up spending the gift card on my stepsister because she needed cash and it was a tad catty you told me about it, I seen the mom's day card DD got you on the floor of your car when I took Ava from you a week ago, and you never thanked me for dinner. That really stung, especially because aside from my stepdad...no one...not even my sister's got you a gift. It hurts that I am so lonely all the time because DH is working overseas currently and you give me such grief when I beg and cry for you to please come over for a few hours. Yet, now that my stepsister is back living at home, you have NO issues bringing her out or going to fun places with her. It really hurts me....and every time I try to speak with you about it....you get extremely angry and start insulting me. :nope:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bonne_maman

Jobean03 said:


> vintagecat said:
> 
> 
> MIL & SIL: We are NOT going to raise our child as Christian and I am not sorry. We should not have to apologize for not sharing the same beliefs. It does not mean we are bad people in the least... Ignorant assholes.
> 
> Yes! Same here, Vintage Cat. I know people are well meaning and all but we aren't indoctrinating our child with bronze age silliness. NOT happening.Click to expand...

I am so not looking forward to that conversation with the in-laws. I know they just PRESUME we will do the baptism, etc...I'm happy that they enjoy their connection to their religion, it works for them. But it really miffs me that they project their values onto us!!

Glad to hear your not sorry for your beliefs either. In our family OH could care less one way or another and I am strongly opposed. Does your OH speak up to his family or does he leave you to do it??


----------



## lovemybubba

OH- I'm really upset that you didn't buy me a birthday present :cry: or even if you had done something nice for me would of meant a lot. 
You really need to start paying back the money you owe me. 
And for about a week now everyday you have been saying that you'll massage my back tomorrow, but always make an excuse not too. I'm really achy :cry:


----------



## Rigi.kun

To FIL: You can talk to me about stuff, I'm the main care giver of the new puppy and probably the best person to talk to about how Rex is going. Also it would be great if you showed a little more interest in your unborn grandchild instead of just the dogs. Ta


----------



## Nixtey

To my MIL:
Stop telling every stranger how much my boobs have grown!!! And that you have a serious case of boob envy going on! I don't want them to know i'm bustier than normal, especially when it's men walking around a shop with their wife/SO! It's not right or normal and the looks i get from their So's are not fun to deal with!! 
I also don't need any more excuses for men to peer down my top just to agree with you! You're son would not be happy about it, so don't do it!!:dohh:


----------



## Sapphire83

To my colleague: GET A GRIP!!!


----------



## maidelyn

Half a glass of wine or a hint of blue cheese in a sauce is not going to kill your baby - CHILL!!!


----------



## Strike

To my mother:
You may find it funny that the pants work sent me were way too small and none of my other inform pants fit, but don't keep bugging me about it when I have to find a solution by Thursday in order to attend a dinner I've already paid for and when replacements usually take 10 days to arrive.

I have NO sense of humor right now, have told you that, and that will not change just because it's you I'm talking to.


----------



## Lucyjo81

To everyone asking me how the baby is: I do not know, it cannot communicate with me! All i know is it's in there and fine (i hear heartbeat everyday) Do you expect me to ask the baby how it's feeling and get a reply?! And no, nothing has changed since you asked me yesterday! 

Sorry it just really gets on my nerves...when everyone is asking you, all the time. What am i supposed to say? xx


----------



## Lola90

Lucyjo this drives me insaaaane!!
I feel like replying "yeah baby is fine, concerned about the economic climate today and her mortgage repayments but she's increased her hours at work so it should be okay."

Let's act like cray folk and maybe they'll stop asking! X


----------



## Lucyjo81

Lola90 said:


> Lucyjo this drives me insaaaane!!
> I feel like replying "yeah baby is fine, concerned about the economic climate today and her mortgage repayments but she's increased her hours at work so it should be okay."
> 
> Let's act like cray folk and maybe they'll stop asking! X

I LOVE that idea, next time someone asks i will come up with a funny reply just to see what they have to say. Maybe it will work?! 

I'm glad i'm not the only one who finds that it hits a nerve. x


----------



## Tallulah28

Oh wow... what a fantastic thread idea. I have been storing these up and they need to go somewhere.... 

Dear people who think it is ok for you to 'stroke' my belly like you would the neighbours cat - Please don't it makes me feel VERY uncomfortable and there really isn't a great deal to 'stroke' yet so kindly - f**k off and stop doing it. 

Dear MIL, please stop telling me about what you used to eat/do when you were pregnant - things are different now and things have moved on a little bit. Yes, i DO need to be in a maternity bra already.... my bangers are enourmous and my local M&S don't stock anything that doesn't make me look like an 80 year old dear. So it isn't wasteful to invest in some nice, sexy maternity bras - ALREADY. And while i'm on the subject - please would you kindly STOP smoking around me - HELLO??? - in case you haven't noticed i'm pregnant and i've already told you that it makes me feel very sick and nauseous. Oh but you wouldn't give a shit because you smoked all through your pregnancy with your youngest son and don't see a problem with it.... WAAAAAAAAH! 

*deep breaths*

Last rant.... 

Dear OH, please can you stop doing REALLY stupid things and start to grow up a bit. Please remember to put the petrol pump dispenser back in the holder BEFORE driving off.... don't leave it attached to your car and then begin to panic when you've smashed up the back of your car and broken the pump at the petrol station. Please man-up a little bit and start to take some responsibility for all the stupid things you do...... I am seriously considering fitting this baby with a GPS tracking device just in case you lose them somewhere. I love you very much but need you to ENGAGE YOUR BRAIN.


that is all. 

hooray.... that felt fantastic. I'll be back no doubt.

:wohoo:


----------



## fidgets mammy

to hubby

stop acting like a spoilt brat just because ive asked u to make yr own tea when u come in at 9pm!! why the hell at 29wks with twins should i be running round after yr arse, cooking twice a night when you are perfectly capable of turning on the twatting oven to heat a pizza!! yr 31 act it!!

or on the other hand we could swap-u carry these babies and go through the awful symptoms everyday and still manage to run around after our 5yr old, you deal with chronic heartburn, trapped wind, no sleep, sciatica, pelvic discomfort, and ability to walk slowly draining away and ill go to work and have my tea on the table made by you when i come in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissFortune

Tallulah28 said:


> Dear OH, please can you stop doing REALLY stupid things and start to grow up a bit. Please remember to put the petrol pump dispenser back in the holder BEFORE driving off.... don't leave it attached to your car and then begin to panic when you've smashed up the back of your car and broken the pump at the petrol station. Please man-up a little bit and start to take some responsibility for all the stupid things you do...... I am seriously considering fitting this baby with a GPS tracking device just in case you lose them somewhere. I love you very much but need you to ENGAGE YOUR BRAIN.
> 
> 
> that is all.
> 
> hooray.... that felt fantastic. I'll be back no doubt.
> 
> :wohoo:


oh lord, my DH did the exact same thing a couple of months ago... :dohh: i swear, my DH is where common sense goes to die.

i'm just popping in here from the 1st trimester but this thread is really awesome, and i've got a few things that i don't want to have to scream out loud.

to my DH i would like to say, 
1. stop doing so many stupid things! if YOU need to wear earplugs when you use your industrial-strength super-loud vacuum, WTF makes you think it won't hurt our 14-month-old's ears when you start vacuuming within 2 feet of him? you scared the living shit out of him, the thing hurts my ears, it hurts your ears, why wouldn't it occur to you that it hurts his?

2. the baby eats at least 3 meals a day. i should not have to be the only person who ever thinks of feeding him or warming him a bottle. if you can feed yourself, you can break out the high chair and feed our son. it's not hard. you get hungry, SO DOES HE. take care of HIM first! don't you dare let me find you eating your own lunch while he's crying from being hungry ever again, or you will never hear the end of it. HAVE SOME COMMON SENSE! stop being oblivious to everyone but yourself! :growlmad:



to my cousin's pregnant girlfriend who grates on my nerves, i have several things to say:
1. no, i don't care how 'great your genes are,' you are not going to walk out of the hospital the day after giving birth with a perfectly flat stomach and no extra body fat. you are delusional and i very much look forward to watching you get fat! especially since you're still squeezing yourself into your ill-fitting hoochie-short clothes and refuse to buy anything a size bigger until you fully need maternity clothes (btw, in that case, you need maternity clothes NOW. even though you just look chunky/bloated, and not pregnant yet. just buy some bigger shit, you look very uncomfortable.)

2. you are ridiculous for having created your unborn baby a facebook page when you're only 12 weeks pregnant. no one is THAT fascinated with your ultrasound pictures, other than you.

3. you seriously want my cousin to be a stay-at-home dad? are you nuts? he barely took care of his first baby when he was an infant. you do know his first baby rolled off the couch countless times and knocked his head on the floor, but the idiot kept leaving him there to nap, right? you do know my nephew has speech problems that my idiot cousin won't get him therapy for, right? you are aware that he's hardly spent any time alone with his own 2.5-year-old, that the kid runs around with SAGGING wet diapers being ignored, that my cousin is consistently way more interested in drinking and partying and being a 'thug' than being at home with a screaming newborn, especially since you're planning to go back to work straight away? ARE YOU STUPID?

4. stop counting down your pregnancy as "...only 180-some days of sobriety left." and saying things like "36 weeks and i just want it OUT!" you ungrateful bitch, can you just shut up now?

5. you want 10 kids, seriously? SERIOUSLY? you can't stand being pregnant, you dont want to take time off work to take care of the FIRST one you're having, all you talk about is how you want energy drinks and beer, but you're planning to immediately get pregnant after popping out the first one... and you have the fucking NERVE to say to me "oh wow you're pregnant AGAIN?" when i've only got one and he's over a year old? when i've been with my husband for more than 5 years and you havent been with my cousin but 6 months, and you've already been married twice before at age 25? you're a moron and i do believe i hate you.

ahhh that felt nice. sorry it turned out to be super-long, ladies...


----------



## hannahhlove

To everyone - mom, dad , mil, fil, sister .... friends & work..

I'm pregnant.


----------



## Rigi.kun

Why do puppies have to be so lovable but so much of a handful?


----------



## Katia-xO

To my mother:

My child is NOT calling you Mammy, its too close to mummy and mama! And also when I lose my Grandma that I called G-mama, it doesn't mean you can now just decide my baby is calling you G-mama. it's still raw and hearing the name spoken upsets me. So no, you're not being called that - you can be Grandma like we agreed. When I tell you my G-mama isn't being replaced you don't need to act like a sulky child and shout "whatever!" and say I don't let you do anything, seriously?! :dohh:


----------



## MamaHix1409

Dear OH's work

Piss off sending him to work away. I need him here with me. I have SPD and no family within 200 miles to help me out but that doesnt matter. He is the only person in the company taking his job seriously enough to be trusted away, SO PAY HIM WHAT HE DESERVES!!

And you have a snowballs chance in hell if you think he is going away for 2 weeks on the 4th September. I am due on the 13th!

No love, 
Very hormonal and upset (nearly) Mrs Hicks.


----------



## Shezza84uk

To everyone who constantly comment on my bump I know it's obviously growing and I feel every inch of the pain! 

To work stop over booking my appointment books try doing treatment all day without a break then needing to hurry home on public transport for my 4 year old! I'm a pregnant single mum and don't have extra hands let alone enough energy! 

Secondly I don't care who has emergencies 5 mins before my time to go home and pick up my child from childcare if you are so concerned you fucking do it or send them to emergency as per the protocol don't guilt trip me so shut the fuck up!


----------



## Gabber

To my annoying and tactless co-worker: Dead baby jokes are NOT funny and HIGHLY offensive, especially when your visibly pregnant co-worker (me) is right in front of your eyes. :growlmad:


----------



## sjbenefield

Gabber said:


> To my annoying and tactless co-worker: Dead baby jokes are NOT funny and HIGHLY offensive, especially when your visibly pregnant co-worker (me) is right in front of your eyes. :growlmad:

oh how cruel! :gun: how can co-worker think those jokes are funny at any point in time????


----------



## Sapphire83

Gabber said:


> To my annoying and tactless co-worker: Dead baby jokes are NOT funny and HIGHLY offensive, especially when your visibly pregnant co-worker (me) is right in front of your eyes. :growlmad:

:saywhat: Not funny AT ALL!! Jerk!!!


----------



## jenmc226

Dear Mom,

I'm 27 years old and this is my 3rd baby. Please do not tell me what I can and cannot do in pregnancy. Also, you drive me nuts.


----------



## Gabber

sjbenefield said:


> Gabber said:
> 
> 
> To my annoying and tactless co-worker: Dead baby jokes are NOT funny and HIGHLY offensive, especially when your visibly pregnant co-worker (me) is right in front of your eyes. :growlmad:
> 
> oh how cruel! :gun: how can co-worker think those jokes are funny at any point in time????Click to expand...

No kidding!! She's unbelievable and I have to just learn to ignore her (it's tough).:growlmad:



Sapphire83 said:


> Gabber said:
> 
> 
> To my annoying and tactless co-worker: Dead baby jokes are NOT funny and HIGHLY offensive, especially when your visibly pregnant co-worker (me) is right in front of your eyes. :growlmad:
> 
> :saywhat: Not funny AT ALL!! Jerk!!!Click to expand...

Total jerk.:growlmad:


----------



## Sproglet

To the white van man-

It's a dual carriageway. If you don't like the speed I'm driving (at the speed limit), go ahead and overtake. Just quit tailgating me.


----------



## MizzPodd

To my MIL

You will not control anything with this baby like you tried to do with our daughter. Guess what? Your son is ALL grown up so you can stop trying to control him and his life. He sees through your ways now, and has my back 100%. I LOVE HIM and I will TAKE care of him, not you! :) Now you are being nice after 3 years of me trying to reach out to you.... TOO LATE!!! Oh and your grandchild is 21 months in case you didn't know. You haven't seen her since she was 3 months!! You didn't get her anything or ask about her, or even come over on her birthday.... way to be dedicated to your FIRST and ONLY grandchild!

To my Dad

Acting like an a** will not make want to reach out to you when this baby is born. You are not speaking to me because I didn't let you stay around our baby girl when you were contagious with a sickness??? Really? WTF is that? Grow up and act like a supporting parent!! Who wouldn't protect their child from someone who could possibly get them sick?!

To future MALE OB docs

Do not talk about things that are unimportant to me every time I go to see you. Do not tell me that women do not gain any weight until they are 5 months pregnant. You will never experience being pregnant and do not know how each woman gains during her pregnancy! 

I do feel better now... still nauseated though! LOL


----------



## MizzPodd

sproglet said:


> to the white van man-
> 
> it's a dual carriageway. If you don't like the speed i'm driving (at the speed limit), go ahead and overtake. Just quit tailgating me.

lol wow!!!


----------



## Gabber

MizzPodd said:


> To my MIL
> 
> You will not control anything with this baby like you tried to do with our daughter. Guess what? Your son is ALL grown up so you can stop trying to control him and his life. He sees through your ways now, and has my back 100%. I LOVE HIM and I will TAKE care of him, not you! :) Now you are being nice after 3 years of me trying to reach out to you.... TOO LATE!!! Oh and your grandchild is 21 months in case you didn't know. You haven't seen her since she was 3 months!! You didn't get her anything or ask about her, or even come over on her birthday.... way to be dedicated to your FIRST and ONLY grandchild!
> 
> To my Dad
> 
> Acting like an a** will not make want to reach out to you when this baby is born. You are not speaking to me because I didn't let you stay around our baby girl when you were contagious with a sickness??? Really? WTF is that? Grow up and act like a supporting parent!! Who wouldn't protect their child from someone who could possibly get them sick?!
> 
> To future MALE OB docs
> 
> Do not talk about things that are unimportant to me every time I go to see you. Do not tell me that women do not gain any weight until they are 5 months pregnant. You will never experience being pregnant and do not know how each woman gains during her pregnancy!
> 
> I do feel better now... still nauseated though! LOL

Love it!! Woohoo!


----------



## mellyboo

to my sister: I seriously cant wait for your frigging wedding to be done and over with because honestly it stress's me out more then you imagine... and you cant even afford to get married, its less then a month away and you dont have a food budjet and now is not intending on feeding your guest's because there is nothing you can do about it?... Tasteless.. people are traveling on a 2 day drive to go to your wedding and people are buying you gifts and giving you cash and you couldnt even save enough money in 2 years to get married to even put out finger foods at your wedding..???

Im pregnant, i will not sit there all day and get my own hair and make up done which im paying out of my own pocket to not sit down and have a meal after your whole 10 minute ceramony is done and then 1 hour's worth of pictures after.... 

Yes , i will be leaving right after to go sit down because this child growing inside of me does need proper nutrient and if i dont eat i feel like im going to faint! so be mad at me ALL you want because im leaving your wedding because i need to eat.

I offered to pay her limo even, which i said i would pay some of the food instead and she wants a limo more then food.. argh i could go on forever.

Thank god its not my day.. and im never getting married because of this..


----------



## Strike

To my husband: When you come in from work and catch me in the middle of a movie, don't ask for every little detail and get bad when I say I may as well start the movie over from the beginning. It's either that, or I miss what's going on in order to tell you everything. And then it will just piss me off.


----------



## MizzPodd

Mrs O Xx said:


> to my MIL i wish you bothered more with our children but fact is you see them maybe twice a yr (on their birthday's if they are lucky not to have an excuse)
> then a few weeks before im due you start to text 'nanny cant wait till her new grandchild is here'... then expect to be the first to come visit :wacko:
> its starting to have an effect on DS1 he told me he doesnt like you the other day.... SORT IT OUT!
> 
> that is all :)

Wow, she is a dead ringer for my MIL... except she still doesn't call! LOL:haha:


----------



## MizzPodd

tinytabby said:


> emmipez1989 said:
> 
> 
> Dear pregnancy,
> 
> Please stop taking so long now. 9 months is a bit excessive I think when guinea pigs can do it in about 6 weeks.
> 
> I want my baby now please. :)
> 
> This!
> LOL!
> 
> Also, to those who said annoying things:
> - Yes, my baby was planned! I'm 35 and know how contraception works! I'm not married but I'm in a serious long term relationship!
> - Yes, I should have stopped being sick by now, but I haven't. Don't you think I'd stop if I could?
> - No I'm not getting married!
> - No I'm not moving to the suburbs!
> 
> And to my dad, who had an affair when I was 12 and broke up my family, and has just had another affair and broke up his 'new family':
> - grow up and take responsibility for your actions. You're coming across as just a great big asshole these days. I want you to be a good grandad.Click to expand...

Omg goodness... the EXACT SAME THING happened to my family with my sperm donor. Except I was much younger when he started cheating. I didn't find out the truth until just recent too, so my childhood memories are pretty much destroyed.. you know what I am going to vent now. lol


----------



## MizzPodd

I read a post that made me more pissed at my sperm donor

to sperm donor: you have been absent in my brother's lives, and just because you couldn't see me and your grandchild does NOT mean you ignore your other kids. One of your kids is now back in Afghanistan for another year, and you made NO effort to see him. Really?? You say how family oriented you are but that is all bull!!! Your true colors are showing and I am resenting you for it. You other son needs a male figure and thankfully his older brother is playing that part. Where the F are you? Oh I forgot, with your new family and wife of 8 years who you are CHEATING ON!! She is so naive and in denial to not see your dog ways. How can you judge so many people and their mistakes when you can't own up to your own? 
Oh and when is the last time you saw your children you had while cheating on my mom asshole? Oh, probably once or twice. You are stupid for not telling your grown children about the things you have done in the past and why you got divorced when we were little kids. All of these years you put us against mom making us think she was evil, but really it is you. To cheat on your childhood sweetheart multiple times, have kids out of wedlock, and then hide it like it never happened. well you are the only one in the dark about this because your children know now, and you should grow some balls and own up to your mistakes like a man. Say something rude about my mom again, and I will call you out on this. Oh but I forgot, you don't talk to me anymore so I guess you won't get the reprimanding you deserve...........


ARGH!!! It is so annoying when you thought you knew someone your whole life, and found out they are the opposite. They are like the people they spoke down about constantly. I am NO longer a daddy's girl, and those days are NEVER coming back!! You betrayed your family.

Wooooooo! Feeling much better.... still annoyed though LOL


----------



## MizzPodd

Katia-xO said:


> To my mother:
> 
> My child is NOT calling you Mammy, its too close to mummy and mama! And also when I lose my Grandma that I called G-mama, it doesn't mean you can now just decide my baby is calling you G-mama. it's still raw and hearing the name spoken upsets me. So no, you're not being called that - you can be Grandma like we agreed. When I tell you my G-mama isn't being replaced you don't need to act like a sulky child and shout "whatever!" and say I don't let you do anything, seriously?! :dohh:

Oh goodness. With my first baby, MIL referred to her self as Maw Maw or something like that... HELLLLLL NOOOOO!!!! Why do you want her to call you that? I am her parent not you! But luckily, she has not been in our lives for a few years now... :) Can't stand her!


----------



## Yukki2011

*To my OB/GYN nurse:* Yes, I had 2 ovarian cysts rupture. So yes I was in great pain it was a good sized cyst both times. So yes I will call my doctor I was in great pain and couldn't keep anything down. So please shut up and stop saying *"there is always some thing wrong with you." *, and *"You are such an adventure."*, and the one that really ticked me off..... *" Maybe you shouldn't have anymore kids."*. 

How many kids I have is not up to you. And just because I have had two cyst ruptures and bad morning sickness doesn't mean I should never get pregnant again. Every pregnancy is different. All the other nurses and ultrasound techs and on call doctor was very nice and sympathetic when I came last week to be looked at. Due to the severe pain and not being able to eat or keep water down for two days.As well as not being able to sleep the night before.... So yeah the nurse didn't want to weigh me.She seen I was having issues walking in the office as it is.... . You only have this attitude when I come in by myself. Keep it up I may not be able to bite my tongue to much longer. >.<


----------



## Rigi.kun

To my fiance,

Do you know how hard it is to be 38 weeks pregnant? No you don't. I understand that you love our new puppy, but like most things, now that he's been here a week and you've realised how hard it is to look after him doesn't mean you can just let him run wild in the house. I want to put the effort into training him, I've been putting in the effort, so don't go and under mind my training by doing something that is against the training regime (like letting him play in the baby's room) I would seriously appreciate it if you grew up and started picking up the slack around the house. By the end of this month we will have a newborn and your mother staying in this house and all hell will break loose. I know you're tired, so am I, but I still manage to function.

To Bumpy, please stop kicking mummy's bladder, it hurts and sooner or later it may cause me to pee myself.

To my puppy and two kitty cats, please behave and learn to get along.


----------



## CarliCareBear

to my sweet hubby- you know I love you and I know you worked so hard moving us the past few days, yesterday especially. i appreciate it so much. i am sorry you had to do this whole move with such little help from me and i know you are really sore and grumpy- but when i wake up feeling so sick i have to cancel my doctors appointments and i ask if you can find me some breakfast as i hope it will make me feel a little better, you should freaking do it for me... when i am too weak to get out of bed to hook up my IV's, you should get out of bed and help me. 

It is not my fault you didn't organize anything you brought to our new place and just piled it all in corner of the garage instead of bringing it to the rooms it belongs in. That was stupid of you and would not have happened if I was there. 

*do NOT make your 8 months pregnant, severely anemic, dehydrated and starved from hyperemesis wife, who threw out her already injuried back and carries a giant pump and a freaking IV bag dig through all those boxes because she is so hungry and desperate to feel better and you are too tired to get out of bed. * :gun:

How dare you lay in bed while you listen to me try to move heavy furniture and boxes because you're too tired and feel bad. you are a 230 pound man in good health, i think you can manage it better than i can. and then you even get pissed off at me, tell me i'm unappreciative and then drive off to get coffee when i ask if you would be able to wake up and go grab some food soon at 2:30 in the afternoon. WTF !!

I know you feel bad today but I have felt HORRIBLE every single day for the past 8 MONTHS trying to bring our child into the world. You wouldn't last one day in my shoes. I am too fucking weak to fend for myself, I need your help even if you're tired. I'm sorry I'm sick but it really isn't my fault.


----------



## MizzPodd

CarliCareBear said:


> to my sweet hubby- you know I love you and I know you worked so hard moving us the past few days, yesterday especially. i appreciate it so much. i am sorry you had to do this whole move with such little help from me and i know you are really sore and grumpy- but when i wake up feeling so sick i have to cancel my doctors appointments and i ask if you can find me some breakfast as i hope it will make me feel a little better, you should freaking do it for me... when i am too weak to get out of bed to hook up my IV's, you should get out of bed and help me.
> 
> It is not my fault you didn't organize anything you brought to our new place and just piled it all in corner of the garage instead of bringing it to the rooms it belongs in. That was stupid of you and would not have happened if I was there.
> 
> *do NOT make your 8 months pregnant, severely anemic, dehydrated and starved from hyperemesis wife, who threw out her already injuried back and carries a giant pump and a freaking IV bag dig through all those boxes because she is so hungry and desperate to feel better and you are too tired to get out of bed. * :gun:
> 
> How dare you lay in bed while you listen to me try to move heavy furniture and boxes because you're too tired and feel bad. you are a 230 pound man in good health, i think you can manage it better than i can. and then you even get pissed off at me, tell me i'm unappreciative and then drive off to get coffee when i ask if you would be able to wake up and go grab some food soon at 2:30 in the afternoon. WTF !!
> 
> I know you feel bad today but I have felt HORRIBLE every single day for the past 8 MONTHS trying to bring our child into the world. You wouldn't last one day in my shoes. I am too fucking weak to fend for myself, I need your help even if you're tired. I'm sorry I'm sick but it really isn't my fault.

you are really going through it! Hand in there! Your little one will be here in no time, and then it will remind you how much the pain was worth it :) :hugs::hugs: Stay Strong!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Aelanu

Dear schedule writer for my job:

How many freaking times do I have to tell you I can't do overnights anymore?! Do you even REALIZE how much work, effort, lifting, and just general CRAP you have to go through?! Do you understand that all these drunks, stoners, and just general asses completely stress me out every freaking night?! It wouldn't even BE so bad if you'd schedule me with managers who actually do work- but half the time I get the lazy ones who just sit in the office all night....and then blame ME for not getting stuff done. I'm aware that I was superwoman BEFORE I got pregnant, but I huff and puff bringing up a box of syrup now!!! I'm just glad I've got two backline people who are strong, efficient men who are more than willing to help me out otherwise nothing could get done! I even understand that no one's math is better than mine and when I work, its the only time the drawer isn't short- but come on: I can't be the ONLY person capable of overnights. WHY can't I get morning shift? You give it to all these new people but I've been BEGGING for it for freaking AGES! I hate you. I really, really do.

To OH's Mom:

I'm sure you think you will be in as much control over this LO as you are with OH's first son but I just want you to know, that in all honesty, you definitely will NOT. I'm not lazy like OH's first baby mama, and I fully intend to take care of my OWN child. Also, I hate the way every time you get a hold of someone's baby, you turn them into these ultra needy children who MUST be coddled consistently to be able to go to sleep! Do you realize how freaking LONG it took me to get my godson back to normal?! Not to mention, I've seen you with OH's son: you let the child walk all over you!! Half the time, I have to step in just so he doesn't talk to you like he's YOUR caregiver! If I didn't, you'd be dealing with twice as many tantrums as you do now!

To OH's first baby mama:

I hate you and you are useless. You shouldn't be allowed to have children. You haven't worked in 6 years and you think everyone is supposed to just take care of you for the rest of your life. You won't even ATTEMPT to find a job to take care of your kids. Your sister is fresh out of prison (5 years!) and SHE even has a job!!! Oh, and I wish you would discipline your daughter so that she would stop biting, kicking, and hitting your first born....but of course, like an idiot, you just think its funny. Violence, at any age, is NOT funny!!! Also, I have NO idea where you think you can comment on the weight I'VE gained when YOU are 3 times my size!!! Why don't you just do everyone a favor and give up custody? Your first born doesn't even want to live with you- he cries at the THOUGHT of having to go back there...and BEGS us to come live here and go to school here! If it were totally up to him, he'd probably only see you 3-4 times a year! When your first born dislikes living with you that much, it MUST mean there is something wrong with you. You suck and I want to punch you in your face.

Ok...I think I'm done :haha:

Thanks for that....I feel SO much better :D


----------



## mysteriouseye

To my SIL - DO NOT TRY AND FORCE ME TO HAVE YOU AS A BRIDESMAID!! Bridesmaids are chosen by the bride, it is not something you ask to be!! xx


----------



## jd11

Dear customers who do their shopping at the supermarket i work at,

Winter has just started and for once it is actually colder than usual earlier than usual meaning people are get colds and flu and whatever nasty germ going around. I understand everyone has to get food etc especially when sick, but spare a thought for all the people serving you or touching products you have touched. Cover your damn mouth when coughing your damn guts up!! It is highly disgusting and unhygienic. Too the parents of sick kids why on earth would you let them run around the store like noone owns them???? coughing and wiping their snotty lil noses with their hands and then touching everything including the fresh fruit and vege. Seriously how hard is it to have some common sense and use basic hygiene. I am pregnant and i can not afford to take time off from a germ you have passed on to me from not covering your mouth when coughing. And if you are as sick as you sound why are you even out spreading your germs. You pass these germs onto others and they may even have loved ones in their house that aren't capable of fending off germs as fast as you (newborns, elderly or someone with a comprimised immune system)


----------



## Rigi.kun

To my cat: Yes the dog has puppy milk in his box, No that does not mean that you can jump in the box with him to have some.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dear OH, I have worked 2 overnight shifts on top of my full time job this week while nearly 6 months pregnant, and have another one tonight. You on the other hand have 2 days off work... So NO the vacuuming is not 'my job', I might have done it all in the past but our vacuum is heavy and I am exhausted! My 5ft2, 53yr old mother has come round to help me with it recently.. don't you think that's YOUR job?? 

Oh and it was very sweet of you to plan me a complicated meal the other night... but as soon as you rang from work saying you were feeling poorly, I knew I'd end up doing the work. THat is why I suggested I make something easy and that we postpone it.. but NO you INSISTED you were 'treating me'. Low and behold 20 mins after you start cooking you are 'too dizzy' and have to lie down. So I have to take over the 4 pan AND oven extravaganza that has exploded in our kitchen and cook til after 9pm (after working overnight then a full day's work + extra training) at which point you Are MIRACULOUSLY well enough to come downstairs and eat it. 

YES it was good, but I would have rather put an oven pizza in and gone to bed!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh and I washed up all the pans, chopping boards, scales, knives etc and cleaned the hob.. so why are the plates and oven dish you said you'd take care of still in the sink? It makes me feel sick looking and old food you know this!


----------



## MoonShadow14

I LOVE this thread!

I have a few:

Dear OH
I love you dearly but if you smack our son again out of frustration and lack of patience I will kick you in the testicles so hard that you will not need the snip and they will have to be retrieved from your throat, which I have already warned you about.
Also out your f**king phone DOWN! Your hand is like a claw!!
No, my hormones are not making me cranky, I finally have the fight back in me that I had when we first met but was worn down but your constant strops so yes, I answer back like I used to. 

To others:
NO! I will not be getting rid of my dogs! Why would I? I didnt take any advice when pregnant with DS and they have been with me for 10 years now and are the sweetest dogs ever
Also, yes I am bottle feeding again! Ring Social Services coz Im not breast feeding! 
DO NOT touch my stomach. I am aware I am overweight and I am very self conscious about my belly and the fat that is there, putting your hands on it is not allowed!!
DO NOT ask me personal questions like, was it planned (yes it f**ling was), are you hoping for a girl (healthy and get what we are given and actually its a boy!), no I dont have piles!, no not breast feeding and stop tutting, yes I will be returning to work (mortgage plays huge part in our lives sadly).


----------



## MoonShadow14

Katia-xO said:


> To my mother:
> 
> My child is NOT calling you Mammy, its too close to mummy and mama! And also when I lose my Grandma that I called G-mama, it doesn't mean you can now just decide my baby is calling you G-mama. it's still raw and hearing the name spoken upsets me. So no, you're not being called that - you can be Grandma like we agreed. When I tell you my G-mama isn't being replaced you don't need to act like a sulky child and shout "whatever!" and say I don't let you do anything, seriously?! :dohh:

Really? She suggested that coz thats just creepy?!


----------



## MamaHix1409

Dear boss, 

Bite me. 

No love, Me.


----------



## Sapphire83

Dear DHL, 
Will you deliver my package already??!


----------



## mummyat18

what a good post idea. 

to my brothers gf.... please keep your opinions to yourself, just cause my brothers dating you doesn't mean i have to like you. my job as his sister is to hope the best for him and put up with you. not like you and suddenly want to go shopping with you and ps. yeah i know my shirt doesnt fit im pregnant. at least my clothes are tight cause i have a child growing in me, not cause im in denial about my size and buy clothes clearly to small for me. ps. just by clothes that fit you, who cares if there from a plus size store.

to society... does it look like i care what you think? 

to my OH's cousin.... seriously if you told any women she was being a pussy because of labour pains i would seriously look into letting the emergency room on the first floor know where your gonna be when you say it. 

to my OH... umm sex please? and i swear if you mention the fact i gained weight one more time i will not put you down as the father of this child and make you pay child support so your childs mom can go get a gym membership. lol

to my mother in law........ please please please do not repeat yourself again. i can handle a story 3 times but after that its really hard to keep in telling you that youve already told me this 3 times and i still dont really care that picture on fb is hilarious. and i really dont need to walk down 3 flights of stairs to see it. its not that important lol


----------



## miss cakes

dear FOB can you fuckoff and vanish until after the baby is born and i can tolerate you again and by the way you make me cringe (oh wait i have said that to his face already) 
to my darling mother can you stop giving me shit advice that went out of date 20 years ago its been ages since you had a baby and you have clearly forgotten what it was ever like thankyou :)


----------



## MoonShadow14

....


----------



## mysteriouseye

Dear hayfever, you are not welcome!! GO AWAY!! :(


----------



## Strike

Dear SIL - Just because your friend was told she was having a girl and then ended up with a boy does not mean the same will happen to us, even though your grandmother, who has never been wrong with her guesses (You know she has a 50/50 chance of guessing right each time, right?), has pulled on her old-world knowledge and determined we are having a boy. Scans are a helluva lot more accurate nowadays and we have at least one more before the birth anyway.

To MIL -- Stop f'in asking if I have felt the baby! This is mine and DH's baby and it is a very special thing. We don't have to tell you every little detail and every time something new happens!

To certain coworkers - I just spent last week doing three weeks worth of work so that I could go to Germany for two weeks and put my focus on my courses. All that I ask is that you do the few things I asked of you, which I would have asked you to do anyway, so that everything gets done that needs doing. I don't appreciate looking like a douche and having to call back home in the evenings, when I should be studying, because you aren't getting things done on time. Having a reporter e-mail and call me is NOT COOL!

To my OH -- Please, please, please!!!! have the house in a better state than I left it. Please do the laundry, please water the plants, please take out the garbage and empty the fridge of rotten or expired food, and maybe this time get me a little something to say how much you missed me? I am not on a vacation here and, even when I do get time to explore, I really don't want to, because I don't have you here enjoying it with me. I just want some sign that you feel the same way.


----------



## Emerald87

Sapphire83 said:


> Dear DHL,
> Will you deliver my package already??!

Saph, you know DHL stands for _Dick Heads Limited_, right? You're not getting your package any time soon...


----------



## Rigi.kun

To the rotten school kids: Get the F-k out of my yard and don't f-king come back! My gate is shut for a reason and there is no reason why you should be in my yard. I don't care if you think my puppy is cute, go get your own bloody dog!


----------



## miss cakes

Rigi.kun said:


> To the rotten school kids: Get the F-k out of my yard and don't f-king come back! My gate is shut for a reason and there is no reason why you should be in my yard. I don't care if you think my puppy is cute, go get your own bloody dog!

you really love kids then? hahahahaha :p


----------



## Emerald87

miss cakes said:


> Rigi.kun said:
> 
> 
> To the rotten school kids: Get the F-k out of my yard and don't f-king come back! My gate is shut for a reason and there is no reason why you should be in my yard. I don't care if you think my puppy is cute, go get your own bloody dog!
> 
> you really love kids then? hahahahaha :pClick to expand...

I was thinking of an old guy (picture Clint Eastwood) on the porch mumbling "where's my shotgun..." *spits*

LOL Rigi not a pay out of you, just what came to mind. Kids should be educated not to frikkin trespass.


----------



## Rigi.kun

miss cakes said:


> Rigi.kun said:
> 
> 
> To the rotten school kids: Get the F-k out of my yard and don't f-king come back! My gate is shut for a reason and there is no reason why you should be in my yard. I don't care if you think my puppy is cute, go get your own bloody dog!
> 
> you really love kids then? hahahahaha :pClick to expand...

Oh yeah totally, other peoples teenage problems bring the sunshine to my day... not :rofl:

Oh and to my dog: please stop pissing on the floor, thank you


----------



## ChesMik4eva

To my recently knocked up friend: You NEED to take your effin' prenatals. Don't listen to your dipshit boyfriend who says they cause "depression", they are natural for god's sake and contain vital folic acid for you developing baby!


----------



## MoonShadow14

Removed


----------



## Rigi.kun

MoonShadow14 said:


> Really P***ed this morning!
> 
> Dear OH
> Do not stay up watching football and stupid car programmes then whinge you are tired when DS wakes up early in the morning! Also remember being a father us a Full Time job, not just between the hours of 8am - 7pm when you are go gently at work for the majority of that time! Also practice what you preach, don't tell DS off for 'not listening or doing as he was asked' when I have asked you repeatedly for the the last 3 f**king weeks to do something for me and it still hasn't been done, so once again
> , I've done it myself and hurt my back again!
> Also if you do not stop snoring, I will shove 2 Tampax up your nose!!

Men make me laugh. We have a 12 week old German Shepherd Puppy who I recon is like a toddler in regards to how much attention you need to give them. My DF is constantly complaining about how tired the dog is making him feel and how naughty the dog is, I just keep reminding him that the dog is better behaved and easier to look after then a toddler.


----------



## Sapphire83

Emerald87 said:


> Sapphire83 said:
> 
> 
> Dear DHL,
> Will you deliver my package already??!
> 
> Saph, you know DHL stands for _Dick Heads Limited_, right? You're not getting your package any time soon...Click to expand...


Seriously... It's been two weeks now and I want my goodies!! :brat:


----------



## Jessica Fern

My life really isn't your business. You may be my mother, may be my daughter's grandmother, but I do not have to let you know every word that passes between me and my husband.


----------



## Gabber

To my co-worker: Please do not refer to my unborn baby as a "monster" and please do not tell me loudly in front of the whole office that a dress will not fit my "huge, momma boobs" when I hold it up. You are loud, obnoxious, immature, unprofessional and totally out of line. I hope karma bights you in the ass when you are pregnant and someone offends you.


----------



## Lisa40

To my sister, yes you may have a child already and you have been through what I have yet to come but please let me make my own decisions, yes reusable cloth nappies 'may' be more work but I'm not a lazy b&@ch & maybe reusable did your son no harm but he is 4 1/2 and still has to put one on to poop!
Yes the pram I have chosen is large and heavy, but we have an estate car and do not live in a second floor flat like you... Yes I'm going to attempt to breastfeed and I do not need to know that it hurt you worse than the birth, that you'd never do it again (she managed less than a day) and that bottle feeding did your son no harm... Maybe it didn't but he has severe allergies, asthma and is a terrible eater!
Yes you may still be sleeping in the same bed as your son and didn't spend any money on a nursery and feel it's not done him any harm, but we want our child to have their own space as well as us and dont want to share our bed. Your child is clingy whiny fussy with food as you give him whatever he wants as you don't want him to feel he had a 'bad' childhood but we want our daughter to be respectful, know her boundaries and realise that there are consequences to her behaviour... This does not mean that my daughter won't have any fun!!

Finally if we do manage to bring up a well behaved child do not say it's because she's a girl & yours is rude and I'll behaved because that's what boys are like and there's nothing you can do about it! There is... You just don't do it!

Ooohhhh that feels better

x


----------



## Lisa40

Oh & to my mother, just because we are having a girl does not mean that every single thing we buy has to be pink, I appreciate your gifts but please don't get in a huff when I tell you that we'd also like to dress her in bright colours & maybe even some blue from time to time!!


----------



## gamblesrh

Lisa40 said:


> Oh & to my mother, just because we are having a girl does not mean that every single thing we buy has to be pink, I appreciate your gifts but please don't get in a huff when I tell you that we'd also like to dress her in bright colours & maybe even some blue from time to time!!

That's kinda along the lines of what my mother in law is doing with ours, she has another granddaughter and she is in to all of this princess crap. My mother in law told me the other day that my daughter needs a princess chair for the beach and got mad because I said I already know which one I want her to have and was getting it when my husband got paid, I don't mind the princess stuff but when you have one grandchild who has all of it and it makes you sick when you look at it in stores you tend to go a different way with things like that for your daughter.


----------



## babyquiros812

MoonShadow14 said:


> Really P***ed this morning!
> 
> Dear OH
> Do not stay up watching football and stupid car programmes then whinge you are tired when DS wakes up early in the morning! Also remember being a father us a Full Time job, not just between the hours of 8am - 7pm when you are go gently at work for the majority of that time! Also practice what you preach, don't tell DS off for 'not listening or doing as he was asked' when I have asked you repeatedly for the the last 3 f**king weeks to do something for me and it still hasn't been done, so once again
> , I've done it myself and hurt my back again!
> Also if you do not stop snoring, I will shove 2 Tampax up your nose!!

Okay, Im new to this site and blogging all together for that fact but I am curious. I assume "OH" has something to do with your husband and "DS" is yor childs initials?? Not sure but after reading your post, I feel a rant comin on and want to use proper blog etiquette. Can you help me? Men just don't think and if they do, its impossibly simple minded! I am a mother of 2 girls and a husband with another child on the way!


----------



## babyquiros812

Wow...sounds like my husband! Really! Mine complains about working 1 FT job. Complains when he goes to the doctor with me because he is tired or hungry or could be cutting the grass right now...really? ASSHOLE!!! The other day I went to ER concerned about possible toxo exposure from a stray his sister brought us to foster and he was inconvenienced and going to be tired for the next day. After that, I politely told him that hopefully he will be able to schedule in some time for his sons BIRTH!!!! If not, dont worry about it, we miss Texas anyways. Too harsh? Oh well. He has fried my sympathy chip to smitherines!


----------



## lemongrass

babyquiros812 said:


> MoonShadow14 said:
> 
> 
> Really P***ed this morning!
> 
> Dear OH
> Do not stay up watching football and stupid car programmes then whinge you are tired when DS wakes up early in the morning! Also remember being a father us a Full Time job, not just between the hours of 8am - 7pm when you are go gently at work for the majority of that time! Also practice what you preach, don't tell DS off for 'not listening or doing as he was asked' when I have asked you repeatedly for the the last 3 f**king weeks to do something for me and it still hasn't been done, so once again
> , I've done it myself and hurt my back again!
> Also if you do not stop snoring, I will shove 2 Tampax up your nose!!
> 
> Okay, Im new to this site and blogging all together for that fact but I am curious. I assume "OH" has something to do with your husband and "DS" is yor childs initials?? Not sure but after reading your post, I feel a rant comin on and want to use proper blog etiquette. Can you help me? Men just don't think and if they do, its impossibly simple minded! I am a mother of 2 girls and a husband with another child on the way!Click to expand...

OH- other half, DS- dear son
this link has all the help you'll need interpreting all the abbreviations! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## teenah99

To one of the doctor's that I work with - you are an effing moron and I hate you. Stop lying about giving me paperwork, giving me the SAME paperwork over and over again, and making rude semi-sexual comments toward me! You are a fat, pervvy loser.

To my damn government job - I HATE YOU! I hate working here every damn day, because you are all wasteful idiots. I only keep this job because of the lousy economy, and the fact that I have bills.

To the DAMN SOUTHERN UNITED STATES - I HATE YOU! I hate living here and I HATE the supposed "southern charm" you are all just nosey, racist, assholes. I cannot wait to leave this place once my husband gets stationed somewhere else. Also, STOP CALLING ME A YANKEE...I am from California you idiots! Also, local cops, stop pulling me over because I have Colorado plates, it's annoying and rude. AND PEOPLE, learn to effing drive. I am so sick of almost dying eachtime I enter my car. Red lights mean STOP. 

To the whores who look at my husband and then at me - YEAH, he picked ME BITCHES! He's smoking hot, and HE IS WITH ME! I might not look that great right now, but he thinks I am beautiful. We spend every moment together and have a blast! WE ARE IN LOVE. 

To the assholes at my husbands evil job - eff off! Stop hating on my husband because he is a smokin hot bodybuilder who doesn't drink, smoke, eat poorly or cheat on his wife. HE DOESN'T WANT TO GO TO STRIP CLUBS AND GET KICKED OUT OF OUR HOME LIKE YOU! 

To the entire southern population - NO WE DON'T LIKE IT HERE AND YES, WE ARE STUCK UP...BECAUSE WE'RE BETTER THAN YOU. Also, most of you hillbillies didn't even go to college so stop wearing college team apparel and shouting things about college teams like you're an alumni.

To my mother - thanks for not ever calling me to see how I am doing...I guess I shouldn't be shocked, as you abandoned your kids for drugs during our childhood...THANKS AGAIN FOR THAT! Great role model! You ARE NOT MY CHILD'S GRANDMOTHER!

To the economy - thanks for punishing hardworking people - I can't even refinance my house for a better interest rate because of the tight rules. FUCK OFF. 

To the people who roll their eyes at me for being so happy about my pregnancy - you're all twats.


----------



## heyyydayyy

To my best friend: I love you so much and you have been supportive of me more than any other friend has. But PLEASE stop touching my belly! It's barely any bigger!! And don't ask your boyfriend if HE WANTS to touch my belly! You should be asking me if it's okay first...which it's not!


----------



## Rigi.kun

To the girl on fb: Stop being so negative about suggestions people are giving you. You obviously need to go see a support person and get your life back on track before you can get a partner that will love you and your son. Because at the moment if you do find someone they're probably going to be abusive and damage your son.

To the bank: Why do you have to be so mean? We really need a car and you declining us is not helping. I hate you


----------



## mysteriouseye

Dearest 18 year old sister, could you please refrain from shouting at the top of your lungs and turning everything into a big out of proportion argument everytime someone approaches you about something that is wrong!! Those Hickey marks that your boyfriend keeps leaving on your neck makes your look cheap and tacky!! When you get a REAL job I can assure you that your boss would not be happy with you walking around on your neck!! Please can you listen to what mum says without shouting at the top of your lungs like a child! When mum is looking after my baby I do not want you shouting around my kid like that, it makes you look like a giant ape. Also maturity is not something that instantly happens at an age, so when someone is commenting on how immature you are being when you are throwing a stupid hissy fit, coming out with 'IMMATURE, HOW AM I IMMATURE IM 18' just makes you look like a fool, maturity is something that comes with a person, NOT with age. If you want to proove you are mature, start acting like an adult!!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Also dear sister, how do you honestly think I can trust you with my baby, when you chucked our little 12 year old Autistic sister down the stairs and beat her up, then instead of admit your in the wrong, turn around and say 'she deserved it she was annoying me'... and then you want to be left with my baby ON YOUR OWN? over my dead body!!


----------



## MizzPodd

teenah99 said:


> To one of the doctor's that I work with - you are an effing moron and I hate you. Stop lying about giving me paperwork, giving me the SAME paperwork over and over again, and making rude semi-sexual comments toward me! You are a fat, pervvy loser.
> 
> To my damn government job - I HATE YOU! I hate working here every damn day, because you are all wasteful idiots. I only keep this job because of the lousy economy, and the fact that I have bills.
> 
> To the DAMN SOUTHERN UNITED STATES - I HATE YOU! I hate living here and I HATE the supposed "southern charm" you are all just nosey, racist, assholes. I cannot wait to leave this place once my husband gets stationed somewhere else. Also, STOP CALLING ME A YANKEE...I am from California you idiots! Also, local cops, stop pulling me over because I have Colorado plates, it's annoying and rude. AND PEOPLE, learn to effing drive. I am so sick of almost dying eachtime I enter my car. Red lights mean STOP.
> 
> To the whores who look at my husband and then at me - YEAH, he picked ME BITCHES! He's smoking hot, and HE IS WITH ME! I might not look that great right now, but he thinks I am beautiful. We spend every moment together and have a blast! WE ARE IN LOVE.
> 
> To the assholes at my husbands evil job - eff off! Stop hating on my husband because he is a smokin hot bodybuilder who doesn't drink, smoke, eat poorly or cheat on his wife. HE DOESN'T WANT TO GO TO STRIP CLUBS AND GET KICKED OUT OF OUR HOME LIKE YOU!
> 
> To the entire southern population - NO WE DON'T LIKE IT HERE AND YES, WE ARE STUCK UP...BECAUSE WE'RE BETTER THAN YOU. Also, most of you hillbillies didn't even go to college so stop wearing college team apparel and shouting things about college teams like you're an alumni.
> 
> To my mother - thanks for not ever calling me to see how I am doing...I guess I shouldn't be shocked, as you abandoned your kids for drugs during our childhood...THANKS AGAIN FOR THAT! Great role model! You ARE NOT MY CHILD'S GRANDMOTHER!
> 
> To the economy - thanks for punishing hardworking people - I can't even refinance my house for a better interest rate because of the tight rules. FUCK OFF.
> 
> To the people who roll their eyes at me for being so happy about my pregnancy - you're all twats.

Hey! I was with you up until the southern states part. I am from Georgia, but I can say with proud confidence that I am NOTHING like most of the southerners. I grew up there, and experienced soooooooo much racism throughout my life... I thought it was all about hospitality but that is a bunch of bull. I lived in the suburbs and when I tell people where I am from, they don't believe me because of the way I talk. I don't have a southern accent and they think I am from the west or north! LOL So I do think that is kinda cool right? :) 

My family is stationed in NC and I HATE it too!! It is so country!! OMG I understand your aggravation. I guess I did not grow up in the "true south" whatever that is. I am from Atlanta LOL:haha: proud Georgia Peach :happydance:

Great rant!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## babyquiros812

MizzPodd said:


> Hey! I was with you up until the southern states part. I am from Georgia, but I can say with proud confidence that I am NOTHING like most of the southerners. I grew up there, and experienced soooooooo much racism throughout my life... I thought it was all about hospitality but that is a bunch of bull. I lived in the suburbs and when I tell people where I am from, they don't believe me because of the way I talk. I don't have a southern accent and they think I am from the west or north! LOL So I do think that is kinda cool right? :)
> 
> My family is stationed in NC and I HATE it too!! It is so country!! OMG I understand your aggravation. I guess I did not grow up in the "true south" whatever that is. I am from Atlanta LOL:haha: proud Georgia Peach :happydance:
> 
> Great rant!:thumbup::thumbup:

Well, I was born and raised in Texas and have lived in MN, IA and now FL. I felt rejected when I lived up north. Looking back, I dont think it was that I was rejected, it was more of the fact that I didnt know how things worked up there and I couldnt fit in with the flow. I will tell you though that whether I am in FL, MN, IA, TX, CA or OK, there are dumb drivers EVERYWHERE! To me it sounds more of a personal attack than a general statement for every driver in that state. Its really easy to quickly categorize people when your not from that place but I bet if you give it a chance, you will catch on and it wont be so bad. Good luck to ya! Remember to kill em with kindness!


----------



## LillyLee

babyquiros812 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I was with you up until the southern states part. I am from Georgia, but I can say with proud confidence that I am NOTHING like most of the southerners. I grew up there, and experienced soooooooo much racism throughout my life... I thought it was all about hospitality but that is a bunch of bull. I lived in the suburbs and when I tell people where I am from, they don't believe me because of the way I talk. I don't have a southern accent and they think I am from the west or north! LOL So I do think that is kinda cool right? :)
> 
> My family is stationed in NC and I HATE it too!! It is so country!! OMG I understand your aggravation. I guess I did not grow up in the "true south" whatever that is. I am from Atlanta LOL:haha: proud Georgia Peach :happydance:
> 
> Great rant!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Well, I was born and raised in Texas and have lived in MN, IA and now FL. I felt rejected when I lived up north. Looking back, I dont think it was that I was rejected, it was more of the fact that I didnt know how things worked up there and I couldnt fit in with the flow. I will tell you though that whether I am in FL, MN, IA, TX, CA or OK, there are dumb drivers EVERYWHERE! To me it sounds more of a personal attack than a general statement for every driver in that state. Its really easy to quickly categorize people when your not from that place but I bet if you give it a chance, you will catch on and it wont be so bad. Good luck to ya! Remember to kill em with kindness!Click to expand...

I grew up in Texas and I've lived in LA, TX, CO, CA, WY, and now FL. The only thing I liked about CA was the fact that semi's had to do 10 under the speed limit. In CO everyone called me Paula Dean because of my "accent" which really hurt my feelings so I harbor some bad feelings toward Coloradins, also they hog the left lane and don't effectively pass anyone. In FL I wish I could tell people to use their blinkers please and not speed up and ignore me trying to merge when I'm actually driving according to the laws of the road and using my turn signals ARGH!


----------



## MizzPodd

babyquiros812 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Hey! I was with you up until the southern states part. I am from Georgia, but I can say with proud confidence that I am NOTHING like most of the southerners. I grew up there, and experienced soooooooo much racism throughout my life... I thought it was all about hospitality but that is a bunch of bull. I lived in the suburbs and when I tell people where I am from, they don't believe me because of the way I talk. I don't have a southern accent and they think I am from the west or north! LOL So I do think that is kinda cool right? :)
> 
> My family is stationed in NC and I HATE it too!! It is so country!! OMG I understand your aggravation. I guess I did not grow up in the "true south" whatever that is. I am from Atlanta LOL:haha: proud Georgia Peach :happydance:
> 
> Great rant!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Well, I was born and raised in Texas and have lived in MN, IA and now FL. I felt rejected when I lived up north. Looking back, I dont think it was that I was rejected, it was more of the fact that I didnt know how things worked up there and I couldnt fit in with the flow. I will tell you though that whether I am in FL, MN, IA, TX, CA or OK, there are dumb drivers EVERYWHERE! To me it sounds more of a personal attack than a general statement for every driver in that state. Its really easy to quickly categorize people when your not from that place but I bet if you give it a chance, you will catch on and it wont be so bad. Good luck to ya! Remember to kill em with kindness!Click to expand...

I did not write the rant, I was just responding too because I am from the South and grew up there; born and raised. However, I have experienced the same things she is referring to so depending on where you are from will you only form your personal opinions.... My mom says every time she travels up north, people drive crazy. So it is just something that people say if they don't know about the culture that well. M Hubby is from the north and he says that he likes the south better. It is all in the eye of the beholder. People have different opinions, and they are entitled to them.
I have lived in OK and felt extremely rejected, but I honestly expected it. I have traveled around the states and actually out of country so I have a broad range on different cultures. I appreciate everybody's experiences and just tend to ignore the ignorant ones because that is the usual stance people make when they are uncomfortable about something. I agreed with her rant, except for the southern states insult, which I told her I did not agree with. :) Hello, I am a Georgia Peach Loud and Proud!:happydance: I wouldn't insult my own place of origin.:wacko::winkwink:


----------



## babyquiros812

I got your pm. I somehow posted on the wrong message (Im new) but regardless I am not trying to point blame or shame, just sayin : )


----------



## mysteriouseye

Time stop going so freakin slow!!


----------



## MizzPodd

babyquiros812 said:


> I got your pm. I somehow posted on the wrong message (Im new) but regardless I am not trying to point blame or shame, just sayin : )

Gotcha! :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## babyquiros812

mysteriouseye said:


> Time stop going so freakin slow!!

Where did you get your celestial banner? I love it, its beautiful, so is the name Esmee! :winkwink:


----------



## miss cakes

to my ex self pity makes me sick i will kick you in the balls if you continue to annoy me with it and give you something to feel sorry for yourself about that is all


----------



## dannyo

I have an obsession with shouting "You did this to me!" at my boyfriend >.>


----------



## Emerald87

babyquiros812 said:


> Well, I was born and raised in Texas and have lived in MN, IA and now FL. I felt rejected when I lived up north. Looking back, I dont think it was that I was rejected, it was more of the fact that I didnt know how things worked up there and I couldnt fit in with the flow. I will tell you though that whether I am in FL, MN, IA, TX, CA or OK, there are dumb drivers EVERYWHERE! To me it sounds more of a personal attack than a general statement for every driver in that state. Its really easy to quickly categorize people when your not from that place but I bet if you give it a chance, you will catch on and it wont be so bad. Good luck to ya! Remember to kill em with kindness!

Welcome to BnB!!

And welcome to the rant thread - don't feel personally attacked, please. This is the unique thread where we come to say exactly what we want without it being a personal attack or to be judged. Promise.

Keep in mind though, this thread is the exception to the rule ;) Many other threads will sadly turn into an area of personal attack, but somehow we've managed to isolate this one from the hate.

Join in on the fun! What grates on your nerves?


----------



## Themonkey

Things/people:

-If you don't like the name options I've chosen tough luck. My baby not yours I will not be going with some uber trendy cutesy pop culture name. I will also not be going with a family name. I don't care if its tradition my child is an individual. So 

-Don't ask me what it is. It's a baby as soon as I know gender trust me it will be publicly posted and folks will be notified. 

-Do not grab at my belly. Unless you helped with the making it's a hands off situation. If you ask nice maybe but don't presume. 

-Friends we can talk about something other than pregnancy its ok. 

Finally 

-Milf jokes are lame


----------



## C_baby

*To my eldest brother* - you are a dick. You're 43 and you've deleted me off facebook - seriously grow the fuck up. I didn't attend your child's birthday party because i wasn't sent an invite until 2 days before and i was WORKING, it was a party for 6 year olds do you think she even cared i wasn't there. I sent a present - which by the way i never even got a thank you for, neither did i get thanked for your wife's birthday present or yours, your wife's and your 2 children's Christmas presents. The fact you didn't even acknowledge my OH with so much as a Christmas card never mind his children who live with us - makes me want to punch you in the face. I think you need to reassess the high horse you think you're on even our Mum thinks you're a selfish nob. 

*To My Brothers Wife* - Your message on my facebook announcement of my pregnancy at 21weeks of 'finally can give you out in the open congratulations' made me so mad. You hadn't given me ANY congratulations at all even though i rang my brother (on Mums pleading she said "i'm the bigger person") at 8 weeks and told him. Neither of you have so much enquired about me or the baby and still haven't, pretending to care to impress people on facebook makes me so cross. Oh and you're welcome for you birthday present. 

*Darling 14 year old step daughter* - stop sighing it's doing my head in. Tiding your room is not a chore that's benefiting any one but you so stop moaning at being asked to hoover because 'you already have to tidy your room'. You've just asked for £30 to go shopping with your friend and to go on a £120 school trip, actually helping out will not kill you. In fact it'd probably make me less likely to strange you to death. 

*Dearest Mother* - I love you but calling the name i like for the baby 'hideous' is going abit too far.

*To the people at Orange mobile AND Axa Insurance* - how about you just do things right the first time, i don't appreciate having to ring up like 3 times and being told that 'Oh yeah the first person you spoke to has done it wrong'.


----------



## Lola90

My dear dear friends, *STOP* asking me how "terrified" or "nervous" about labour I am!! I get it!! Baby coming out of vagina - probably painful. 

I don't need to be regailed with stories about how your mother was in labour for 487 days and the baby had to come out of her ear without an epidural. (maybe a little exaggerated) but PLEASE! Enough!


----------



## gamblesrh

Lola90 said:


> My dear dear friends, *STOP* asking me how "terrified" or "nervous" about labour I am!! I get it!! Baby coming out of vagina - probably painful.
> 
> I don't need to be regailed with stories about how your mother was in labour for 487 days and the baby had to come out of her ear without an epidural. (maybe a little exaggerated) but PLEASE! Enough!

How can she be in labor for 487 days when you not even pregnant that long?


----------



## Lola90

I was joking :winkwink:


----------



## Jslyn9996

gamblesrh said:


> Lola90 said:
> 
> 
> My dear dear friends, *STOP* asking me how "terrified" or "nervous" about labour I am!! I get it!! Baby coming out of vagina - probably painful.
> 
> I don't need to be regailed with stories about how your mother was in labour for 487 days and the baby had to come out of her ear without an epidural. (maybe a little exaggerated) but PLEASE! Enough!
> 
> How can she be in labor for 487 days when you not even pregnant that long?Click to expand...

I think she was exagerating to get a point across of how bad/scary/painful people make it sound.. Just like we all know you cant give birth out of your ear.. 

I giggled when I read it 
:)


----------



## miss cakes

hahaha exaggerated but yh bloody annoying my pet hate when people go on they were in labour for a week what they really mean is they had braxton hicks for a week lol x


----------



## gamblesrh

miss cakes said:


> hahaha exaggerated but yh bloody annoying my pet hate when people go on they were in labour for a week what they really mean is they had braxton hicks for a week lol x

With my last one had bra ton hicks like crazy for a month and they finally induced me at 39 weeks because of how much pressure I had down there


----------



## weebun

To my partners Mother, I don't like you, I will be civil and polite for your sons benefit not yours, you are a manipulative, knife twisting, trouble making B*&^%. you will never be left alone to look after my children, and I will not be staying out of your way to suit you when you want to visit. I don't hate anyone, but I don't trust you and dislike you a lot. you say nasty little things like your son has one child and one on the way, well he has a step son as well, and you only ask how the baby is and the baby that is on the way is, well there is another child in this house, his step son, and the baby on the way is being carried by me and I'm fine thanks... you nasty horrible person.

This thread is fantastic.


----------



## colourful20

MoonShadow14 said:


> Really P***ed this morning!
> 
> Also if you do not stop snoring, I will shove 2 Tampax up your nose!!

I pinch my OH's nose. He splutters a bit then turns over and then stops snoring! Give it a go lol :haha:


----------



## miss cakes

stop asking me when im due its none of your damn business!


----------



## lambchops

NO! i STILL havent decided whether im finding out what they are yet. Same as yesterday i hadnt decided, and tomorrow i probably still wont have decided, but yeh, keep asking me just incase!!! 

And to my lovely too caring friend, i told you 4 weeks ago my 20 week scan was towards the end of july. Texting me every few days to see if ive had it yet to each time be met with the response 'no, its not till the end of July' wont make it actually be the end of July any quicker, THANKYOU!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dear wine which has been sitting on our wine rack since January... stop looking at me!!!


----------



## gamblesrh

AngelofTroy said:


> Dear wine which has been sitting on our wine rack since January... stop looking at me!!!

My husband, me, and our kids are going to the beach for a week in 6 days and my husband has already said he's drinking while we are there which I'm not to happy about, but I'll be fine,I'll make up for it next year when I'm not pregnant.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Dear SIL to be, stop telling me I look small for 25 weeks!! The doctor has already told me at my 25 week appointment that my baby was a healthy sized baby and that I ive kept in good shape for how many weeks I am. He also told me that gaining only 3lbs is fine!! So leave me alone and stop accusing me of not eating properly!!


----------



## miss cakes

dear sister thankyou somuch for tagging me all the pictures of your hen night which i couldnt attend and showing me what a wonderful time you all had on the booze up i couldnt join in with very considerate well done you by the way your a cow!!


----------



## auntylolo

To pretty much everyone - you are all pissing me off!
I know it's just my hormones so I'm trying to bite my tongue, but every time someone says something to me, I have to stop myself giving a catty answer back to them:blush:
And yes, I know I'm getting a proper bump - it's cos I'm f*cking pregnant!


----------



## Chezzz

Dear mum, you might be a massive help. but dont ever think ill be leaving my baby with you and your druggie boyfriend ever.
and also, you dont like the name weve picked for a girl.. 
you'll live, this is MY baby.. and just for the record. I HATE the name you chose for me :) 

Auntie - I know you want another baby. but its my time. and yes i have a little bump. dont think you can just touch it when you feel like..
And stop commenting on EVERY single thing i write on facebook.
yes i came home to a tidy room, and a made bed and posted because i was so happy. no need to ask who did it for me.. it was gonna be the tidy room fairys was it?!! just so you know. it was obviously OH.. since I was at work.. which i inculded..!!! :growlmad:

the the women in the office at work - yes your pregnancy might of been easy. but if my doctor wants me to change my hours then you have to go with it.. and time off for emegancy scans are because i need them.. not because i want to be missing out on money.. im not sorry i had 3 weeks off. im 13 weeks and already counting down til mat leave so i never have to come back to your bitchy company ever again!

dear OH - if your 12 year old sister wants to be tagged in OUR scan pictures she can.. because shes so excited and she is the aunty.. who cares what you stupid dad says!!! its OUR baby no1 elses. and stop telling me how much you want it to come on your mates birthday. because I dont!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamblesrh

Chezzz said:


> Dear mum, you might be a massive help. but dont ever think ill be leaving my baby with you and your druggie boyfriend ever.
> and also, you dont like the name weve picked for a girl..
> you'll live, this is MY baby.. and just for the record. I HATE the name you chose for me :)
> 
> Auntie - I know you want another baby. but its my time. and yes i have a little bump. dont think you can just touch it when you feel like..
> And stop commenting on EVERY single thing i write on facebook.
> yes i came home to a tidy room, and a made bed and posted because i was so happy. no need to ask who did it for me.. it was gonna be the tidy room fairys was it?!! just so you know. it was obviously OH.. since I was at work.. which i inculded..!!! :growlmad:
> 
> the the women in the office at work - yes your pregnancy might of been easy. but if my doctor wants me to change my hours then you have to go with it.. and time off for emegancy scans are because i need them.. not because i want to be missing out on money.. im not sorry i had 3 weeks off. im 13 weeks and already counting down til mat leave so i never have to come back to your bitchy company ever again!
> 
> dear OH - if your 12 year old sister wants to be tagged in OUR scan pictures she can.. because shes so excited and she is the aunty.. who cares what you stupid dad says!!! its OUR baby no1 elses. and stop telling me how much you want it to come on your mates birthday. because I dont!!!!!!!!


Your due 3 days before my birthday, and congrats


----------



## x-ginge-x

To everyone's opinions: I don't need to bloody hear them unless I ask, things have changed since you had a baby and I don't care if 'it was like that when you had so-and-so'. 

To OH's dad- I don't care if you don't like hermione I don't like your name but you don't hear me complaining, me and your ADOPTED son created this baby and that is the name we have chosen, don't like it? Tough Tit.

To the dog: your lucky your still alive for eating my galaxy, and haha for running away cos you got shouted at and my brother catching you, I hope that slap HURT!

To my body: please let me feel the damn baby move i'm 18 weeks now!

To the hospital: i'd like to know when my scan is soon and I don't mean the day before!


----------



## baiclaer

Green373 said:


> To my OH: i do not trust your family alone with the baby.

THIS exactly! They've already screwed up the two cousins with their negligent childcare. Turning on the tv to entertain a 2 yr old and 1 yr old while you're passed out in another room from drinking all night is NOT babysitting. Two years later you wonder why they're so badly behaved. Gee, that's a tough one.

Also to OH: Your grandmother will NEVER see this baby because she smokes like a chimney! Stop asking me to go back to her house when I ended up sick in the ER after the last time I was there. It's not going to happen.

If he were anything like his family at all I never would have gone on a second date.


----------



## smiller1404

Right now... Daddy can suck my my c**t!!!! You piss me off you pig headed f**king moron!!! Who doesnt wanna see therr baby on ultrasound after having two miscarriages? Who doesnt want to be there for the birth of their baby!! How bout you just have nothig to f**king do with it after its born?! I so badly want you to be a part of this but if i make you, your just gonna act like a miserable jack a$$ anyways... </3 breaks my f**king heart and im trying not to let you ruin it for me but you just are :'(


----------



## Rigi.kun

To Bumpy: you are allowed to arrive today, just letting you know :D


----------



## Lisa40

Awww good luck Rigi :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## MamaHix1409

Dear stand in bridesmaid from Sat. 

No im not being funny when i ask you not to smoke around me. Blowing smoke in my face isnt as hilarious as you think it is. Do it once more and i shall take you down, 28 weeks pregnant or not. I didnt quit smoking when we started trying for this baby so you could poison him instead. 

I hope your lungs fill with tar and you drown in your own mucus. 

Not one ounce of love, care, or even remote like. 

Me.


----------



## Sapphire83

emmipez1989 said:


> Dear stand in bridesmaid from Sat.
> 
> No im not being funny when i ask you not to smoke around me. Blowing smoke in my face isnt as hilarious as you think it is. Do it once more and i shall take you down, 28 weeks pregnant or not. I didnt quit smoking when we started trying for this baby so you could poison him instead.
> 
> I hope your lungs fill with tar and you drown in your own mucus.
> 
> Not one ounce of love, care, or even remote like.
> 
> Me.


Let's tackle the twat together!! :grr:


----------



## cookielucylou

I know this is a rant thread but i dont see how it is at all funny for smacking a dog?!?


----------



## MamaHix1409

cookielucylou said:


> I know this is a rant thread but i dont see how it is at all funny for smacking a dog?!?

What? :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Lola90

:roll:


----------



## Emerald87

cookielucylou said:


> I know this is a rant thread but i dont see how it is at all funny for smacking a dog?!?

Huh?


----------



## Lola90

x-ginge-x said:


> To everyone's opinions: I don't need to bloody hear them unless I ask, things have changed since you had a baby and I don't care if 'it was like that when you had so-and-so'.
> 
> To OH's dad- I don't care if you don't like hermione I don't like your name but you don't hear me complaining, me and your ADOPTED son created this baby and that is the name we have chosen, don't like it? Tough Tit.
> 
> *To the dog: your lucky your still alive for eating my galaxy, and haha for running away cos you got shouted at and my brother catching you, I hope that slap HURT!*
> 
> To my body: please let me feel the damn baby move i'm 18 weeks now!
> 
> To the hospital: i'd like to know when my scan is soon and I don't mean the day before!


I think she was referring to this. But to be quite honest my dog gets a smacked bum for stealing food. Especially chocolate, it can kill them.


----------



## Emerald87

But it's not like it was "haha I hit my dog for no reason"...

_ANYWAY _- back to it. Vents ahoy!


----------



## Lola90

lol I know! Hey ho! Let's rant rant rant!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Dear Fiance, I came home from work yesterday, made dinner.. and whilst you washed up I helped you by wiping down the tops cleaning the oven and drying up, so if your going to make yourself toast at 23:00 at night can you PLEASE CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF!! GRRRR


----------



## Lola90

Dear heartburn p*ss off. 
Dear baby - when you were a tiny nugget , it was cute. Now you are a PAPAYA, my bladder doesn't need you to kick it, punch it, roll on it, anything. Pipe down and move up!


----------



## Emerald87

Lola90 said:


> Dear heartburn p*ss off.
> Dear baby - when you were a tiny nugget , it was cute. Now you are a PAPAYA, my bladder doesn't need you to kick it, punch it, roll on it, anything. Pipe down and move up!

LOL honey... good catch with the edit!


----------



## Lola90

Haha thank you, thank you very much *bow*
Quite possibly *the* worst typo on this forum


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dear landlord, telling us that having a tiger picture up in our bedroom is bad luck in Chinese mythology and we should take it down for our sake and our baby's sake because it is too fierce for our 'birth animals' and we're putting our family in danger, then telling us about your friend's husband who died in a car crash a year after buying a tiger painting and trying to link those events together.... is quite frankly not acceptable 'chit chat' when you come to fix the radiator!! 

Dear OH, did you really have to take the picture down?? It's a beautiful picture that I treasure because you drew it for me when we first met and you were taking art classes. I know he freaked you out but it's just silly superstition!


----------



## Emerald87

Lola90 said:


> Haha thank you, thank you very much *bow*
> Quite possibly *the* worst typo on this forum

I did a double take and then just laughed my arse off. Sick to laugh but I knew it was unintentional so I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Emerald87

Dear Baby PLEASE stop kicking my cervix. You're only 22 weeks old and it scares me how much more violent you're going to get - not to mention if you kick your way out you're not quite "baked" enough. Calm down for another 8 weeks at least!


----------



## Elainey

To my interfering sister in law - please stop making stupid comments on all my wall messages on facebook, especially as you do not know my friends! When I said to a friend that I'm doing slimming world, don't say "oh you're on a diet whilst pregnant, thats not very safe". You've never been pregnant, you know this how!! And when my friend is having a joke with me regarding the sex of the baby please keep your comments to yourself about "oh well as long as its healthy thats all that matters" - well obviously!! Keep your pompous opinions to yourself you nosy old cow! 

To my husbands dad - please show some interest in how our scan went after my husband calls you to let you know and you spend the whole phonecall talking about how you think you've got cancer ( he doesn't, he's just a hypochondriac!!). And thank you for offering to give us £100 to buy some baby things - but then the next day saying how you can't really afford it so it might only be £25. but then in the next breath saying how you've got loads of money and have given my husbands sister and brother loads - yeh thanks for that!! 

To my elderly friend who I help with her computer - you're lovely but you're also a very opinionated old lady and it drives me mad when you keep going on about my weight and how bad it is to be overweight whilst pregnant!! I know it's not going to be plain sailing, I do not need to be reminded of this! 

To my husband - please don't roll your eyes and say "oh here we go again" when I say I don't feel too well.....have some sympathy!! 

To my brother in law - if we want to find out the sex of our baby this is up to us! Stop saying it ruins the surprise!! 

I could go on.....!!!


----------



## gamblesrh

Lola90 said:


> Dear heartburn p*ss off.
> Dear baby - when you were a tiny nugget , it was cute. Now you are a PAPAYA, my bladder doesn't need you to kick it, punch it, roll on it, anything. Pipe down and move up!

I am having the same darn problem with mine jumping on my bladder


----------



## gamblesrh

To my in laws: how a out you pull the sticks out of your a$$'s and help us come up with the rest of the 16,000 we need to keep our house and not worry about going to the beach the whole time. No it's not mine or my husband's fault for not paying the mortgage each month it's called we have a mortgage, car payment, insurance, gas bill, water bill, cable bill, phone/internet bill, child support,cell phone bill, gas for the cars, and we also have 3 kids already here who we have to buy things for, household items to buy, food, and a baby on the way to buy things for since we have nothing for him your son only makes 2000.00 a week what do you think we are going to do when we have no where to go in 2 weeks when the bank sells our house, if you would stop helping your other son then maybe I would understand when you say you don't have the money to help us but you do. 

I will name my child what ever I want to and if I want to get rid of some of my daughters things to help get my soon to be son's then I will, you only bought her maybe 6 things all together since she has been born, we put out all the money for her to have the clothes that she's had up to this point.


----------



## Strike

To my MIL,

I know that FIL had to take a pay cut because of lack of work coming in to the company, but why the hell would you expect DH and I to help cover the difference when you both still spend most of your free time at the casino? Have you forgotten that we have a baby on the way? It's our first, and we don't want the crappy quality hand-me-downs from your nephews boy, especially the car seat. None of you have taken care of his stuff. It's filthy, worn and smells like cigarette smoke!


----------



## babyquiros812

To my husband - I know there is a reason I married you and Im sure it had something to do with you having a big heart but lately your just a flat out asshole! Yes Im tired all the time even though Im not working, Im carrying YOUR SON! Im sorry I dont have the energy to get on my knees to scrub every spot on the floor and sorry if I dont always fold your under clothes. Oh and if I have a hard time getting up in the morning, GET OVER IT and find something already prepared in the fridge to take for lunch! Im on anxiety meds to deal with your ass which make me very groggy! Just because I am your wife doesnt mean I have to wait on you hand and foot. You have two hands and know how to make a sandwich and the coffee machine is not that complicated, quit whining about "Nobody made my lunch today". I understand you are the only one working and we really do appreciate it, but dont appreciate the way you treat us because you are the only one working. Seriously, if you dont like it or arent happy, just let us go back to Texas to be with our family. Oh and please, you think you could at least show the slightest interest in me or the baby when you get home from work? Ignoring us isnt gonna make us disappear, unless of course that is your preference, in which case we would finally agree on something! Blow it out your ass and start acting like a father! ](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## gretavon

To the very unprofessional hair salon i called to get my hair done. 1) do not answer the phone at a place of business "hello?" 2) when you ask someone to "hang on" atleast put the phone down away from your mouth so I cant hear you mock my german accent to a coworker!!!!!! You stupid monkey!!!!!!! Yes i "vont to make a hair appointment" i am so sorry i dont have the same classy twang ya'll west texans have. You are so full of class you hillbiilly hairdressers assistant!!!!! Bah! Good luck with your business ho I will be sure to tell everyone in this tiny town about my experiance with your very profesional very high end salon with the reseptionist from heehaw manning the front desk! Hooker.


----------



## gretavon

BTW I have a ton of thick hair that goes down to my lower back that i wanted to get colored and cut soooo you just waved Auf Wiedersehen to a bunch of cash...and im an awesome tipper!


----------



## Elainey

babyquiros812 said:


> To my husband - I know there is a reason I married you and Im sure it had something to do with you having a big heart but lately your just a flat out asshole! Yes Im tired all the time even though Im not working, Im carrying YOUR SON! Im sorry I dont have the energy to get on my knees to scrub every spot on the floor and sorry if I dont always fold your under clothes. Oh and if I have a hard time getting up in the morning, GET OVER IT and find something already prepared in the fridge to take for lunch! Im on anxiety meds to deal with your ass which make me very groggy! Just because I am your wife doesnt mean I have to wait on you hand and foot. You have two hands and know how to make a sandwich and the coffee machine is not that complicated, quit whining about "Nobody made my lunch today". I understand you are the only one working and we really do appreciate it, but dont appreciate the way you treat us because you are the only one working. Seriously, if you dont like it or arent happy, just let us go back to Texas to be with our family. Oh and please, you think you could at least show the slightest interest in me or the baby when you get home from work? Ignoring us isnt gonna make us disappear, unless of course that is your preference, in which case we would finally agree on something! Blow it out your ass and start acting like a father! ](*,)](*,)](*,)

:( *hugs*


----------



## gretavon

:dohh:


----------



## Gabber

gretavon said:


> To the very unprofessional hair salon i called to get my hair done. 1) do not answer the phone at a place of business "hello?" 2) when you ask someone to "hang on" atleast put the phone down away from your mouth so I cant hear you mock my german accent to a coworker!!!!!! You stupid monkey!!!!!!! Yes i "vont to make a hair appointment" i am so sorry i dont have the same classy twang ya'll west texans have. You are so full of class you hillbiilly hairdressers assistant!!!!! Bah! Good luck with your business ho I will be sure to tell everyone in this tiny town about my experiance with your very profesional very high end salon with the reseptionist from heehaw manning the front desk! Hooker.

Idiots!:dohh:


----------



## Lola90

gretavon said:


> To the very unprofessional hair salon i called to get my hair done. 1) do not answer the phone at a place of business "hello?" 2) when you ask someone to "hang on" atleast put the phone down away from your mouth so I cant hear you mock my german accent to a coworker!!!!!! You stupid monkey!!!!!!! Yes i "vont to make a hair appointment" i am so sorry i dont have the same classy twang ya'll west texans have. You are so full of class you hillbiilly hairdressers assistant!!!!! Bah! Good luck with your business ho I will be sure to tell everyone in this tiny town about my experiance with your very profesional very high end salon with the reseptionist from heehaw manning the front desk! Hooker.

How rude! :growlmad:


----------



## Emerald87

gretavon said:


> To the very unprofessional hair salon i called to get my hair done. 1) do not answer the phone at a place of business "hello?" 2) when you ask someone to "hang on" atleast put the phone down away from your mouth so I cant hear you mock my german accent to a coworker!!!!!! You stupid monkey!!!!!!! Yes i "vont to make a hair appointment" i am so sorry i dont have the same classy twang ya'll west texans have. You are so full of class you hillbiilly hairdressers assistant!!!!! Bah!  Good luck with your business ho I will be sure to tell everyone in this tiny town about my experiance with your very profesional very high end salon with the reseptionist from heehaw manning the front desk! Hooker.

Greta, this made me lol (sorry) I love the German accent and I can't help but picture the whole scenario in my head, mainly the hill billy idiot yelling out. Great for business eh? Morons.


----------



## LillyLee

Dear Intern at my office,

No one likes you and here is why. You don't know how to eavesdrop effectively. Staring blatantly at someone as they walk out of their bosses office after having a conversation is obvious to everyone that you were listening. Walking into a conversation about a job opening and saying, "I couldn't help but overhearing..." Yeah, you could help but overhearing so butt out. 

Lastly, you don't have access to print anything which means, DO NOT PICK UP OTHER PEOPLE'S PRINT JOBS, READ THEM, THEN PUT THEM BACK!!!!! This is so ridiculously nosy I want to slap you across the face. You didn't print anything. You KNOW you didn't print anything. Why the F*CK are you even standing at the printer?!?! If you were trying to be helpful you would say, "Oh did you forget your print job?" And give it to the correct person, but since you just put it back it obviously means that you just wanted to read it for your own nosy ass benefit. I HATE YOU!:growlmad:


----------



## x-ginge-x

Sorry if the fact I disciplined the dog for running after stealing. She's spent 4 years running, and has cost me over £1000 in damages both to property and my stuff. My brother grabbed her as she was running AGAIN for the 4th time this week because I yelled at her. 

So just letting her get away with stealing and running from the garden would be a good thing? That must be where I'm going wrong!I guess I'll leave the gate open next time so the next HGV that goes down the road hits her when it drives past instead. =/ :wacko:


----------



## princesspreg

To the lady during lunch who shouted from the bottom of the room: "ARE YOU HAVING A BABY?"
No lady, I am just fat and don't wish to have my entire job know that I am actually fatter than 3 months ago. So nosy and unprofessional and inappropraite. She could have come to me discreetly.

To my DH....this is not about you! Its about me! You never will know what pregnancy is like so either believe me or just forget about it. You just donate the sperm and I carry the burden. Whilst I am gratefully happy about this, just be 1% more supportive than you are. And no you cannot put your finger in my navel hole - it truly hurts!


----------



## mommytobe11

To my boss: LEAVE ME ALONE and stop making me work like a dog! Its not my fault you've never had children and don't know what being pregnant and on your feet for hours at a time feels like. But listen to what I'm saying before I find a new salon to work in!!!


----------



## HappilyaMrs

To my MIL who said "I'm gonna start getting you a bunch of 12 months clothes cuz she will be in them in 3 months"...... Um no. I appreciate you buying my little one things and I know that the clothes sizes don't always match the age range but I highly doubt my daughter will be in 12 months clothes at 3 months old and I think the only reason you said that is because you want to sound like an expert. Your son was 8 pounds and was very average in size till high school when he grew to 6 foot 4. And you had two premie twins who are very short like you. Never did any of your children wear 12 months clothes at 3 months old so stop pretending like you know what my daughter will wear before she is even born. No offense but I'm pretty sure you aren't an expert on baby clothes nor on pregnancy. Ugh. Yes my nephew was in 12 months at 8 or 9 months old, but that's kind of different that being in 12 months at 3 months old.


----------



## babyquiros812

princesspreg said:


> To the lady during lunch who shouted from the bottom of the room: "ARE YOU HAVING A BABY?"
> No lady, I am just fat and don't wish to have my entire job know that I am actually fatter than 3 months ago. So nosy and unprofessional and inappropraite. She could have come to me discreetly.
> 
> To my DH....this is not about you! Its about me! You never will know what pregnancy is like so either believe me or just forget about it. You just donate the sperm and I carry the burden. Whilst I am gratefully happy about this, just be 1% more supportive than you are. And no you cannot put your finger in my navel hole - it truly hurts!

Hee Hee, I like your post! Men are so dumb sometimes!


----------



## Strike

x-ginge-x said:


> Sorry if the fact I disciplined the dog for running after stealing. She's spent 4 years running, and has cost me over £1000 in damages both to property and my stuff. My brother grabbed her as she was running AGAIN for the 4th time this week because I yelled at her.
> 
> So just letting her get away with stealing and running from the garden would be a good thing? That must be where I'm going wrong!I guess I'll leave the gate open next time so the next HGV that goes down the road hits her when it drives past instead. =/ :wacko:

When you catch her next time try a little pinch (like a biting act with your hand) behind her front leg. It's a dog-like punishment, not a human one like a slap n the butt, which she doesn't understand. Or get a buzz or vibrating collar with a remote. When she steals give her a buzz. That way you don't have to chase her.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Thanks. Will try it. Getting to the end of my tether with her now. I have a rottweiler too and hes never done any of this :/


----------



## urchin

Dear Work:
I can do one day's work in a day. I am not able to work an endless amount of unpaid overtime just because the organisation sets deadline on top of deadline - I am pregnant, I am meant to be reducing my workload not increasing it!
If I miss the next deadline, you'll just have to tell me off - but believe me, with my workload just now it simply isn't possible for me to fit anything else in

Yours Sincerely

Urchin


----------



## mysteriouseye

Friday &#8211; Why go so slow? HURRY UP I WANT IT TO BE THE WEEKEND ALREADY!!

To my little sisters friend who&#8217;s sister is also calling her daughter Esmee &#8211; Im not going to directly have a go at you because arguing with 13 year old minors is not my thing, but stop telling my sister that your sister is more entitled to the name Esmee because she thought of it first!! I don&#8217;t even know your sister!! I had Esmee for an idea for the babies name since before I got pregnant!!!


----------



## Strike

To my MIL - If you want to go to Vegas this summer find your own damn way to get there. Don't ask my DH if he wants to go in a veiled attempt to pretend you want to spend time with him when all you're going to do is sit in front of a machine all day. The only reason you asked him is you want him to drive because you're too damn cheap to go by air. By the way, we have casinos here. If you're going to spend all day gambling why not just stay at home. It's not like you go to Vegas for the shows or the food. You stay at the damn Riviera!

To DH - I love you and wouldn't begrudge you going to Vegas with your friends, but your parents are a different story. All that will happen is you'll end up spending way too much money at stores that we also have up here because you're going to be bored out of your skull while your parents gamble. They are taking advantage of you because they want you to drive. Please, get a backbone! Say NO! We have a baby coming and that money would be better served going to her and Revenue Canada for your business taxes!


----------



## Sapphire83

To the (rather thick) lady at the reception desk in my building: I understand it is not your duty to open the door for people. But honestly- WOULD YOU MIND?!? I am juggling three shopping bags and an umbrella, oh- and I'm pregnant!! You are doing nothing but sit there and watch me struggle... :trouble: Ever heard of common sense and courtesy?! Gah!


----------



## MizzPodd

princesspreg said:


> To the lady during lunch who shouted from the bottom of the room: "ARE YOU HAVING A BABY?"
> No lady, I am just fat and don't wish to have my entire job know that I am actually fatter than 3 months ago. So nosy and unprofessional and inappropraite. She could have come to me discreetly.
> 
> To my DH....this is not about you! Its about me! You never will know what pregnancy is like so either believe me or just forget about it. You just donate the sperm and I carry the burden. Whilst I am gratefully happy about this, just be 1% more supportive than you are. And no you cannot put your finger in my navel hole - it truly hurts!

LOL wow... who does that? I guess the lady during lunch! :haha:
By the way, your profile pic is beautiful! OMG she is so gorgeous:baby::flower:


----------



## Lola90

MizzPodd said:


> LOL wow... who does that? I guess the lady during lunch! :haha:
> By the way, your profile pic is beautiful! OMG she is so gorgeous:baby::flower:

Oooh I just noticed too, She's absolutely gorgeous! :D


----------



## miss cakes

to my darling 12 yr old daughter can you stop being a hormonal cow thats my job and no i am not rich and cannot afford new trainers every single week even if you say all your friends get it THEY ARE LYING!!


----------



## princesspreg

To my hormones....you are so emotional.....can I show some love to my dh for once without you just showing up. Shesh!


----------



## lovie

to the people smoking next to me waiting for the train 

"if you continue i will puke on your shoes!"


----------



## princesspreg

To the man on the escalator that didn't even say excuse me but chose to bump me in the belly with his BIG TRAVEL BAG and did not say sorry more than went his meery way.


----------



## JaanRuk

the **** that comes out of some peoples mouths esp my father I sent him bump pics his reply " oh your not as fat as I thought you would be " THANX... and also his comment of your not eating fish? so you dont love your unborn child and your child will be dumb and not as smart as his wifes brothers baby because his wifes brothers wife ate fish during pregnancy .. you all can go **** YOURSELVES. thank god for this forum because wow i needed to get that off my chest .


----------



## Lizzie K

JaanRuk said:


> the **** that comes out of some peoples mouths esp my father I sent him bump pics his reply " oh your not as fat as I thought you would be " THANX... and also his comment of your not eating fish? *so you dont love your unborn child and your child will be dumb and not as smart as his wifes brothers baby because his wifes brothers wife ate fish during pregnancy .. *you all can go **** YOURSELVES. thank god for this forum because wow i needed to get that off my chest .

WTF! All three of my boys are smart as can be and I never ate fish during pregnancy. I can't stand the smell or taste of fish, so I never eat it. However, most prenatal vitamins have fish oil in them, so you get the benefits of eating fish without actually having to eat the nasty stuff. (or at least my prenatals have it)


----------



## JaanRuk

Lizzie K said:


> JaanRuk said:
> 
> 
> the **** that comes out of some peoples mouths esp my father I sent him bump pics his reply " oh your not as fat as I thought you would be " THANX... and also his comment of your not eating fish? *so you dont love your unborn child and your child will be dumb and not as smart as his wifes brothers baby because his wifes brothers wife ate fish during pregnancy .. *you all can go **** YOURSELVES. thank god for this forum because wow i needed to get that off my chest .
> 
> WTF! All three of my boys are smart as can be and I never ate fish during pregnancy. I can't stand the smell or taste of fish, so I never eat it. However, most prenatal vitamins have fish oil in them, so you get the benefits of eating fish without actually having to eat the nasty stuff. (or at least my prenatals have it)Click to expand...

I agree I hate fish but there are so many ways you can make up for lack of "fish and its nutrients" in a persons diet.. it just blows my mind how people can say the things they say like they dont hear themselves actually saying that?.. and it coming from my dad just makes it even worse god!..like hes the one who taught me "think before you speak" and I guess his brain cells have stopped functioning lately :growlmad:


----------



## miss cakes

JaanRuk said:


> Lizzie K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JaanRuk said:
> 
> 
> the **** that comes out of some peoples mouths esp my father I sent him bump pics his reply " oh your not as fat as I thought you would be " THANX... and also his comment of your not eating fish? *so you dont love your unborn child and your child will be dumb and not as smart as his wifes brothers baby because his wifes brothers wife ate fish during pregnancy .. *you all can go **** YOURSELVES. thank god for this forum because wow i needed to get that off my chest .
> 
> WTF! All three of my boys are smart as can be and I never ate fish during pregnancy. I can't stand the smell or taste of fish, so I never eat it. However, most prenatal vitamins have fish oil in them, so you get the benefits of eating fish without actually having to eat the nasty stuff. (or at least my prenatals have it)Click to expand...
> 
> I agree I hate fish but there are so many ways you can make up for lack of "fish and its nutrients" in a persons diet.. it just blows my mind how people can say the things they say like they dont hear themselves actually saying that?.. and it coming from my dad just makes it even worse god!..like hes the one who taught me "think before you speak" and I guess his brain cells have stopped functioning lately :growlmad:Click to expand...

wtf lol i think your dad needs to eat some fish what rubbish!


----------



## BellaDonna818

To my OH's sister: News Alert!! This is MY pregnancy, not yours. These are MY babies, NOT YOURS. Why in the hell would you try to tag yourself on Facebook in MY ULTRA SOUND PICTURES?? Seriously? Who does that? And STOP POSTING MY ULTRA SOUND PICTURES ON YOUR FACEBOOK!!! Argh!! You didn't even post comments with the picture, and now everyone is asking you if the babies are yours. I realize that your other sister tolerated your craziness, but I WON'T. You can be excited without being crazy! I also don't need or want the 600+ people you're friends with on Facebook seeing or knowing anything about me, my pregnancy, or my babies!!

To the rest of my OH's family: Back the hell off! This may be my first pregnancy, but I'm not an idiot. Considering we've been TTC for 6 years, I think I know what I got myself into here. And I definitely don't need advice from people who suck at being parents to begin with!! UGH!! I can't even begin to name all the shitty things you all have done to your kids, not to mention each other's kids!! And no, I don't think I need to pay to take a class at the hospital to learn how to install a damned car seat. First of all, I already know how to do this. Second of all, the hospital won't even let you leave with your baby unless they go out to the car with you and make sure the seat is installed correctly. So why would I waste my time and money to go to a class that tells me the same damned thing I'll be told for free?!

UGH. I'm seriously gonna kill these people yet. :wacko:


----------



## tigerlilly

To my mum

i love you but fuck right off! and no ur not coming in the labour room either this time is for dh and I alone!


----------



## babyquiros812

To the "nurse" who just took my phone call at the health department where I receive my OB care: FUCK YOU LADY! Have YOU ever been pregnant??? Can you even hear yourself talking? Your so ignorant. Fuck you for telling me I will probably just have to deal with it! This is my 3rd rodeo here and I know for a fact that baby dropping into position doesnt feel like your pelvic bone has just dislocated! And I know it doesnt make it next to impossible to walk. Your such a fucking idiot! Fuck you, I hope you spill coffee all over your freshly pressed scrubs and your door gets dinged in the parking lot! Bitch!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Wheww, much better!


----------



## babyquiros812

tigerlilly said:


> To my mum
> 
> i love you but fuck right off! and no ur not coming in the labour room either this time is for dh and I alone!

Amen! My mother completely over ruled my last pregnancy and dictated who was going to be in the room with me at delivery. My whole dream of having a natural birth with the help of a doula completely went down the drain! Now that I have moved 1,000+ miles away from her, she cant say SHIT! Haha!


----------



## MizzPodd

babyquiros812 said:


> To the "nurse" who just took my phone call at the health department where I receive my OB care: FUCK YOU LADY! Have YOU ever been pregnant??? Can you even hear yourself talking? Your so ignorant. Fuck you for telling me I will probably just have to deal with it! This is my 3rd rodeo here and I know for a fact that baby dropping into position doesnt feel like your pelvic bone has just dislocated! And I know it doesnt make it next to impossible to walk. Your such a fucking idiot! Fuck you, I hope you spill coffee all over your freshly pressed scrubs and your door gets dinged in the parking lot! Bitch!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Wheww, much better!

Wonderful vent! lol I feel better for you by just reading it :happydance::haha:


----------



## babyquiros812

MizzPodd said:


> Wonderful vent! lol I feel better for you by just reading it :happydance::haha:

Lol...thank you. I have officially bookmarked the "Vent" thread! :headspin:
That lady can go suck on these --->:holly:


----------



## mysteriouseye

To my wonderful colleague at work - Please stop telling me when you think I should take maternity leave!!If you worked right up till the end then that is just good on you, but I choose to leave when I want!! I think leaving at 37 is more than a good enough time to leave and refuse to work up untill birth!!


----------



## Viperbunny

To my MIL: Just stop talking, really just stop all together. Everything out of your mouth is negative or hateful, or sarcastic. Sorry you don't like that I married your son and am carrying his child, but we are happy, and have been for 10 years. I'm not going anywhere and he isn't going to leave me, so back the F off. Also, we will have as many kids as WE want. You do not decide how many kids we will have. And no, we weren't being irresponsible by not getting genetic testing before we got pregnant (like you tell everyone). We know that our daughter is gone and that she died from a genetic disorder, but it isn't something we can test for, we asked actually professionals who told us that e could only check things afterwards when it comes to trisomy disorders. Stop calling this baby an it, or pretending s/he does not exist. This baby is real, has checked out to be healthy, and moves like you could not believe. We love this baby and my parents have been excited since day one and have tried to be supportive even though we are all scared. We know what we are getting into, we know we won't be sleeping, and will be dealing with crying and poopie diapers, we are looking forward to it. We never got her hear our little girl cry, I want this baby to come out wailing! One was enough for you, that's great. We want 2 or 3. This decision will be made between me and my husband, not you and my husband. 

to my mother: Stop harassing me. I know you think you are being concerned, but you are causing me stress. No, I don't want to hear about the people you let live with you who have already stole from you once. They are not my family, they are not welcome in my home. When I have a doctor's appointment, don't call and text me while I am there. I told you I would call you when I get out, I always do. You are causing me stress. You caused me so much stress yesterday, my blood pressure was high and now they are running test on me to make sure I don't have preeclampsia. I don't. I've been checking my blood pressure. It is only high when you purposely push my buttons. Oh, and stop saying that Dad wanted to know. If he did, he would call me, he doesn't play these games. Oh, and you will not be staying at my house when the baby is born or to "help" the week I bring this child home. It is something for my husband and I, not you, we have earned it, deal with it.

To my sister: You are in the situation you are in because you put yourself there. You decided to live in a dump, and everyone told you the apartment couldn't be legal and the house was not safe, don't blame everyone else and complain that the place is condemned. We all saw it coming, you didn't want to. Also, the world doesn't revolve around you. You put yourself in horrible situations and want to complain about it all the time. You tried to ruin my birthday dinner, that you didn't even show up to, but calling people and yelling at them, so they couldn't enjoy the few hours they had to visit with me. And I still sent you a gift, and I don't expect one from you because money is tight, so why do you have to try to ruin my birthday? When you called me to complain and I told you it would have to wait and that you were concerned for me and you hung up, I knew you were lying, we all did. Wake up, get a real job instead of working 6 hours a week making no money from people who treat you like shit. And don't expect to use my house as a hotel IF you go back to school in the fall. I will be very pregnant and I don't need you coming in after midnight and waking my husband and I up, and eventually, the baby.

to my grandma: Don't judge what I eat. I am eating less than you, controlling my gd without fast acting insulin, and you are the one eating things you shouldn't be. And crossing my legs will not squish the baby, I am uncomfortable as it is, I will sit how I need to to get comfortable. Also, I know you are not excited about this baby, and you love other people's kids while refusing to be supportive of me. That's fine. But don't pretend like I don't see it. It does hurt, and while I know part of it is just being nervous, this baby is coming, get used to it.

to my friends: I notice you aren't calling me and are not around me. I get some of it is being busy and part of it is just that you don't know how to act around me. I am happy about this baby, this baby was planned. You can visit every once in a while. I would love that.

To my relatives, mom, and people in general: I know you think "delaying" my shower until after the baby is born will help me because I never got to bring Amelia home, but it is just the opposite. It feels like everyone is expecting something to happen to this baby too, no matter how many test say this baby is healthy. I didn't get to have one with my Mia, I didn't get to celebrate her birth as it was an emergency, then she was ill and then she was gone. I never just got to be happy she was here, even though I loved her more than I have ever loved anyone in this world. Having a shower would help me feel confident that I will be bringing a baby home. It will do this because it will show everyone feels the same. If the worst happened, I would still love this baby. But the doctors say this baby is healthy. It feels like I am being punished. I just want to celebrate this child. This baby is going to be born around Christmas, so by the time we would have a shower, it would be February, so please, do it or don't, waiting that long is only going to stress me out. And please do it a state away. I will not be driving 2 hours each way, it's too much for me. I can't do it, I am high risk, and my doctors don't want me doing too much. If you can't be happy for me, than just don't say anything or do anything.

To my husband: Thank you for being awesome. You are the only person in my life who supports me and loves me unconditionally. Sometimes you forget it's hard being pregnant, but you get it most of the time and apologize if you say anything insensitive. I am thrilled to be having this baby with you and love our life together.


----------



## princesspreg

To my sisters.....You just don't know how to be happy for people. I will leave it at that.


----------



## weebun

I am sick of being there for friends to off load on. Honestly, one friend in particular, I am sick to death of only seeing you when your other friends let you down and life turns shit for you.. honestly, where have you been of late when I was stressed and had problems...no where. get a life, the next time one of these work colleague so called friends that you keep starting very close reltionships with, falls out with you and blames you, don't cry to me or your friends you have known since high school.... NO! cause I'm starting to think you are the one with the problem with developing unhealthy friendships from one person to the next and all those who have gone before and to all those you are friends with now.... they have all dumped on you stabbed you in the back or will do at some point, then me and the girls will be back in favour again! it really is starting to make me so pissed off with you and that hurts because deep down you are a really loving caring person, you just trust too much.


----------



## Strike

To my neighbour - Bring your damn cat in at night! I'm getting annoyed with it digging in my plants and antagonizing my own animals by sitting at the window. If you don't sort things out I will get a live trap and bring it to the SPCA. You obviously don't care enough for your pet to deserve to keep it.

To my DH - I said I wanted nothing to do with the planning of the nursery unless the questions were coming from you, so stop getting your mother to call me to see what colours I want. This is your job to organize, the only one. Considering all you do is work, while I work, am on call 24/7, cook, clean AND am carrying our baby, I think you have more than enough time to get this done.

To my MIL - I have told you a dozen times, stop asking me what I want in the baby's room. As I said before, this is your son's job. Ask him. And when he says he doesn't know and to ask me, tell him what I just told you...again.

To the person in higher headquarters holding the same job as me, stop trying to staff out my back fill! This is MY job. I'M the one who gets to decide who fills in for me. STOP trying to build your little empire. Actually, never mind. Go right ahead and put in whoever you want. I have enough of an e-mail trail so that, when the poor sap gets fired for being incompetent and you try to blame his hiring on me, I will make sure that my boss sees the plethora of e-mails in which you basically take charge even after I've told you to back off. Have fun with the backlash on that one biatch. The Army that I work for has no tolerance for fools, especially my Colonel.


----------



## Gabber

To my loud, obnoxious coworker: stop asking me "are you still pregnant?" and jokingly asking me if I got "wasted" on the weekend. Your weird sense of humour is borderline offensive. Try to be a little more sensitive and screw off.


----------



## Gabber

To my MIL: Even on the other side of the country, you are a pain in the ass. Don't tell your niece that I can lend her my wedding cape for her upcoming wedding. Not only is it presumptuous of you to think I'd want to lend it to anyone, but I have met your niece twice in my life (which made it awkward when she sent me a Facebook msg about this and I didn't even get a warning from you). It is a part of my wedding ensemble, so it's very sentimental to me (partly also because my mom picked it out with me and bought it). I also don't feel comfortable sending it from Canada all the way to Italy for her wedding. If it got lost in customs I would be very upset.


----------



## Strike

Gabber said:


> To my loud, obnoxious coworker: stop asking me "are you still pregnant?" and jokingly asking me if I got "wasted" on the weekend. Your weird sense of humour is borderline offensive. Try to be a little more sensitive and screw off.

Next time they ask if you're still pregnant, ask them if they are still an "insert your own derogatory term for them here." That should shut them up, or at least make you smile just a little bit. :winkwink:

And when they ask if you got wasted, tell them you did, also shot up a few hits of heroin, did some lines of coke and then went to the local hedonist club.


----------



## MoonShadow14

Word


----------



## auntylolo

mmmmm, double deckers!:haha:


----------



## MoonShadow14

Was delish!! Heaven with my cuppa at work x


----------



## miss cakes

dear fobs parents your question to me are you sure its his? well heres my answer are you sure you wouldnt like a kick up the ass? also before insulting me with your presumptions you might look to your son instead as im not the one with numbers for escorts in my phone your angelic son is the slutbag whore not me! 

dear sister did you really have to book your wedding in the middle of pissing nowhere hundreds of miles away where noone can get to unless they drive which i and my mother n sister dont! thankyou so much for making it as difficult as possible for everyone else to get there and how im supposed to get myself at 8 months pregnant and my three children to this event without having anywhere to stay i do not know so thankyou for the added stress your a cow! x


----------



## Gabber

Strike said:


> Gabber said:
> 
> 
> To my loud, obnoxious coworker: stop asking me "are you still pregnant?" and jokingly asking me if I got "wasted" on the weekend. Your weird sense of humour is borderline offensive. Try to be a little more sensitive and screw off.
> 
> Next time they ask if you're still pregnant, ask them if they are still an "insert your own derogatory term for them here." That should shut them up, or at least make you smile just a little bit. :winkwink:
> 
> And when they ask if you got wasted, tell them you did, also shot up a few hits of heroin, did some lines of coke and then went to the local hedonist club.Click to expand...

LOL, love it, thanks! I wish I was quicker on my toes, but since I'm not, it's good to have a planned response just in case.


----------



## kittenclare

Love this thread makes me chuckle


----------



## sjbenefield

To DH................:hi:.............
......................:gun:...........
....................:trouble:........

.......................STOP BEING SO STUPID :thumbup:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## princesspreg

To DH: I wish you could get pregnant. I cannot push myself anymore. I am pregnant!


----------



## LeeLouClare

Can I join?

2 guys i use to know: your two distant old school friends I haven't talked to you in years! So saying "again??" "another!!!" isn't an appropriate response to my news. Keep your sodding opionions to yourself!!


----------



## Gabber

To my hubby who I love very much and who has been very involved and excited in every other way with this pregnancy except in the following way: 

Could you act any less excited when I put your hand on my tummy to feel the baby kick? I'm trying to include you in this and you don't seem to be too interested. Take your eyes off the tv or video games - this is your son! When you tell me that the novelty wore off after feeling the first kick, don't be surprised if I get hurt by that and yell at you.:cry:


----------



## gaer

for nearly all of my friends:

Youre right, obviously it IS better ME than YOU!! Especially because you keep fking saying that!!!!!
Stop being assholes and be supportive!!


----------



## MamaHix1409

Dear MIL, 

Grope at my bump again and I will snap your fucking fingers. 

No love, Me

Dear OH, 

Tell your mother she will not be at the birth, IF i was having a second birthing partner (which I'm not) it would be Charl or Chaz, not your interfering, gropey mother. Tell her soon or I will, and I wont make it as polite as you will. 

Buckets and buckets of love (despite you being so infuriating) xxx


----------



## babyquiros812

To Gabber:
I feel your pain! My husband is the same exact way. As a matter of fact, my oldest daughter actually just came in my room and said why is it that she is wayyy more excited about the baby than my OH. I had to guilt him into watching a lamaze DVD with me, which he kept falling asleep through. I mean really! Then he has the nerve to argue with me and say "you know, I really hate it when you say that Im not excited about this baby". Like I really need to point out the obvious fact that he said "THIS BABY" Is THIS not OUR baby or better yet YOUR SON?! It truly gets on my nerves but I just let it go. I just tell him, well, if thats the kind of relationship you want with YOUR SON, so be it! Sometimes that gets him thinking but it doesnt last long. Supposedly they will change once baby gets here but Im not gonna hold my breath or make any bets on it! Good luck to you!


----------



## hunni12

To previously pregnant women in my life:

Stop comparing my pregnancy to yours! I want some hot wings i'm going to eat them. If i want a nursery I'm going to have it! So shut up, it's my turn now!!!


----------



## Praying4bebe

To the random people who feel the need to tell me about traumatic birth stories of people they know while I am 17 WEEKS PREGNANT! SHUT UP. You don't ever need to share those stories...but especially not with ANY pregnant person! Stupid!

To my mom who feels the need to tell me about every HUGE baby born into this world. And then show me pictures...and remind me that it must hurt to have big babies naturally. I will cut you. LOL. Yes, I am having a midwife and a natural birth, no I am not crazy and no you will not be invited into the room while I am giving birth. Suck it.


----------



## Skittleblue

To my MiL,

Stop posting pictures of crocheted baby clothes and patterns on fb. We have not announced our pregnancy yet, and that's not your place to do for us! Someone is going to catch on!

Your highly ticked off black belt daughter in law

Just sayin


----------



## weebun

To my partners mother

Go jump!

You moaning, manipulative evil nasty twisted selfish woman.

You turn up here at the beginning of June, cause all sorts of trouble and a row, come between me and your son, and don't think you did anything wrong. You verbally insulted and abused me in my own home.

I was left upset by you and how your son defended you and you both ganged up on me. You sent me nasty text when you got home too.

You have never apologised since or made any effort to speak or make contact....you can't even ask about me you only ever ask your son how our daughters sibling is??? BITCH! they aren't even born yet, and my daughter has another sibling too who you choose to dismiss and ignore because he's not your sons.... evil woman, he suited you till we had our daughter.....he's just a little boy.

you have moaned constantly to your son about why I took your husbands account off facebook and keep moaning about not seeing any pictures of our daughter and feeling left out and deprived and could he have words for me to add your husbands account back onto facebook as a friend so you can see stuff..... 

Yesterday I took the time to text you and say hi and explain I had not blocked the account on facebook as you think, that I had only removed the account from my friends list, and that you should be able to see any pics of our daughter I post up as I tag your son in them all so anyone on his friends list can see them! including you. problem solved.

I hoped this would ease your mind and put a stop to the moany texts to your son....

you reply to your son asking what the hell I am on about and say you didn't have a clue and you had enough to worry about at present and why would you care if you are on a friends list on face book or not or whether you can see pictures or not..

SCREW YOU you two faced GRRRRRRRRRR!

fine! next time you moan at your son about it,, expect a bloody text from me! quit your moaning and your twisted hate ways its not our fault and i didn't even know you had a health scare, but take your head out of your ass for while and get a grip you horrible person...

RANT OVER


----------



## Themonkey

Whoever keeps raiding my drawer at work. I know my snacks are delicious but those are for me and baby not for you!!!!


----------



## Kitsch

Love this idea!

The other day in work, I felt very nauseous so my manager brought me back something to eat on his lunchbreak to try and settle my stomach as he knows sometimes I get nauseous from eating _or_ not eating lol. I was gone 5-10 minutes from the shop floor to eat it (can't eat too fast unless I want to bring it back up) and left 2 people on the shop floor (which is acceptable as we're a very small store and obviously had the managers permission to do so.)

Coming back down the assistant manager turned round to me and said "Oh, I thought you had gone home." In a really sarcastic manner as if I had been gone ages. :growlmad:

I really wish I had turned to him and said "I'm sorry, next time I'll stick around and throw up on you if it bothers you that much that I have to disappear for 5-10 minutes!!"


----------



## mysteriouseye

Dear Auntie/ Girl on facebook

Please can you try and refrain from trying to give your unwanted opinion on my pregnancy on facebook. I put as my status &#8216;In the hairdressers getting my hair did &#8211; hope the colour comes out nice&#8217; I did not put my status as &#8216;Should I dye my hair when pregnant?&#8217; if I had then fair enough to your comment! But at no point did I actually ask anyone if I should be dying my hair. So please do not start writing comments on my facebook giving me a bollocking for dying my hair!! Firstly I spoke to my midwife that morning who actually told me it is safe to dye my hair!! Especially as I am getting it done by the hairdressers who know what they are doing!! Secondly.. You smoked like a chimney throughout your pregnancy!! So don&#8217;t sit there typing about how bad I am for dying my hair when you smoked like a chimney and caused all of your children to be born prematurely! 

Also to my dearest in laws to be!! &#8211; I can not express how grateful I am that you are giving us £4,500 towards me and fiance&#8217;s wedding, and I really do know how lucky I am, but me and your son have picked the venue WE WANT, we want to be married for 14th September 2013, we have both decided this, so please can you just give us the money and let us put down the deposit? Instead of just faffing around and wanting to faff around trying to find deals elsewhere. Me and fiancé have no interest of the venue&#8217;s coming up on groupon!! We know this is the venue we want so just let us book it!!


----------



## kettle28

have just sat here and read all 54 pages of this thread - its bloomin fab!!

will be submitting my rant near the end of the week - will have to start a word doc up and then copy and paste on to here....is there a limit to the number of characters you're allowed to post lol! 

for now, heres number one (i teach a slimming /aerobics class, been doing 10classes a week for 5 years (with 14 weeks off during that time) and also been running/cycling out of class so I'm fit enough to carry on teaching and been cleared medically to do so)

so to all my members - YES I am ok to carry on teaching, no I dont have to stop teaching in the next couple of months, yes I do know that right at the end I wont want to nor will be jumping up and down, and yes, i'd love to take more than 2 weeks off work, but as the boss in a sole trader firm, i actually cant!!!! 

when they ask if what i'm doing right now is safe for the baby i just want to say thanks for the insult, i would never do anything to harm me or the baby thank you very much! 

see you all soon for some more ranting :)


----------



## veryfondoftea

To all the people who keep asking me if I should be having a cup of tea/dying my hair/jogging down the corridor when I have an urgent message to give someone.....

do you think I would be doing something that intentionally harms my baby? Do I look that bloody stupid that I would be knowingly engaging in a behaviour that would cause my unborn baby harm? If you caught me in the loo jacking up, I could understand your concern, but I'M HAVING ONE MISERABLE CUP OF TEA AND IT'S NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS ANYWAY!!


----------



## veryfondoftea

Also, dear EVERYONE I encounter...please stop assuming that because this is my first child I don't know anything and that I welcome being told what to do by you. I'll find my own way thanks, and if I want advice, I'll ask for it. 

And in response to your comment 'wow isn't your stomach getting bigger' yes, it is getting bigger. It's because I'm pregnant. You fucking idiot.


----------



## auntylolo

veryfondoftea said:


> Also, dear EVERYONE I encounter...please stop assuming that because this is my first child I don't know anything and that I welcome being told what to do by you. I'll find my own way thanks, and if I want advice, I'll ask for it.
> 
> And in response to your comment 'wow isn't your stomach getting bigger' yes, it is getting bigger. It's because I'm pregnant. You fucking idiot.

Everything ^^^^^

And to my sister, who I love dearly, your comment that went along the lines of did I realise that I won't be able to leave the baby with anyone if I'm exclusively breastfeeding, was ridiculous. I am more than prepared to be everything my baby needs for the first 6 months of her life whilst I ebf. It's not like I didn't think about it before getting pregnant:dohh: if I'd known that babies where so dependant on their mothers I may have reconsidered:growlmad:

Oh, and one more thing. When I told you a name that was on our list but has since been discounted, you told me you didn't like it. And then said you would have said the same thing to me if we'd chosen that name! Really! Who says things like that to their own sister?! I can't believe you still think I should tell you the names that we are now down to, I don't want your opinions!


----------



## Gabber

babyquiros812 said:


> To Gabber:
> I feel your pain! My husband is the same exact way. As a matter of fact, my oldest daughter actually just came in my room and said why is it that she is wayyy more excited about the baby than my OH. I had to guilt him into watching a lamaze DVD with me, which he kept falling asleep through. I mean really! Then he has the nerve to argue with me and say "you know, I really hate it when you say that Im not excited about this baby". Like I really need to point out the obvious fact that he said "THIS BABY" Is THIS not OUR baby or better yet YOUR SON?! It truly gets on my nerves but I just let it go. I just tell him, well, if thats the kind of relationship you want with YOUR SON, so be it! Sometimes that gets him thinking but it doesnt last long. Supposedly they will change once baby gets here but Im not gonna hold my breath or make any bets on it! Good luck to you!

I totally understand where you're coming from. If this was our second baby, then maybe I would be more forgiving, but this is all so new for us, so I expected more excitement. I keep hearing that once they actually meet their baby in person, the switch gets turned on. I guess I can see this - men are a different creature!:wacko: Good luck to you too!


----------



## gretavon

just because i'm a SAHM and my husband makes all the money doesn't mean I'm lazy or stupid. Just because my husband and I love eachother and our religious beliefs say that basically being married and having a family is the best thing this earth has to offer and that if you have that you are blessed and we both agree with that doesn't mean we live in a fairy tale. yes. its differant than what the modern world says. We apparantly are from the 1950's. drop it and let us live the way we want even if you think its foolish and let us keep the negativity to a minimum.


----------



## urchin

Dear M-not-I-L

Do you realise there is one very easy answer to your constant refrain of 'but that* won't be happening when Eenie is here in Ireland'?

*insert whatever it is I've just said about how we will be raising OUR daughter

Seriously, you don't want to take me on over this - you won't win 
and don't think for one minute Mr Urch will side with you - 'cause he really won't


----------



## samj732

Dear bitch co-worker:

Please stop riding my ass about how I'm not gaining enough weight, or how I must be lying about how far along I am because I'm not showing. I'm not going to gorge myself like you did simply because I'm pregnant, and no I don't want to gain 80 pounds because how the hell would I even be able to come to work then!? Shut your mouth and keep your nose in your own business!

To all my other co-workers:

Unless you are somehow sharing my body with me, do not tell me how/what I am supposed to feel/not feel and stop judging me for cutting back ONE DAY a week because I am tired! And yes I am in almost constant pain, so stop being bitches to me all the time about it!

UUUGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## babyquiros812

Dear hubby:
I hate you! I hate you for not being understanding. I hate you for complaining for weeks about the cat pee on your tools but yet do nothing about it. You wait for me to go clean it on my hands and knees with all kinds of chemicals. Oh and while Im doing that, you talked to then hung up on the one person I HAD here that was going to help me to have a decent delivery and now she doesnt even want to deal with me.Thanks. What, are you going to support me during delivery? Yeah right. We've already been there and done that. We all know that your ego is more important than any painful situation I am in. Oh yeah and thanks for getting pissed off and walking out on me during my panic attack. Your help means so much. Fuck off! I want a divorce. Im moving back to Texas. I hate you! :growlmad::cry:


----------



## Yukki2011

*In laws :* Just because this is my first child doesn't mean you can tell exactly how I should raise my child! If I wanted input I would ask.... As well as telling me how this baby will look exactly like you or have your food preference's just because I had a craving for something one time. OH and I created this baby not you guys so stop . And when I say shut up obviously you are saying things that are upsetting me so it means stop not go on more.... This is why I stopped posting anything on FB about the baby is because of you both being rude. I couldn't even have fun and do the gender pee test because you both said it was a waste of money and You both knew it was a boy... OH had a talk with you about that among all the other things you said but obviously it isn't sinking in. I do not want to do pregnancy belly pictures my choice. You both are making it hard for me to enjoy my pregnancy. I have always been kind to you both and helped. But you both are being very inconsiderate and hurtful. 


*SIL:* We know you are busy partying and all. But you knew way in advance about the baby shower..... And said you were coming and you didn't , do not say your coming if you won't.. And to not call and explain why you didn't show is just rude! OH says he doesn't care but I know he really does. This is our first child so you should be supportive to your brother!


----------



## MoonShadow14

Word


----------



## gretavon

:blush: I get cold sores/fever blisters too. So embarrassing.


----------



## Rota

I know im not second tri yet but i need to rant or i will explode!!

Ive been in my job just over a year now, one of the girls has recently left and was planning a leaving do with 'everyone' invited she just needed to set a date for the meal. I had two days off work come back to work to find that she has set a date that im not working :D so im free to go, yay. Well, fast forward 4 hours and one of the ward managers asks me 'No offence but can you switch shifts with person X so they can go to the leaving do as they really want to go?' No one else has been asked to switch, this is my planned day off and i was hoping to go to the do,not to mention 'no offence' ?!?! WTF!?

Also, B£$%h at work, one,nothing about this pregnancy is any of your business. I thought you were a friend and trusted you but the moment you blabbed your fat mouth to the whole entire ward i saw you for what you really are. Two, i am your senior and if i have to ask you 6 times to do a job and you ignore me then yes i will report your rear to the manager!

Co-workers, no i wont be dropping my hours after Bump arrives. I want to work full time as i am the main bread winner, this does not make me a bad mother and not deserving of being pregnant!


----------



## sjbenefield

Dear customer service:comp:

DO NOT tell me something is fixed when it isnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND then proceed to make fixing the problem that was so easy to fix to begin with 10x harder and longer to fix!!! :grr:


----------



## mummy_em

To the world lol I'm pregnant yes again I have not announced it on face book because I can't be arsed with all of the shitty comments yes it was a bit of a surprise and 5 children 8 and under will be a handful but we will cope it's not I have just been sleeping around with and one and popping baby's out left right and center we a bloody married and it's our life's not yours do how about you just keep your bloody nose out of my business
and breath x


----------



## teacherswifey

to the very nosy and rude man at the store today: NO, I'M NOT CARRYING MULTIPLES, YES, I AM ONLY FOUR MONTHS PREGNANT, AND YES, I AM SURE I THAT AM NOT DUE 'JUST ANY DAY'.

sheesh.... as if I don't already feel bad enough about my body.... I suppose I should feel grateful that I do look pregnant, even if most of it isn't baby...


----------



## gamblesrh

mummy_em said:


> To the world lol I'm pregnant yes again I have not announced it on face book because I can't be arsed with all of the shitty comments yes it was a bit of a surprise and 5 children 8 and under will be a handful but we will cope it's not I have just been sleeping around with and one and popping baby's out left right and center we a bloody married and it's our life's not yours do how about you just keep your bloody nose out of my business
> and breath x

I am pregnant with my 5th also and my in laws keep saying for me to not have any meds so I can know the real pain and hope I don't have any more kitchen after this one


----------



## Smudgelicious

Oooh, here I go......

Insomnia: Get bent. I am so sick of not being able to sleep at night and then being exhausted and wasting days napping to catch up. You're ruining my life.

MIL: When I say I'm not ready to tell anyone that I'm pregnant again and I'd like to wait until 4 months or so, was I completely fucking stupid to believe you'd listen to me ? Just because you can't 'hold it in' doesnt' make it ok to blab to every bloody person you know. If I miscarried or something went wrong, I don't want to have to discuss it with every person in your town, which is why I ask you NOT TO TELL. SAme goes for everything else in our lives. I'm sorry yours is so dull that you have nothing else to talk about, but I'm so sick of meeting people for the first time and they know absolutely everything about me and I have no idea they even exist ! Get a life and stop talking about mine !!
Also, stop taling about how much exercise you do. Stop wearing short shorts in the middle of winter. I know you think you have wonderful legs, but they're brown because you sunbake yourself to death year round and they're more old-lady scrawny than slim. You look like a handbag. If you EVER ask my 12 and 9 year old daughters if you can have their clothes when they grow out of them again, I will slap you across the face. I don't know if you're implying that they're going to be bigger than you or you're so slender you're their size, but they don't need to hear this from their 60 year old grandmother.
FIL: Stop telling people I used to be skinny. Fuck you. Stop feeling sorry for your son because he has a fat wife. He likes his fat wife very much asshole, thats why he keeps knocking her up ! 

My mum: remember me ? You're second child ? Itd be nice if you thought of me more than once a month.

I could go on but I need to eat something.


----------



## Emerald87

Smudgelicious said:


> Oooh, here I go......
> 
> Insomnia: Get bent. I am so sick of not being able to sleep at night and then being exhausted and wasting days napping to catch up. You're ruining my life.
> 
> MIL: When I say I'm not ready to tell anyone that I'm pregnant again and I'd like to wait until 4 months or so, was I completely fucking stupid to believe you'd listen to me ? Just because you can't 'hold it in' doesnt' make it ok to blab to every bloody person you know. If I miscarried or something went wrong, I don't want to have to discuss it with every person in your town, which is why I ask you NOT TO TELL. SAme goes for everything else in our lives. I'm sorry yours is so dull that you have nothing else to talk about, but I'm so sick of meeting people for the first time and they know absolutely everything about me and I have no idea they even exist ! Get a life and stop talking about mine !!
> Also, stop taling about how much exercise you do. Stop wearing short shorts in the middle of winter. I know you think you have wonderful legs, but they're brown because you sunbake yourself to death year round and they're more old-lady scrawny than slim. *You look like a handbag*. If you EVER ask my 12 and 9 year old daughters if you can have their clothes when they grow out of them again, I will slap you across the face. I don't know if you're implying that they're going to be bigger than you or you're so slender you're their size, but they don't need to hear this from their 60 year old grandmother.
> FIL: Stop telling people I used to be skinny. Fuck you. Stop feeling sorry for your son because he has a fat wife. He likes his fat wife very much asshole, thats why he keeps knocking her up !
> 
> My mum: remember me ? You're second child ? Itd be nice if you thought of me more than once a month.
> 
> I could go on but I need to eat something.

Laughing. So. Hard. Can't. Breathe.

Handbag... classic.


----------



## Nixtey

Dear everyone,

Stop telling me I don't know what being tired feels like!! If someone asks me how I'm feeling, I'm not going to lie to them and tell them I am full of energy and sparkles and rainbows! I'm going to tell them I'm tired and feel rubbish if I feel that way! You do not need to scoff and make comments like "huh, you're tired now? wait till the baby's here, you'll know what tired is then!" 
Eff off... seriously. 

I'm not stupid, I know that I'm going to be tired when LO gets here, but you don't need to keep reminding me of that wonderful fact! :growlmad:


----------



## emeraldbaby

To my husband (who I'm separated from) - How can you expect me to stay living with you when you have abused me ever since we got married? You expect me to subject a baby to that sort of life just because you feel entitled to have him around full time.... because he's 'your son'? Not going to happen! I don't want to live in a cage ever again. And our sons welfare will come before your wants.


----------



## Lizzie K

gamblesrh said:


> mummy_em said:
> 
> 
> To the world lol I'm pregnant yes again I have not announced it on face book because I can't be arsed with all of the shitty comments yes it was a bit of a surprise and 5 children 8 and under will be a handful but we will cope it's not I have just been sleeping around with and one and popping baby's out left right and center we a bloody married and it's our life's not yours do how about you just keep your bloody nose out of my business
> and breath x
> 
> I am pregnant with my 5th also and my in laws keep saying for me to not have any meds so I can know the real pain and hope I don't have any more kitchen after this oneClick to expand...

That is just rude. Ironically, I didn't have any meds with my third and here I am pregnant with my fourth. Like it's anyone else's business how many children you have. That pisses me off.

DH's stepmother: I never said I was going to get my tubes tied after this baby. In fact, I have said over and over again I will not be getting my tubes tied-ever. So don't be going behind my back telling people I said that.


----------



## miss cakes

to my darling son stop waking me up BEFORE dawn and insisting it morning time and making me get up only for you to go back upstairs as soon as ive come down child YOUR KILLING ME! 
to my horrible neighbours across the street can you stop screaming at eachother in the middle of the night and waking my kids up not to mention your own with your domestic bollocks and battering eachother in the street or it will be me coming over there to batter you both!! 
to everyone ive ever met in my life please fuckoff your all nosey *******s and whats going on with my own body is none of your damn business!!!


----------



## utterbubble

Best thread ever! To everyone that's pissed me off since being PG....

Yes our baby was planned is that any of your business?, Yes i'm 22 years old, no i don't feel like i should have traveled the world first I FUCKING HATE TRAVELLING and NO I DON'T WANT A GOOD CAREER FIRST, yes i know ''i don't know tired yet'' just because i don't have a child already doesn't mean i don't know what tired is!!!! oh and i'm not ''playing the pregnancy card'' I'M FUCKING PREGNANT AND FEEL LIKE SHIT IF YOU ASK HOW I FEEL I'M GOING TO TELL YOU..no i'm not married, and no i'm not a student that lives at home i actually have a fucking mortgage i just look younger than i am!!!

oh and the biggie.........NO I'M NOT GOING BACK TO WORK FOR A FEW YEARS I'M BEING A STAY AT HOME MUM BECAUSE WHEN WE DECIDED TO HAVE A BABY WE THOUGHT HMMM WE WANT TO BRING HIM/HER UP NOT PAY A STRANGER TOO.. STOP TELLING ME ''OH WE CANT AFFORD TO DO THAT'' OH GUTTED WELL I'M GOING TO STAY AT HOME SO FUCK YOU...

oh and another thing.. people stop giving me all your old rubbish you blantley just want to get rid of.... NO I DON'T NEED 6 SECOND HAND MOSES BASKETS.... I DON'T WANT YOUR OLD SHIT...... I'M NOT HAVING A BABY BECAUSE WE CANT AFFORD IT, WE ACTUALLY HAVE MONEY SAVED AND WOULD LIKE TO BUY STUFF!!!!!!!!!

phew sorry got increasingly angry lmao :)


----------



## miss cakes

hahaha i so get the annoying thing where people palm you off with their old crap an you have to be grateful for it and its something not even a charity shop wuld want let alone your new baby!


----------



## Smudgelicious

My bloody MIL just luuuuuurrrves those cheap arse charity shops. She thinks it's great that she can take my children there and by them secondhand McDonalds toys for 50cents. There are no words to describe the horror with which this fills me. She also buys second hand shoes :sick:

Thankfully they're older now and don't like little plastic toys.


----------



## always_xo

To the world: Yes, I'm 19, yes I'm pregnant, no, we're not married yet. Yes, I know what birth control is, yes, I was on it, yes, you can still get pregnant. Yes, I know it's going to be hard, YES, we have money saved. Please go live your own life and stop telling me how I should be living mine.

To my job: I HATE YOU AND I WANT TO QUIT. YOU STRESS ME OUT SO MUCH.

To my OH: I love you more than anything, however, I wish that you had to carry a child at some point in your life. You HAVE NO IDEA. I understand that you work more than full time and it's difficult, and I'm so thankful for all that you do, but I ALSO work, go to college full time, and CARRY OUR BABY. I am TIRED. So excuse me if I do not feel like staying up for 24 hours straight or going to the beach in 100 degree weather. I have a PERSON in me and it makes me TIRED. Also, please consider my depression and anxiety for once. It makes everything that much harder, and you have been less than understanding. :growlmad:

To my kinda/sorta MIL: I truly appreciate you and I know you mean well, but PLEASE stop riding my ass about the baby shower. When I asked you to be a part of it, I meant be a PART of it, not overtake the whole thing. My mother is more than happy to plan things and not stress me out about it. We have 3 and a half months, not 3 and a half weeks. :nope:


----------



## gamblesrh

Lizzie K said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_em said:
> 
> 
> To the world lol I'm pregnant yes again I have not announced it on face book because I can't be arsed with all of the shitty comments yes it was a bit of a surprise and 5 children 8 and under will be a handful but we will cope it's not I have just been sleeping around with and one and popping baby's out left right and center we a bloody married and it's our life's not yours do how about you just keep your bloody nose out of my business
> and breath x
> 
> I am pregnant with my 5th also and my in laws keep saying for me to not have any meds so I can know the real pain and hope I don't have any more kitchen after this oneClick to expand...
> 
> That is just rude. Ironically, I didn't have any meds with my third and here I am pregnant with my fourth. Like it's anyone else's business how many children you have. That pisses me off.
> 
> DH's stepmother: I never said I was going to get my tubes tied after this baby. In fact, I have said over and over again I will not be getting my tubes tied-ever. So don't be going behind my back telling people I said that.Click to expand...

I don't ever plan on having mine tied either just in case I do want to have more at any giving time


----------



## weerach

I love this thread :flower: 
To my oh/ex/whatever you are now- stop txting and asking if i still want you at my appointment on tuesday, i'll be going with or without you,if you choose to be there then turn up.
To everyone- yes im 'mad' or 'crazy' for having baby#3,no i dont care if i dont get a little girl after two boys, a healthy baby is fine by me. 
To everyones future comments when they find out i got dumped while pregnant- i dont want your fake sympathy or opinions,shit happens and its none of your business,and yes of course i'll cope.actually think my mums going to be the worst for this.
To every single member of oh/ex family- yes im carrying your flesh and blood,it would be nice if you asked about the baby or how he/she is doing,even if you dont give a crap about me.dont expect a welcome party when baby is born,it'll be too late.


----------



## miss cakes

weerach said:


> I love this thread :flower:
> To my oh/ex/whatever you are now- stop txting and asking if i still want you at my appointment on tuesday, i'll be going with or without you,if you choose to be there then turn up.
> To everyone- yes im 'mad' or 'crazy' for having baby#3,no i dont care if i dont get a little girl after two boys, a healthy baby is fine by me.
> To everyones future comments when they find out i got dumped while pregnant- i dont want your fake sympathy or opinions,shit happens and its none of your business,and yes of course i'll cope.actually think my mums going to be the worst for this.
> To every single member of oh/ex family- yes im carrying your flesh and blood,it would be nice if you asked about the baby or how he/she is doing,even if you dont give a crap about me.dont expect a welcome party when baby is born,it'll be too late.

blimey same!


----------



## mummy2be1987

My favourite is that there is someone who is due a week before me thinking she knows better. And automatically assumes that because her parents are buying her everything. £1000 pram and £1000 nursery too. She assumes that everyone is getting the help that she is getting... Well we're not and we chose to have this baby because we can afford to buy things for it we don't need people to buy us things. If they want to help us out then that's fine that's their choice to do so.. But really £2000??? On top of that her Nanna is buying her nappies. But she won't be happy if they're not Huggies nappies. Oh and she doesn't know how I am going to cope at the end because I went home in march because I couldn't cope with the heat... I didn't find out I was pregnant till the end of march!!! 

I also shouldn't be working up to 38 weeks because I am going to be carrying extra weight and I am going to balloon absolutely everywhere because I am going to retain water... O I am 'depressing' because I don't share the same views as her in terms of football/soccer kits I'm sorry but my newborn baby isn't going to give a crap as to what he is wearing cause he won't have a clue what he is being out in. And will probably dirty it within 5 minutes of being put in it whether it be sick or poo.

Breast feeding 'dad won't bond if you breast feed and he should be getting up in the night' I don't think it is fair to assume that dad will get up in the night when he has to be up early for work the next day and your going to be sat on your bum all day watching daytime TV or catching up on sleep. He's not going to want to be bonding at 3 o clock in the morning when the baby has woken up again... 

I feel a little bit better after that.. It's only a tip of the iceberg too... Xx


----------



## Lizzie K

gamblesrh said:


> Lizzie K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_em said:
> 
> 
> To the world lol I'm pregnant yes again I have not announced it on face book because I can't be arsed with all of the shitty comments yes it was a bit of a surprise and 5 children 8 and under will be a handful but we will cope it's not I have just been sleeping around with and one and popping baby's out left right and center we a bloody married and it's our life's not yours do how about you just keep your bloody nose out of my business
> and breath x
> 
> I am pregnant with my 5th also and my in laws keep saying for me to not have any meds so I can know the real pain and hope I don't have any more kitchen after this oneClick to expand...
> 
> That is just rude. Ironically, I didn't have any meds with my third and here I am pregnant with my fourth. Like it's anyone else's business how many children you have. That pisses me off.
> 
> DH's stepmother: I never said I was going to get my tubes tied after this baby. In fact, I have said over and over again I will not be getting my tubes tied-ever. So don't be going behind my back telling people I said that.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't ever plan on having mine tied either just in case I do want to have more at any giving timeClick to expand...

That is exactly why I don't want mine tied. I do want that copper IUD because we won't be able to afford any more for a while, but once the economy turns back around and DH can find a job in his actual field, we might decide to have another. You never can tell.


----------



## gamblesrh

Lizzie K said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lizzie K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_em said:
> 
> 
> To the world lol I'm pregnant yes again I have not announced it on face book because I can't be arsed with all of the shitty comments yes it was a bit of a surprise and 5 children 8 and under will be a handful but we will cope it's not I have just been sleeping around with and one and popping baby's out left right and center we a bloody married and it's our life's not yours do how about you just keep your bloody nose out of my business
> and breath x
> 
> I am pregnant with my 5th also and my in laws keep saying for me to not have any meds so I can know the real pain and hope I don't have any more kitchen after this oneClick to expand...
> 
> That is just rude. Ironically, I didn't have any meds with my third and here I am pregnant with my fourth. Like it's anyone else's business how many children you have. That pisses me off.
> 
> DH's stepmother: I never said I was going to get my tubes tied after this baby. In fact, I have said over and over again I will not be getting my tubes tied-ever. So don't be going behind my back telling people I said that.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't ever plan on having mine tied either just in case I do want to have more at any giving timeClick to expand...
> 
> That is exactly why I don't want mine tied. I do want that copper IUD because we won't be able to afford any more for a while, but once the economy turns back around and DH can find a job in his actual field, we might decide to have another. You never can tell.Click to expand...

Like I told my husband when we found out I was pregnant again(our youngest is only 9 months old now, she was 3 months when we found out and I was on the pill) I'm glad it's happening now rather then 10 years down the road. Especially since we lost one in 2006


----------



## Lizzie K

gamblesrh said:


> Like I told my husband when we found out I was pregnant again(our youngest is only 9 months old now, she was 3 months when we found out and I was on the pill) I'm glad it's happening now rather then 10 years down the road. Especially since we lost one in 2006

I got pregnant with #3 when #2 was about 3 months old. He was born 2 days after his older brother's first birthday. There's 20 months between #1 and #2. After #3, I had 3 early miscarriages and was so thrilled when this turned out to be a sticky bean.

To my body: Why are you hurting so bad? I know these aren't the usual aches and pains I get during pregnancy, so what is going on? The doctor couldn't find anything wrong this morning, but I am still worried.


----------



## gamblesrh

Lizzie K said:


> gamblesrh said:
> 
> 
> Like I told my husband when we found out I was pregnant again(our youngest is only 9 months old now, she was 3 months when we found out and I was on the pill) I'm glad it's happening now rather then 10 years down the road. Especially since we lost one in 2006
> 
> I got pregnant with #3 when #2 was about 3 months old. He was born 2 days after his older brother's first birthday. There's 20 months between #1 and #2. After #3, I had 3 early miscarriages and was so thrilled when this turned out to be a sticky bean.
> 
> To my body: Why are you hurting so bad? I know these aren't the usual aches and pains I get during pregnancy, so what is going on? The doctor couldn't find anything wrong this morning, but I am still worried.Click to expand...

I'm due Oct. 1st and my daughters birthday is Sept.28, I already told my doctor I refuse to be in the hospital from 12am to 12 am that whole day


----------



## hunni12

Dear friends , family, general public:

Do not try to discourage me when i say i want a natural birth. I am hella terrified of the epidural needle and I would rather be in pain for hours than lose the feelings in my legs for the rest of my life if something goes wrong. Yes I am terrified.Do not bombard me with your horror labor stories or horrible contraction stories trying to spook me. Natural labor is my choice!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Not in second tri yet, but I just have to vent:

Human Resources Dept: I HATE YOU! You specifically told me that my husband would have medical coverage effective 7/1 and that he was eligible because he doesn't qualify for coverage through his job. I originally called to add him due to our marriage, but I missed the 30 day deadline. YOU brought up that he would qualify anyway, and told me it would all go through immediately. Well, I got a letter in the mail asking for proof that DH lost his coverage through his job. I called you back and you told me that he DOESN'T QUALIFY UNLESS HE *LOST* HIS COVERAGE, NOT IF HE NEVER HAD IT. So now he can't get insurance until January 1st. I'm sitting at my desk bawling like an idiot because all I can think about is that DH will get sick or injured and not be able to get the care he needs because of me. WHY DID YOU EVEN SAY ALL THAT IF HE REALLY WOULDN'T QUALIFY?? I specifically told you he never had coverage through his employer, so WHY DID YOU TELL ME THAT WAS FINE??? Son of a bitch!!


----------



## Sapphire83

Dearest bunch of inconsiderate idiots on the train: 

I AM PREGNANT! Never mind the fact that you're sitting on priority seats. Never mind that I'm standing (!) right in front of you, belly literally in your sorry face. No, really- never mind!!! :trouble:


----------



## Themonkey

Sapphire83 said:


> Dearest bunch of inconsiderate idiots on the train:
> 
> I AM PREGNANT! Never mind the fact that you're sitting on priority seats. Never mind that I'm standing (!) right in front of you, belly literally in your sorry face. No, really- never mind!!! :trouble:


I so feel your pain and the idiots that all go rushing into the que to board train :growlmad:


----------



## gamblesrh

To my wonderful back would you please stop making it hurt so bad that I can barely stand up and move my right leg to get anything done


----------



## Strike

To DH,

When I say I don't want the dogs in the front seat of the car and want them in the back behind the dog cage, I mean it. This rule is not only in place when I am in town and the filthy dog prints give you away every time. 

When I call you out on it don't you dare act like I am the bad guy. I'm soooo sorry that I don't want the seats dirty, dog prints on the window, and uncontrolled dogs sittin on your lap. But I also don't want to get a call from the cops saying you've been in an accident because you were distracted.

Don't say it was too much work to move stuff around in the back for the dogs. You just don't give a shit. But I do. For once, ease put yourself in my shoes and imagine how worried you would be if I drove with the dogs like that.


----------



## samj732

Dear FOB:

No our custody arrangement will NOT be one week with you, one week with me and NO we will NOT be allowing a 5 year old to CHOOSE which parent they want to live with. Are you absolutely insane? Parenting is not a popularity contest! If you want to fight it out, feel free to hire a very expensive lawyer (plus one for me, since you will have to pay court fees!) and STILL only get the normal custody arrangement of every other weekend. STOP being a prick thinking you are going to take an infant away from their breastfeeding mother!

By the way, how do you expect to find daycare when you are working 12-14 hour days? Use your brain for once!


----------



## MoonShadow14

Not a vent but happy to say I've started maternity leave countdown! LOL


----------



## Inoue

To Family members:

Just because i spend 1 hour in hospital making sure my baby is ok due to bad cramps, it doesnt mean im giving birth or losing her!! Stop over dramatising every little thing thats wrong with me and worrying other family members. Its not fair on them or me when i have to pick up the pieces. 
Im glad your concerned and worried for my welfare, but please. Im fine, babys fine always was and still is... period! 


That felt better! xx


----------



## Skittleblue

Dear former coworker,

I don't need your fake Facebook congratulations, and especially if you're going to follow it up with snide comments behind my back. We all know you only posted that to make yourself look good, but what you said afterwards definitely undid that. Here's what you never understood: while you were calling yourself a "good Christian," you were also judging me for a pain you didn't and never could understand. See, infertility is more painful than I think your cold, tiny heart has the ability to feel. So when you complained constantly about the morning sickness from your 2 accidental pregnancies, a little piece of me died every time you posted it on Facebook or moaned and groaned about it in the hall. Because you were complaining about something I would have given anything for. And now that it's my turn, you should note that I've yet to complain once. Why? Because I wanted this so badly, and I could never take for granted how blessed I am to finally get this chance. So go ahead and make your snide, passive aggressive comments... But if you feel the need to do that, don't bother with publicly congratulating me... Because, seriously, I don't want someone so bitter and hateful to say anything. If you can't be happy for me, then just shut up and don't say anything. K? Thanks.

Dear current, psycho coworker,

No, your advice to "just relax and stop trying so hard" wasn't right. We had a medical reason it was so incredibly difficult, and we had a less than 1% chance it would ever happen... So "relaxing" wasn't the answer. For your information, we had just made an appointment to make arrangements for IVF, which we knew we couldn't afford so I was MORE stressed than I'd ever been before. This baby is nothing short of a miracle, so how about you stop trying to pretend your crummy advice had any hand in me getting pregnant. How about you admit that it's a statistical anomaly, if you can't admit that miracles happen. But for the love of all that is good and right in this world, how about you never again be dumb enough as to believe that I followed your advice and it helped. Frankly, your advice was the least helpful and one of the most offensive things that you could have possibly said. Had you not been a coworker and not said it at work, I would have probably called you on it at the time.


----------



## miss cakes

dear nightmares GO AWAY i dont need to have terrifying nightmares about miscarrying disrupting my sleep when i dont get much sleep as it is urgh!!!!!


----------



## Emerald87

Skittleblue said:


> Dear former coworker,
> 
> I don't need your fake Facebook congratulations, and especially if you're going to follow it up with snide comments behind my back. We all know you only posted that to make yourself look good, but what you said afterwards definitely undid that. Here's what you never understood: while you were calling yourself a "good Christian," you were also judging me for a pain you didn't and never could understand. See, infertility is more painful than I think your cold, tiny heart has the ability to feel. So when you complained constantly about the morning sickness from your 2 accidental pregnancies, a little piece of me died every time you posted it on Facebook or moaned and groaned about it in the hall. Because you were complaining about something I would have given anything for. And now that it's my turn, you should note that I've yet to complain once. Why? Because I wanted this so badly, and I could never take for granted how blessed I am to finally get this chance. So go ahead and make your snide, passive aggressive comments... But if you feel the need to do that, don't bother with publicly congratulating me... Because, seriously, I don't want someone so bitter and hateful to say anything. If you can't be happy for me, then just shut up and don't say anything. K? Thanks.
> 
> Dear current, psycho coworker,
> 
> No, your advice to *"just relax and stop trying so hard"* wasn't right. We had a medical reason it was so incredibly difficult, and we had a less than 1% chance it would ever happen... So "relaxing" wasn't the answer. For your information, we had just made an appointment to make arrangements for IVF, which we knew we couldn't afford so I was MORE stressed than I'd ever been before. This baby is nothing short of a miracle, so how about you stop trying to pretend your crummy advice had any hand in me getting pregnant. How about you admit that it's a statistical anomaly, if you can't admit that miracles happen. But for the love of all that is good and right in this world, how about you never again be dumb enough as to believe that I followed your advice and it helped. Frankly, your advice was the least helpful and one of the most offensive things that you could have possibly said. Had you not been a coworker and not said it at work, I would have probably called you on it at the time.

I absolutely positively HATE this advice, and I got it from every angle. My mother, co-workers etc. The only people that understand that you don't stop trying are you and your doctors.
And just like you, I was booked in for IVF and also fell with this little miracle. And my god were we "trying hard" lol...

Congratulations BTW!


----------



## LeeLouClare

Sickness - its about time you buggered off!


----------



## gryphongrl

To my DH. I realize when you came home today that the dishes weren't done and dinner wasn't on the table. 

That DOES NOT MEAN, as you put it, that I "sat on my ass all day while you were out earning a living". I hung the blinds, did the laundry, shopped for curtains, fed the dog and did, in fact, do the dishes. They have a habit of piling up. And countless other stuff that you won't notice, because you don't do anything to take care of our home. Oh, and I grew part of a baby, which sometimes makes me tired / sick and not in the mood to fry you up something for dinner. 

:growlmad:


----------



## miss cakes

dear god please give me a break!!! 4.30am wake up calls from children total house wreckage by 6am breakfast time is a warzone going up that damn hill with a pushchair and a 5yr old with no road sense is a nightmare coming back and hoovering mopping cleaning washing up doing laundry only for it to be wrecked again the minute my toddler wakes up from her nap is exhausting then lunchtime and massive huge mess again so its back to hoovering mopping cleaning and more washing up then off up that vile hill to get my son from school and total tantrums all the way home if i dont go to the park then dinner time and absolute more wreckage which takes me another two hours to sort out and clean then 3 hours repeatedly putting my son back to bed and in the meantime trying to settle my LO and i am trying not to pass out from tiredness all the while my 12yr old sits on her bum watching me clean up and throws a strop if i ask her to make her own bed then i get phone cals from fob telling me i do nothing but sit on my bum all day while he works how dare i ask for any money or help toward the baby that HE wanted then off to my bed which has collapsed and now my backs killing me rant over! i cant wait to go back to work and sanity!!

just want to add i love my kids to bits and feel guilty for ranting but i will be much happier when they go back to nursery and school and i go back to work so i can have quality time with them without the 24/7 stress of being at home im climbing the walls here lol x


----------



## mysteriouseye

Dear Mum, Please can you actually get back to my best friend about baby shower!! I only have 10 weeks left and my poor best friend has been trying to chase you about what date to do my baby shower!! xx


----------



## mysteriouseye

OMG I have just managed to calm myself down!!!!
Dear Sisters - The new kitty that mum got you is very very cute & I welcome her to the family, but WHAT IN THE FREAKING WORLD POSSESED YOU TO CALL HER SOPHIA??? YOU KNEW THAT MY BABIES NAME IS GOING TO BE ESMEE SOPHIA... SO WHY DID YOU THINK IT WAS OK TO CALL NEW KITTY SOPHIA!!! ... I appreciate that you have now changed the name to TIA but do you know how much it upset me whilst I was at work, to see you all uploading photos on facebook of new kitty 'sophia'.. it has taken me ages to calm down!!

Dear Dad - Please do not put stupid comments on my pictures on facebook!! I deleted you off my facebook previously because of it.. and only re-added you because you said you would stop!! I do not appreciate you putting a comment on my picture of my 30 week bump asking me why I have put my vagina on display!! Ermmm I havent?? Its a BUMP picture!! What you might be able to see is my hip bone which is no where near my vagina your freaking *******!!!


----------



## PageJ28

Dear everyone I know:

Please stop asking me to do everything under the sun. I know I have responsibilities, but I really can't take anything extra right now. I'm pregnant, I have a 10 month old, I have a grandmother with alzheimer and dementia, not to mention I'm a cosmetology student. Oh, and the mountain of clothes that need to be washed, and the ever growing mound of dishes in the sink. PLEASE GIVE ME A BREAK. I'm not asking for anything over the top, just stop expecting me to be superwoman. 

Thanks,
I love you


----------



## Strike

To the asshole drivers in this damn city,

Why the hell do you feel the need to tailgate so damn much? You are not going to get to wherever the hell you're going any quicker. You're not going to make me speed up. I also don't really want to get hit again, like I did yesterday. Just because there's a dent there does not make my car a friggin' target for you to aim at. Twenty years accident free and I get rear-ended yesterday. Not a big deal. Insurance is going to cover it. But if I get hit again anytime soon, the person that causes it (and you can bet it's not going to be me considering my record and that I can also navigate at 90 knots in a helicopter flying 15 feet above the trees so driving's not that difficult for me) is going to wish they had never been born. Oh, and you better not be like way too many people in this city with expired plates and no insurance, because I will sue you for every penny you have. Not only will I play the pregnancy card, but I will also pull the military card as well and, in this city, means that you will get no sympathy.

That is all. Carry on. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Elainey

Dear ankles, I would appreciate it if you didn't swell up to the size of tree trunks in this unseasonably hot weather the UK is having at the moment!


----------



## lambchops

My belly, please, PLEASE be normal and stop feelin sick/bloated/heartburny/vomit/hungry/discusting all the freaking time!!


----------



## babytime1

To everyone.... :finger:



I'd love to do that... but now I have to get on with the following...

:laundry: :iron: :dishes: :pizza: :sex: :shower: :sleep:


I'm actually in love with these smilies


----------



## Strike

Dear DH,

I am no longer permitted to lift anything more than 5 lbs. There are currently 3 large boxes in the back of the car that need to be removed before I bring the car in to the shop to get fixed tomorrow morning. I would like to go through them tonight. I have been asking you since 5 p.m. to bring them in. It's now 7 p.m. Please GET OFF YOUR ASS!


----------



## Emerald87

babytime1 said:


> To everyone.... :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to do that... but now I have to get on with the following...
> 
> :laundry: :iron: :dishes: :pizza: :sex: :shower: :sleep:
> 
> 
> I'm actually in love with these smilies

What is this :sex: you speak of?? I thought that was only for procreation and now that I've done that... well...
*sigh* I miss sex... stupid lack of libido!!


----------



## mummy2be1987

Reading some of these really helps cheer me up. As I am experiencing some of them myself. Nice to know I an not alone :) xx


----------



## miss cakes

dear ralphy my ex boyfriend best friend whatever you are stop taking the piss out of every baby name i come up with to the point where i want to kick your teeth in! i knew there was a good reason i dumped you....
to my darling sister yes we know your perfect please fuckoff for the duration of my pregnancy :)


----------



## Jilliank2005

Oooh, ive got one. Dear brother in law, I like you a lot usually, never had a problem with anything, until last week. next time you have a thought about my pregnancy, keep it to yourself. I was planning to post my 20 week scan on Facebook so some distant friends could see it. I'm very proud of my LO that took me 15 months to conceive. My husband thought this was a good idea until you messaged him straight after the scan to say "whatever you do don't let Jill put it on Facebook". Half an hour later my husband said he'd changed his mind and didn't want to put the picture up. I was OK with that until he told me the reason why was his brother had said so.

1) I'd rather see someone's happiness than the fact they've liked a multinational corporation, or a FarmVille invite, or an inane comment about Nottingham Forest.

2) let me?! LET ME?! This isn't 1900. 

3) please let me know how and when or even IF I'm allowed to post about my birth in advance. Or send your preferences snidely to my husband as your first response immediately after the good news.

Oh that's better!


----------



## mummy2be1987

Jill I would post it anyways and unfriend him. Got nothing to do with him your baby your rules :) xx


----------



## kimbotrav

ARGGHHHHHHHHHHHH stop being so selfish!!!!!!!!! i give give give and get shit on and no im not HORMONAL im annoyed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

few that feels better :)


----------



## kimbotrav

Strike said:


> Dear DH,
> 
> I am no longer permitted to lift anything more than 5 lbs. There are currently 3 large boxes in the back of the car that need to be removed before I bring the car in to the shop to get fixed tomorrow morning. I would like to go through them tonight. I have been asking you since 5 p.m. to bring them in. It's now 7 p.m. Please GET OFF YOUR ASS!

lol this sounds very familiar in my household :rofl:


----------



## miss cakes

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh he done it again the dick i slipped up and said i love the name zeke and he went hahahahaha sounds like geek! grrrr i snapped n said its better than his granny shit name! (his names ralphy) just so ANNOYED


----------



## MoonShadow14

Small vent....

Dear legs! Stop being so damn restless!


----------



## OktoberCat

*So fed up with people sneering every time I say that I'd love to breastfeed and keep the baby in mine and DH's room until they're atleast 6 months! I always get the same reply which goes along the lines of "Oh haha that will last for about 1 day, with our first we ended up wheeling him out onto the landing because he was making too much noise soo good luck with that!lololol"

Yeah, just because YOU couldn't put up with your newborn disturbing your nights sleep doesn't mean that I'm willing to do the same!

Talk about poo-pooing  *


----------



## miss cakes

i hate your face!!!!!!!!!!! go away at once that is all


----------



## mummy2be1987

Well, my latest rant is with my boss.

Usually I have a 9.15 appointment come in at 10 and go home at 4 o clock.. But no today he has told me that i have to work till 5.. really not a good day to be pi**ing me off I have terrible backache and headache.. and just generally not in a good mood!!! Feel like sh*t :(:(:(


----------



## Strike

To my MIL,

For the last time, I do not want the used car seat from your great grandson! To me it's the equivalent of buying a used bike helmet! I know how both you and your grandson drive and wouldn't trust anything that was ever hooked up in your car.

Also, I am not fat, I am growing a baby. Not all of us can start out at 105 lbs like you. Weight does not equal fitness. At least I don't smoke a pack a day and eat one meal a day or eat in a kitchen that hasn't been cleaned since who knows when. So, don't you dare call me fat again or tell me how huge I am going to be if I don't stop eating. The next time you do I'm afraid I just won't be able to laugh it off again. It hurts.


----------



## jd11

To the lady of the big arse car parked beside mine this morning,

Just because you have a nice new car that takes up most of the car park space does not mean you can park so close to the car beside you so it give you heaps of room to get out your car. I could only just squeeze between the cars to get to my door and to actually get in my car i had to squash the crap out of my big pregnant belly. what makes it worse is you sat in your drivers seat and watched me the whole time most likely to see if i didn't dent you bloody car. I should have given you the finger but i obvisiously to nice for that............


----------



## OktoberCat

jd11 said:


> To the lady of the big arse car parked beside mine this morning,
> 
> Just because you have a nice new car that takes up most of the car park space does not mean you can park so close to the car beside you so it give you heaps of room to get out your car. I could only just squeeze between the cars to get to my door and to actually get in my car i had to squash the crap out of my big pregnant belly. what makes it worse is you sat in your drivers seat and watched me the whole time most likely to see if i didn't dent you bloody car. I should have given you the finger but i obvisiously to nice for that............

I would have made a point of opening my car door onto hers leaving a nice scratch....

But then again I have an old banger that I don't mind denting! I turn into such a spiteful cow when confronted with situations like that :blush:


----------



## veryfondoftea

OktoberCat said:


> I would have made a point of opening my car door onto hers leaving a nice scratch....
> 
> But then again I have an old banger that I don't mind denting! I turn into such a spiteful cow when confronted with situations like that :blush:

Haha me too. I literally become a witch if I feel like anyone is just being selfish or thoughtless.


----------



## cbass929

To my DH:

It hurts me no now it just pisses me off how you can take off your normal job to go do side work with someone. But I have had 5 u/s and you promised to be there for the last 2 and still nothing yet. Something with work always comes up! Fuck work! Work will be there when you get back to the office!!you will never see you child at this stage again!!! I have another scan on august 10th, if you don't go i am going to cuss you out like no damn tomorrow.!!! And FYI just bc you don't like it if I have a male dr and it makes you uncomfy, how do you think i feel???? do you think i like having to go to the dr, ugh NO!!!
Grow the f up, you are 26, I think it's time


----------



## jd11

OktoberCat said:


> jd11 said:
> 
> 
> To the lady of the big arse car parked beside mine this morning,
> 
> Just because you have a nice new car that takes up most of the car park space does not mean you can park so close to the car beside you so it give you heaps of room to get out your car. I could only just squeeze between the cars to get to my door and to actually get in my car i had to squash the crap out of my big pregnant belly. what makes it worse is you sat in your drivers seat and watched me the whole time most likely to see if i didn't dent you bloody car. I should have given you the finger but i obvisiously to nice for that............
> 
> I would have made a point of opening my car door onto hers leaving a nice scratch....
> 
> But then again I have an old banger that I don't mind denting! I turn into such a spiteful cow when confronted with situations like that :blush:Click to expand...

if i had insurance and could afford to pay for the damage to her stupid car i would have banged it up against hers but really can't afford another bill to be added to the list


----------



## OktoberCat

jd11 said:


> OktoberCat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jd11 said:
> 
> 
> To the lady of the big arse car parked beside mine this morning,
> 
> Just because you have a nice new car that takes up most of the car park space does not mean you can park so close to the car beside you so it give you heaps of room to get out your car. I could only just squeeze between the cars to get to my door and to actually get in my car i had to squash the crap out of my big pregnant belly. what makes it worse is you sat in your drivers seat and watched me the whole time most likely to see if i didn't dent you bloody car. I should have given you the finger but i obvisiously to nice for that............
> 
> I would have made a point of opening my car door onto hers leaving a nice scratch....
> 
> But then again I have an old banger that I don't mind denting! I turn into such a spiteful cow when confronted with situations like that :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> if i had insurance and could afford to pay for the damage to her stupid car i would have banged it up against hers but really can't afford another bill to be added to the listClick to expand...

Good point, definately should have given her the finger then! :devil:


----------



## Jilliank2005

Dear work colleagues. Pregnancy is not a competition. I am pleased for you that you or your daughter/sister is pregnant but turning everything into a competition is EXHAUSTING! 

No my bump is not as big, I didn't get a bargain on my buggy, i havent read bed time stories to my bump yet, I'm not having as long mat leave as you..and on and on and on....

no ones pregnancy is BETTER or WORSE than any one else's just DIFFERENT for pity's sake!...... Parenting, I am told, comes with so much guilt and worry why the hell would you try and stir it amongst ourselves. When I find myself being riled up by you when you suggest my small bump might mean my baby is unwell I don't like myself! 



And to the people who treat me like me, cheers!

And breathe....


----------



## starburst1979

OktoberCat said:


> *So fed up with people sneering every time I say that I'd love to breastfeed and keep the baby in mine and DH's room until they're atleast 6 months! I always get the same reply which goes along the lines of "Oh haha that will last for about 1 day, with our first we ended up wheeling him out onto the landing because he was making too much noise soo good luck with that!lololol"
> 
> Yeah, just because YOU couldn't put up with your newborn disturbing your nights sleep doesn't mean that I'm willing to do the same!
> 
> Talk about poo-pooing  *

Balls to them!! My little one is still in our room at 20 months!! And when this one comes along, unless we move to a 3 bed house soon, we'll be sharing with toddler and new born......i don't think it's fair for my teenager to be made to share with a baby!! He's got exams over next couple of years!!
Besides......beats leaving bedroom and disturbing rest of house when they wake at night!! Xx


----------



## BellaDonna818

To Whomever -

I realize that people falsify information on here and at many other website online. However, simply because I have a different user name for this website than I do for other website does not mean I'm lying. Perhaps I have reason for this. Also, the fact that I have pictures of families and children on photo sharing sites does not mean those children are mine. It means I'm a photographer. I would seriously appreciate being asked about things rather than accused.

It's just pretty upsetting considering I come onto this website looking for support and understanding, and now I feel like I have to defend myself.


----------



## Lizzie K

starburst1979 said:


> OktoberCat said:
> 
> 
> *So fed up with people sneering every time I say that I'd love to breastfeed and keep the baby in mine and DH's room until they're atleast 6 months! I always get the same reply which goes along the lines of "Oh haha that will last for about 1 day, with our first we ended up wheeling him out onto the landing because he was making too much noise soo good luck with that!lololol"
> 
> Yeah, just because YOU couldn't put up with your newborn disturbing your nights sleep doesn't mean that I'm willing to do the same!
> 
> Talk about poo-pooing  *
> 
> Balls to them!! My little one is still in our room at 20 months!! And when this one comes along, unless we move to a 3 bed house soon, we'll be sharing with toddler and new born......i don't think it's fair for my teenager to be made to share with a baby!! He's got exams over next couple of years!!
> Besides......beats leaving bedroom and disturbing rest of house when they wake at night!! XxClick to expand...

My three year old is in my room. The room the other two sleep in is too small to even consider trying to put another bed in and there's cabinets on the wall that prevent us from putting bunk beds in. However, we are going to rearrange the basement this weekend and move the boys to where the couch and tv are now and move that stuff into their room. There is room there for all three of them. I wouldn't worry about it, except our bedroom is pretty small as well and I don't see how we could fit our bed, the toddler bed, and the bassinet in there unless I move our dresser out. I can't wait until we can get our own place. However, even if we had a mansion, the new baby would sleep with us at least until he starts sleeping through the night. It makes things easier for me, since I can be lazy and not really have to get up when he wakes during the night.


----------



## F0xybabe

To men all over- 
Every single pregnancy symptom that I am experiencing is REAL!!!! It's not "made up" and it is most certainly not me "blaming things on pregnancy".

Every emotion, back pain, vomit, food aversion, constipation, etc!!! is indeed because of my pregnancy and I'd appreciate it if you stopped telling me to "stop blaming" these things on my pregnancy.


----------



## OktoberCat

Lizzie K said:


> starburst1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OktoberCat said:
> 
> 
> *So fed up with people sneering every time I say that I'd love to breastfeed and keep the baby in mine and DH's room until they're atleast 6 months! I always get the same reply which goes along the lines of "Oh haha that will last for about 1 day, with our first we ended up wheeling him out onto the landing because he was making too much noise soo good luck with that!lololol"
> 
> Yeah, just because YOU couldn't put up with your newborn disturbing your nights sleep doesn't mean that I'm willing to do the same!
> 
> Talk about poo-pooing  *
> 
> Balls to them!! My little one is still in our room at 20 months!! And when this one comes along, unless we move to a 3 bed house soon, we'll be sharing with toddler and new born......i don't think it's fair for my teenager to be made to share with a baby!! He's got exams over next couple of years!!
> Besides......beats leaving bedroom and disturbing rest of house when they wake at night!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> My three year old is in my room. The room the other two sleep in is too small to even consider trying to put another bed in and there's cabinets on the wall that prevent us from putting bunk beds in. However, we are going to rearrange the basement this weekend and move the boys to where the couch and tv are now and move that stuff into their room. There is room there for all three of them. I wouldn't worry about it, except our bedroom is pretty small as well and I don't see how we could fit our bed, the toddler bed, and the bassinet in there unless I move our dresser out. I can't wait until we can get our own place. However, even if we had a mansion, the new baby would sleep with us at least until he starts sleeping through the night. It makes things easier for me, since I can be lazy and not really have to get up when he wakes during the night.Click to expand...


I feel that keeping the baby in with us is an entirely sensible decision, seeing as we have two cats who love to jump into the warm spot in bed as soon as you get out of it. I'm not chasing my cats around the house at 3am all because the family tell me the baby needs it's own room (not having a go at people who DO put baby in the nursery, everyone's different :)) but I'm fed up with people scoffing at me and my ideas because it's my first pregnancy.

The people in question who laughed (although I love them dearly and they have helped me out alot) decided to pop their baby on the landing on it's first night at home because it was making too much noise. Bare in mind that the baby was born with a low birth weight and a few complications :nope: I think I'd want him in with me and I'd be up all night listening to him making sure he's breathing!


Just needed to get it off my chest. phew. feel a bit evil now though. They're great parents, honestly. I just didn't get their logic.


----------



## bluejay

Dear ex husband,

We share kids, and I have not stopped you from seeing them. You don't pay your full child support, you don't pay the other bills you agreed to pay, and I've been decent enough about that. So why do you and your poisonous new wife feel like you have license to harass me? Cut it the hell out! You need to leave me alone. Get on with your lives, and quit focusing on ME and making me the 'reason' for your various difficulties. Grow up already! You sink or swim on your own merits, and you receive the results of the choices you make. I do not need a bunch of bullsh*t from you two. Not under any circumstances, but especially not now while I'm pregnant.

Seriously, I've been as patient as is reasonable and then some. Go play in traffic, the both of you.


----------



## starburst1979

OktoberCat said:


> Lizzie K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starburst1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OktoberCat said:
> 
> 
> *So fed up with people sneering every time I say that I'd love to breastfeed and keep the baby in mine and DH's room until they're atleast 6 months! I always get the same reply which goes along the lines of "Oh haha that will last for about 1 day, with our first we ended up wheeling him out onto the landing because he was making too much noise soo good luck with that!lololol"
> 
> Yeah, just because YOU couldn't put up with your newborn disturbing your nights sleep doesn't mean that I'm willing to do the same!
> 
> Talk about poo-pooing  *
> 
> Balls to them!! My little one is still in our room at 20 months!! And when this one comes along, unless we move to a 3 bed house soon, we'll be sharing with toddler and new born......i don't think it's fair for my teenager to be made to share with a baby!! He's got exams over next couple of years!!
> Besides......beats leaving bedroom and disturbing rest of house when they wake at night!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> My three year old is in my room. The room the other two sleep in is too small to even consider trying to put another bed in and there's cabinets on the wall that prevent us from putting bunk beds in. However, we are going to rearrange the basement this weekend and move the boys to where the couch and tv are now and move that stuff into their room. There is room there for all three of them. I wouldn't worry about it, except our bedroom is pretty small as well and I don't see how we could fit our bed, the toddler bed, and the bassinet in there unless I move our dresser out. I can't wait until we can get our own place. However, even if we had a mansion, the new baby would sleep with us at least until he starts sleeping through the night. It makes things easier for me, since I can be lazy and not really have to get up when he wakes during the night.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel that keeping the baby in with us is an entirely sensible decision, seeing as we have two cats who love to jump into the warm spot in bed as soon as you get out of it. I'm not chasing my cats around the house at 3am all because the family tell me the baby needs it's own room (not having a go at people who DO put baby in the nursery, everyone's different :)) but I'm fed up with people scoffing at me and my ideas because it's my first pregnancy.
> 
> The people in question who laughed (although I love them dearly and they have helped me out alot) decided to pop their baby on the landing on it's first night at home because it was making too much noise. Bare in mind that the baby was born with a low birth weight and a few complications :nope: I think I'd want him in with me and I'd be up all night listening to him making sure he's breathing!
> 
> 
> Just needed to get it off my chest. phew. feel a bit evil now though. They're great parents, honestly. I just didn't get their logic.Click to expand...


Yeah we have two cats too and before toddler was born they were allowed in our room.....well, until we put the cot up month or so before due!! They still try and get in there, but know they'll only get chased out!! Xx


----------



## OktoberCat

My cats are our substitute babies... They'll be devestated when they won't be allowed in the bed.

However, today when I was lying down my cat was doing his usual cuddles on my shoulder, when he slid down the pillow and left a big old skid mark on my pillow! So I feel someone less guilty about relegating them to the cat beds in the living room :D


----------



## Aelanu

Dear ex boyfriend,

We haven't dated in over four years....STOP STALKING ME. You've been harassing my family and friends trying to get information about me and OH for ages and I don't understand what the obsession is- its not MY fault that your entire family was horrible to me and I couldn't take it anymore so I ended it with you...and it REALLY isn't my fault you slept with that skank w/o protection and caught HIV, ok? LEAVE ME ALONE...LEAVE MY FAMILY ALONE....LEAVE MY FRIENDS ALONE! They all think you're weird and I'm tired of hearing them complain about you asking about me.

One other thing...what makes you THINK that after what you said about my son I'd EVER want you anywhere NEAR me or my child EVER? I politely told you that it wouldn't be a good idea to be at my baby shower because new and old fiancee's/boyfriends don't mix....so you say, "Well, I hope that thing gets a club foot like the one you have." ASSHOLE! How DARE you even IMAGINE that I'd want anything to do with you! Its really sad that I've had to block you on my FB just so you'd stop super stalking my family's pages for posts that I've tagged them in so you can comment on them.

And shame on YOU- MOM- for re-friending him AFTER he said such a horrible thing! UGH!!


I feel better :blush:

I'm sure I'll be back with a new rant soon lol!


----------



## LillyLee

Dear Extended Family: I don't like you at all. You are all selfish pricks looking for a handout. No I will not be announcing the birth of my child because whether you know or not by getting a formal card in the mail is none of my concern. The reason behind this is because when I announced my wedding NO ONE, not one single person sent a card back congratulating me. Yeah, I wasn't actually inviting you to a wedding but rather informing you that I had been married in a private ceremony, but the way I see it is, I saved you plane tickets and the cost of a hotel and you probably wouldn't have come down for it anyway, so why couldn't you even send a form of congratulations? I didn't expect money, or gifts, but a card would have been nice. Especially from the aunt's and uncles. My parents sent your trashy children gifts when they announced their weddings, and never received a thank you card in response. When I got married you couldn't send me anything! So why should it be any different when I have my baby?!


----------



## Strike

To DH,

You've had it pretty easy this pregnancy. I've been the one dealing with the nausea, the tiredness, the sore belly, hips and back. Don't freakin' try and guilt me because I really want a certain type of ice cream and I'm upset that the ones you did bring home were not the type I wanted. I've only been talking about that specific flavor for three days. In fact, this is the first time I've had a craving this bad so, suck it up buttercup and get me the damn ice cream.


----------



## miss cakes

dear fob stop texting me at 2am drunk then the next day pretending you texted the wrong number also stop texting me completely you cannot even spell and im sick to death of trying to decipher what your saying grrr!!! also your 31 you should know the difference between our and are please stop saying are baby its driving me fucking crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skittleblue

Dear mil (again),
You have now made it clear 3 times that you intend to be our live in nanny after the baby is here. I think I've made it clear 3 times that won't be happening. Stop trying to push the issue. Also, telling a pregnant woman that you can identify the gender because she's gaining weight all over does nothing to help her self esteem. Should I comment on how you've gained weight too? At least I have a good reason! Oh, and never mind that I actually lost 11 lbs before putting 2 of them back on.


----------



## fides

Dear friends,

YES - we're going to have 2 under 18 months if this one is healthy - YES - we know it's going to be hard - YES - we know it's easier to wait 2-3 years between kids - YES - we get it!

a "congratulations" would be sufficient instead of offering your shock and opinions on child spacing


----------



## hannahhlove

Dear Ex Boyfriend,
I am so sorry you're gone. We may not have had the best relationship out there, but 3 years is a long time. I loved and cared about you, I wish you hadn't done what you had to me, and all of your other girlfriends, but I don't hold it against you anymore. When I heard what happened, my heart sank into my stomach. I'm so sorry for making excuses not to see you just last week when it would have been the last time I would have ever seen you. I was glad I atleast got to see you drive by creeping on me haha. Such a you thing to do. I wish I had just let you come over and say good-bye like you had wanted to before going back home. 

Our last conversation was about us talking forever and always, and being friends. You said you'd see me next year when you come back to visit. Those were your last texts I have from you...just days before. Little did I know what was going to happen. I'm sorry I had said that HORRIBLE thing to my mom about you just hours after/before you had gone. I wish I was still close enough to your family to ask what the exact date was. In news reports its one day, but yesterday they said the day before. I am so unsure and I need to know the specific date - for myself. 

The past two days have been the hardest thing I've ever had to do. My heart completely broke. All those pictures up there on the boards, some of which I took years ago..you looked great. I can't imagine how your family is feeling. I want to go see your mom, but I know it's not a good time. Yesterday, when they walked in...my heart was crushed into a million pieces. The sound of hearing her cry, it was painful. You were her baby and she shouldn't have had to do that. Your family loved you more than anything in this entire world. I'm so sorry for your girlfriends loss, even if we weren't on the same page. Seeing her cry, made me cry.

I still have so many memories of you. I still have some pictures of us together, and some thing that you left in my room. I found your sock yesterday haha ... weird as it sounds. I'll be keeping it. You were my biggest protecter for so long, and I really do apprecaite it. 

I hope it happened fast. I hope you weren't in any pain. I can't help but constantly think about how it happened, why it happened, and what was thought and felt. It makes my stomach sick to think about. Anyways, I'll remember you forever, love you for always, and care about you for an enternity. You had the best smile I've ever seen, your laugh was great and your bright blue eyes were the most beautiful thing I'd ever seen. We may not have been that close anymore, but I'm glad we started talking again after you moved away.

Thinking of you always,
P.S. I'm pregnant. I wish I had told you that before. I hope you know now, where you are, and I hope you'll always protect this little boy. Please watch over him.



To Ex's Family,
I am so unbelievably sorry for your loss and heartache. I can't fathom what you're going through, and how painful it must be for you. You were a great mother and he really loved you, even if he was a pain sometimes haha. You were a great brother to him, he really started to look up to you even if you hadn't gotten along in the past. We were talking about you only 2 weeks ago about how now that you had moved across the country together, and were living together, you were super close, like best friends, and he loved it. As for being his dad, I'm sure you tried, and he loved you. I feel for your loss. 


Dear Family,
I feel like this is an appropriate time to tell you how thankful I am for you, and your support. Mom, You've been the best support of all. I don't know what I'd do without you. I am so sorry I hadn't told you about the baby before, but I'm glad it finally came out. I don't know how to express my apprecaition anymore than saying thank you. You've always been my biggest supporter so I don't know why I ever doubted it. You're one of the biggest people in this world I look up to, and you mean the absolute world to me. Thanks for always being there no matter WHAT. Sister, Thank you so much for your support. I know I couldn't feel as content with everything if I didn't have you here for me either. I'm once again, sorry I didn't tell you sooner. I knew you'd be disappointed in me. I know you love his baby boy already - so much. I love that the 3 of us, are going to have the worlds closest relationship to this baby. As for you dad, you shocked me with your support. I appreciate it more than I can say, and I definately wasn't expecting it at all. I miss having you in my life, and feeling like I'm actually wanted in your life. But that's ok. I hope you decide to have somewhat of a relationship with me when this baby comes, because I want him to know who his Grandpa is, and whatever your wife wants to be called. I'm sad you choose to go away over the winter.. you're not even going to see him until he's like 7 months old. But that's your choice.

Dear OH,
I love you. I can't express it enough. I appreciate everything you do and hope that we can make our plans come true. You mean the world to me and this baby. I love you I love you I love you.


----------



## Tashadb

Dear Sister: You have no children, and yes you may work in a field with children but you are not an expert. Stop telling me what I'm doing wrong in this pregnancy and stop stressing me out. Yes I know that my situation is complicated right now, but my DH is doing the best he can. He will be home as soon as his job offshore is finished. He calls me every night to check up on me, he buys me anything I need, he supports me as best he can while he is away. I know that as soon as he comes home, he will be a strong support system for me and our child. And yes I know I have not bought a single thing for the baby yet and I'm 24 weeks along but that's because I wanted to wait till I found out the gender before buying things so please stop saying I'm not prepared to have this baby. 

Dear Mother, 
You begged me to go to the ultrasound appointment and you were rude, and said things that really upset me so from now on you are not allowed to attend any other appointments. For the last time, stop bugging me about drinking milk. I am lactose intolerant so I get my calcium from other sources so stop yelling at me about milk. Also I am tired sometimes, why should I clean your house and water your plants when I'm the one on vacation visiting you! I should be relaxing, instead I'm being stressed out because you are yelling all the time at me for being "lazy". This stressful environment is why I want to have my baby in my own state, even though it's 2500 miles away from my family.


----------



## Alexsmomplus1

Dear Mom, I'm pregnant. Gaining weight is inevitable. Stop poking my belly and telling me I'm fat. Also, I know you believe my son is the miracle child, and I agree God did have a hand in his survival due to his extreme prematurity, but it's obvious to everyone he is the favourite grandchild because of it. And you've spoiled him rotten. My brother and his family are resentful of this and things are strained between all of us because of this attitude. It also didn't help matters that when I told you I was pregnant you hugged my son and said "it doesn't matter what else you have, no one will be better than him." And you certainly haven't been loving towards the baby, but have been so kind to say my dad has been anxious and praying this baby will be healthy. 

DH - Thank you for being helpful in cleaning and cooking while I'm on bed rest. But yelling at our son for when he asks repeatedly to play with you or saying "you're nuts" when you say no shows you carry more of your step father in you than you care to admit. Our son is 4, not 14. Don't expect him to help fix your junk corvette and then yell at him when he acts 4. He's perfectly fine until you get home and then acts out as soon as you walk through the door. No, I don't agree that he's "a brazen little fuck." I think he just knows that nothing he does is good enough for you and so he acts just like you - obstinate and bitter. I hope you realize this before he hates you as much as you hate your stepdad. You are a good dad and he's a great kid when you give him what he wants - your love and attention.


----------



## MoonShadow14

This sounds remarkably like my husband!! My war cry is 'he is 3!!' we had tears yesterday coz my DS and his dad were drawing together and I knew it would end in tears coz hubby kept telling him what to draw then telling him off ciz he wasn't doing it or doing it wrong! I was like 'he is 3!!! Stop telling him what to draw and let him do it!' hubby was saying but he scribbling?! I was like 'so what!!! He is 3! He'll never learn on his own if you don't let him


----------



## Alexsmomplus1

I know! My DS couldn't give a fig about drawing and shuts down and won't try once the pressure is on to do something he just doesn't want to do. It doesn't help matters that when we talk about his development with his therapists at the hospital and how he really couldn't care about drawing "Mat Man" it was an automatic appointment with the psychology department to assess what's wrong with him.... NOTHING. HE'S 4!!! He rather build a race track and smash cars and run over play dough than sit quietly and colour. Just chaulk it up to he's a boy who knows what he likes to do.

As another rant: Dear Occupational Therapist. No, I do NOT want to spend the extra time and money to take our DS to the hospital so he can learn how to use scissors. He cuts up enough papers at home for me to have enough confetti for New Years 2013. Yes he has cerebral palsy, yes there are risks to his development, and I am very appreciative for all the support we have had since his birth and the leaps and bounds he has made. But his last assessment showed he was normal, healthy, and though he lacks strength in his left hand, he will adapt. The fact he rather not do something that requires two hands is not an intelligence thing, it's a laziness thing. He get's that from his Dad.


----------



## LillyLee

You sold your soul Diana Gabaldon. I hope Hollywood does as shitty of a job making Outlander into a TV series as they did with The Hunger Games.


----------



## MoonShadow14

Dear friend!

Pregnancy IS NOT a competition!!! Yes we ALL know you are expecting twins and wonderful news however, if I say 'I'm hot, this heat is killing me' I do not need to hear from you 'well think how I feel, I have 2!!' you may have 2 but I am 10 weeks ahead of you and approaching 30 weeks now in the third trimester! I am therefore hot and bothered! I'm not 'glowing' more smouldering at the minute!

Actually that rant can go to rest of work colleagues who whenever I have any kind complaint of hot, tired, indigestion etc I'm met with think how XXXX must be feeling carrying 2


----------



## miss cakes

so annoyed i need to vent so my youngest daughters dad lives about 2 hours away by train an as he can only afford to come and see her once a month even though he works full time and i am not working at the moment i offered to bring her up to see him so i took my three kids on a packed hot train to go up there the kids played up like mad and drove me nuts so by the time we got there i was exhausted and the kids were all ratty then he springs on me were going to his mums which was ok but while we were there and im melting from heat and the kids were moaning n tired at this point he springs on me that his dad and gf are coming which i didnt know about and no it was not ok ive never met them before an my kids dont take well to strangers especially my son who is mildly autistic and i was just not in the fucking mood for it i was so tired by then i just wanted to go home which i was dreading as it was another two hour journey with kids i stayed three hours and had spent a fortune by that point so i said we were gonna have to make a move an get the kids home then on the way home he starts texting me telling me im out of order and was rude to his mother by just leaving and she had spent alot of money on a bbq blah blah excuse the fuck out of me! but how dare he have a go at me his mother drives i dont yet has never once come to see her grandaughter its always me spendin money i dont have to go there so they can see her but im the out of order one for putting his mummy out and leaving before they wanted im heavily pregnant with 3 kids who were miserable from the heat and long journey i didnt have to go up there at all why couldnt he focus on the fact he got to spend some time with his daughter rather than worrying that i might have offended his precious mummy im never going up there again! he didnt even say thanks for bringing her the dick!!!!!


----------



## Jolann

dear packers please stop trying to flat pack my handmade hard wood furniture. it may not be expensive here, but trust me it will be considered so back home and anyway I love it and I do not want to unpack my container to find it ruined and in bits! 

dear baby: I know today has been exciting and a little stressful. You know I love you kicking me, but now everyone has gone and the house is quiet, can you just have a little sleep please, so that I can have time to relax a little and not be kicked constantly? thank you


----------



## KeriEloise

Some of the ladies on BnB being completely outspoken and bitchy towards others.... Get a Grip. If you dont like certain opinions you dont have to react to them.. Get Fucked!


----------



## Strike

Hey WalMart health clinic,

If you're going to be closed for lunch maybe you should have a damn sign up on the door as to what your friggin' hours are! Swear to God, if I go in there and find out that you're NOT accepting patients after having to spend an hour walking around the store dealing with people who have no idea how to act in public, while waiting for you to open, I'm going to snap.


----------

